# AVAILABLE NOW — Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations



## Spitfire Team

Announcement — Thursday October 22, 5pm BST


----------



## Noeticus

Well, well, well. I look forward to this.


----------



## ridgero

Can you please announce something without this marketing hocus-pocus? Thank you


----------



## jamwerks

BBC Woodwinds Pro?


----------



## ka00

A library with random pitch round robins. So what you play with it can never be repeated.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Admit it Spitfire - you only make these announcements to read the jokes in the threads XD


----------



## thorwald

It's time to collect all the libraries that have 3 or less microphone positions and vote on which one gets a "Professional" treatment with the addition of 20 more mics, so we get up to 23 

Or, who knows, maybe I'll finally have my dream come true and get a Kronos quartet library from you guys 😀

In all seriousness, looking forward to this.


----------



## jaketanner

I think if it's a new library when they should be addressing issues with their current line up would piss a lot of people off...


----------



## jaketanner

jamwerks said:


> BBC Woodwinds Pro?


According to their model, Pro versions have only more mics...so doubtful, since they already covered all winds except the alto flute, which is mind-blowing,, LOL


----------



## thorwald

jaketanner said:


> According to their model, Pro versions have only more mics...so doubtful, since they already covered all winds except the alto flute, which is mind-blowing,, LOL


Hey, what's wrong with adding 20 more mics for BBC winds Pro? I'd love to have a basement microphone, recorded at the edge of silence 😀

Could it be that the BBC Symphony Orchestra does not have alto flute players? At any rate, none is listed here: https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/sXnJWD6dprbBG2LK4wN9Cj/whos-who


----------



## easyrider

Wonder if it’s Kontakt or SF player?


----------



## jaketanner

thorwald said:


> Could it be that the BBC Symphony Orchestra does not have alto flute players? At any rate, none is listed here: https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/sXnJWD6dprbBG2LK4wN9Cj/whos-who


I am pretty sure that the principals or someone within the flute players will double on the alto...not sure it's a dedicated player. They also don't list piccolo flute, but that is also a doubled part. They also show a Euphonium in another video, yet none was recorded...maybe they will add them.


----------



## Hendrixon

Noeticus said:


> Well, well, well. I look forward to this.



I agree, finally, its going to be awesome!!!


----------



## Daniel James

See you on the 22nd I guess.


----------



## Beans

I'd rather just know now. It's quite possible I'll spend my allowed budget as soon as tonight. I've got itchy fingers.


----------



## thorwald

jaketanner said:


> I am pretty sure that the principals or someone within the flute players will double on the alto...not sure it's a dedicated player. They also don't list piccolo flute, but that is also a doubled part. They also show a Euphonium in another video, yet none was recorded...maybe they will add them.


No arguments there, I'd find it quite unbelievable that they don't have someone for alto flute as well.


----------



## artomatic

7 guys enter a bar...


----------



## bryla

Sooo will this change anything?


----------



## Beans

Bar seven? Does this have anything to do with completing the "golden mile" from The World's End?

The seventh bar was The Two-Headed Dog. The sound at :07 in the video could be, if you squint (with your ears) really hard, a dog barking. 

I've got it. It's a dog whistle library.


----------



## Larbguy

albion V - Tundra II: recorded near the event horizon of silence. the instruments are just so quiet you primarily hear the other room ambience in this teaser trailer. listen closer


----------



## Alex Fraser

It’s not autumn unless there’s a huge Spitfire hype train. I’m strapping in anyway because why not. 🚂

No early guesses really. It’s in the BBCSO “hero slot” marketing window in the run up to the buying season, so maybe a halo product?


----------



## muziksculp

If it's not a game changer, I'm not interested.


----------



## mscp

"you don't make history by repeating it." 

But, history repeats itself.


----------



## Patrick.K

Spitfire never stops? ... But when do they sleep ?.


----------



## CT

tHiS mAkEs mE So anGrY


----------



## MOMA

Finally – here it is: The Spitfire Symphonic Choir.

You see, Paul McCartney is actually waking backwards over the street at Abbey Road, and John never met Yoko at a gallery, in fact it was at a fish & chips place down in Soho, and Spitfire in Northern Swedish is very similar to classic Joyk, and when you hear Paul Thompson sing you know – this is it!


----------



## jamwerks

Well, they've said that BBC was just the beginning. So this must be more from them, maybe a dedicated Brass, WW or Strings?


----------



## Daniel James

muziksculp said:


> If it's not a game changer, I'm not interested.


Could I interest you in a new chapter


----------



## muziksculp

Daniel James said:


> Could I interest you in a new chapter



LOL ... that depends on the new chapter


----------



## Alex Fraser

Who’s history though?
The general meaning of the word, or Spitfire’s _own history?_
That’s key I think.


----------



## Hendrixon

Honestly, what ever it is, just don't dip another poor instrument in something gooey...


----------



## muziksculp

Hendrixon said:


> Honestly, what ever it is, just don't dip another poor instrument in something gooey...



And make sure your Sample Player can actually Play it. (Symphonic Motions is a classic example).


----------



## Denkii

The furthest thing from repetition for spitfire would be a subscription. Wanna write history? There you go.
:emoji_popcorn:


----------



## JonS

Phil81 said:


> "you don't make history by repeating it."
> 
> But, history repeats itself.


Legendary American author Samuel Clemens aka Mark Twain is noted for saying, “History doesn’t repeat itself, but it often rhymes.”


----------



## Zanshin

Denkii said:


> The furthest thing from repetition for spitfire would be a subscription. Wanna write history? There you go.
> :emoji_popcorn:


Wouldn't they would bankrupt themselves from the bandwidth charges? BBC Pro alone for example is what 700 gigs?


----------



## jaketanner

Daniel James said:


> Could I interest you in a new chapter


I have a feeling you may know something we don't..


----------



## mscp

JonS said:


> Legendary American author Samuel Clemens aka Mark Twain is noted for saying, “History doesn’t repeat itself, but it often rhymes.”



If he was alive today...I bet he'd take it back. lol.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Bin-Bag recordings Professional with the option of a Dolby Atmos Expansion later on...


----------



## ism

DarkestShadow said:


> Admit it Spitfire - you only make these announcements to read the jokes in the threads XD



And none the worse for it if this is true


----------



## RSK

Somebody on here referred to Spitfire as the "Kings of Hype." 

I get it now.


----------



## ism

Personally I'm hoping for a really exciting breakthrough in flautando sampling.


----------



## JonS

I’d like to see SSO Pro and Symphonic Motions for woodwinds.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Daniel James said:


> Could I interest you in a new chapter


You best get a new chapter of sleep mate, before you review this


----------



## MusicStudent

Here's hoping it is $29.


----------



## Manaberry

JonS said:


> I’d like to see SSO Pro



You are dreaming my friend. Update? naah
Black Friday is coming, it's a paid product.


----------



## Michael Antrum

artomatic said:


> 7 guys enter a bar...



Not here in the UK they don’t.....


----------



## jaketanner

Now I have to put off buying libraries until the 22nd.


----------



## barteredbride

Beans said:


> Bar seven? Does this have anything to do with completing the "golden mile" from The World's End?
> 
> The seventh bar was The Two-Headed Dog. The sound at :07 in the video could be, if you squint (with your ears) really hard, a dog barking.
> 
> I've got it. It's a dog whistle library.


It does sound like a dog bark though!!


----------



## barteredbride

The history reference could be the bespoke range they did in the early years...

Chamber Strings 2020 incoming!


----------



## Alex Fraser

barteredbride said:


> The history reference could be the bespoke range they did in the early years...
> 
> Chamber Strings 2020 incoming!


My early guess is something akin to SSO 2.


----------



## jamwerks

They haven't put out much this year for such a big company. Must be big!


----------



## muziksculp

jamwerks said:


> Must be big!



Did You mean ... Game Changer ?


----------



## Vik

Who said it was a sample library? Maybe it's a reverb.


----------



## Technostica

Maybe they will limit the next wishlist sale to only 6 items per wishlist and the sale will end at 10pm in line with the pubs closing!


----------



## RSK

They've recorded a new library in Abbey Road.

LOL


----------



## davidson

My guess (hopes?) is it's a maida vale convolution reverb plugin. Or maybe a 'best of british' version including maida, air, and abbey road.


----------



## mscp

I'm hoping for a SSO refresh, but something in that trailer tells me it's not.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza

Pumpkin percussion, it's season.


----------



## avocado89

If it wasn't recorded on the edge of a cliff or Christian's bed, and doesn't feature 2000 whispering violins played upside down with spider silk - that you need to purchase a special compressor plugin to hear - I am simply not interested!


----------



## Technostica

Hopefully this library is a collaboration between Laurie Anderson and Christian's dog.
So anything below 20k is filtered out so that it's truly silent for humans.
Ms Anderson has already put on concerts for dogs and I don't think she was doing a cover of Metal Machine Music.
Although that might well benefit from being filtered below 20K.


----------



## muziksculp

What if it's Spitfire's Chinese Orchestra


----------



## Drundfunk

Just yesterday I was wondering why they were so quiet lately. I seriously hope it's not strings.....we already got that like 30 times or so


----------



## muziksculp

Drundfunk said:


> I seriously hope it's not strings.....we already got that like 30 times or so



You mean you had enough Flautandos already ? 

I think we can never have enough of those beauties.


----------



## Drundfunk

muziksculp said:


> You mean you had enough Flautandos already ?
> 
> I think we can never have enough of those beauties.


I'd love to see Spitfire getting more creative. A Spitfire Chinese Orchestra would at least be quite refreshing, although we already kinda got that two times this year xD (not from Spitfire tho)


----------



## purplehamster

They're moving all their libraries across to the new Spitfire Player 2.0


----------



## jaketanner

They haven't come out with anything original that's truly orchestral since BBC...so hoping it's going to build on that. We have enough weird libraries from them...lol Let's get back to actual instruments. 

However I believe the key to this library is in those first words that are mumbled...Sounds like "cutting loose" to me...LOL


----------



## jaketanner

Here it is folks: 90th anniversary of Maida Vale ...On the anniversary itself (22 October), the orchestra will celebrate with an afternoon on BBC Radio 3. In a live concert from Maida Vale Studios led by principal guest conductor Dalia Stasevska and featuring baritone Roderick Williams, _BBC Symphony Orchestra at 90: Dalia’s Mixtape_ is a programme of time travel through Finnish and British music inspired by the BBC SO’s first international tour to Sweden, Norway and Finland in 1956.

Here is the whole article: https://www.rhinegold.co.uk/classical_music/bbc-symphony-orchestra-celebrates-90-years/


----------



## mybadmemory

jaketanner said:


> Here it is folks: 90th anniversary of Maida Vale ...On the anniversary itself (22 October), the orchestra will celebrate with an afternoon on BBC Radio 3. In a live concert from Maida Vale Studios led by principal guest conductor Dalia Stasevska and featuring baritone Roderick Williams, _BBC Symphony Orchestra at 90: Dalia’s Mixtape_ is a programme of time travel through Finnish and British music inspired by the BBC SO’s first international tour to Sweden, Norway and Finland in 1956.
> 
> Here is the whole article: https://www.rhinegold.co.uk/classical_music/bbc-symphony-orchestra-celebrates-90-years/



So since the dates correlate, something related to BBCSO presumably? I got that feeling by the teaser as well since the first teaser for BBCSO was also black and with a recorded voice in a similar feel. 

The concert itself cannot be thing, can it?


----------



## jaketanner

mybadmemory said:


> So since the dates correlate, something related to BBCSO presumably? I got that feeling by the teaser as well since the first teaser for BBCSO was also black and with a recorded voice in a similar feel.
> 
> The concert itself cannot be thing, can it?


Not sure about the concert, but I do think it's BBC related for sure...too much of a coincidence otherwise. I really hope it's the next phase of whatever they got going on with the BBC, or a new recording at Maida Vale.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Frankly, the delay on the SSO reboot is starting to become embarassing - so I hope it's that.


----------



## Fleer

jaketanner said:


> Here it is folks: 90th anniversary of Maida Vale ...On the anniversary itself (22 October), the orchestra will celebrate with an afternoon on BBC Radio 3. In a live concert from Maida Vale Studios led by principal guest conductor Dalia Stasevska and featuring baritone Roderick Williams, _BBC Symphony Orchestra at 90: Dalia’s Mixtape_ is a programme of time travel through Finnish and British music inspired by the BBC SO’s first international tour to Sweden, Norway and Finland in 1956.
> 
> Here is the whole article: https://www.rhinegold.co.uk/classical_music/bbc-symphony-orchestra-celebrates-90-years/


Well well, where did you find that, eh 
By the way, it’s not the 90th anniversary of Maida Vale, but of the BBC SO itself.


----------



## christianhenson

But thats not it.... heh heh heh heh


----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> heh heh heh heh


So we'll get at least 4 round robins of 'heh'.


----------



## Beans

christianhenson said:


> heh heh heh heh



It's gotta be Beavis and Butthead air guitaring.


----------



## jamwerks

christianhenson said:


> But thats not it.... heh heh heh heh


Come on, just tease us again already!


----------



## Loïc D

Hmmm, a COVID orchestra ? With coughing, sniffing, moaning. 8 RR. Super delicate flautando nose testing.


----------



## christianhenson

I personally am a fan of 5 or 7, 9 RRs that way in 4/4, 3/4 and compound time your repeats are maximised across as many measures as possible.


----------



## JonS

christianhenson said:


> I personally am a fan of 5 or 7, 9 RRs that way in 4/4, 3/4 and compound time your repeats are maximised across as many measures as possible.


Smart thinking!!


----------



## Michel Simons

jaketanner said:


> They haven't come out with anything original that's truly orchestral since BBC...so hoping it's going to build on that. We have enough weird libraries from them...lol Let's get back to actual instruments.



I am hoping that as well so my money can stay in my wallet.


----------



## jaketanner

christianhenson said:


> But thats not it.... heh heh heh heh


Aw come on. LOL. Seriously. Damn. Spitfire is buying Maida Vale then?


----------



## Go To 11

The space sounds like the Hall at Air. The voice in the teaser booms out. I'm thinking not Maida Vale, but Lyndhurst again.


----------



## Tice

Hmm, maximized patterns... I'm sensing a minimalism-based library...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I just don't know how much more breaking the ground can take!


----------



## John R Wilson

jaketanner said:


> Aw come on. LOL. Seriously. Damn. Spitfire is buying Maida Vale then?



Its got to be something to do with the BBCSO. 22nd October being the same day as the 90th anniversary of the BBCSO is too much of a coincidence


----------



## JonS

I would be interested in an Air IR Reverb, that would be cool.


----------



## Alex Fraser

A fortnight of epic hype and it's revealed to be...Spitfire Studio Percussion.
I'm happy and gleefully downloading whilst the forum rages in protest for another 500 posts. 👍


----------



## JonS

Alex Fraser said:


> A fortnight of epic hype and it's revealed to be...Spitfire Studio Percussion.
> I'm happy and gleefully downloading whilst the forum rages in protest for another 500 posts. 👍


Spitfire Studio Percussion would be excellent!!


----------



## jaketanner

John R Wilson said:


> Its got to be something to do with the BBCSO. 22nd October being the same day as the 90th anniversary of the BBCSO is much of a coincidence


That's what I thought too, unless they're announcing whatever they have going as a homage to the BBC? 8 more days...LOL


----------



## jaketanner

Go To 11 said:


> The space sounds like the Hall at Air. The voice in the teaser booms out. I'm thinking not Maida Vale, but Lyndhurst again.


Maybe same concept as BBC but at AIR? Possibly with another orchestra? Would be cool though...London Symphony Orchestra?


----------



## Tice

'...by repeating it' is a hint. Just like the repeated 'heh heh heh heh'. It's systems music/minimalism.


----------



## mussnig

JonS said:


> Spitfire Studio Percussion would be excellent!!



The Percussion from BHCT is basically "Studio Percussion Light", e.g., for a full Studio Percussion library, it would definitely need more instruments and articulations + choices of sticks, mallets, etc. The Timpanis from BHCT are really great, though!


----------



## barteredbride

I thought an idea about the ´from bar 7´reference in the video was something to do with:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Septuple_meter

But I thought I was going down a Spitfire rabbit hole...but now maybe it is something to do with it.


----------



## easyrider

Looking forward to @paulthomson ”I’m very excited today....”


----------



## jaketanner

barteredbride said:


> I thought an idea about the ´from bar 7´reference in the video was something to do with:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Septuple_meter
> 
> But I thought I was going down a Spitfire rabbit hole...but now maybe it is something to do with it.


How did you get a meter reference from a measure count? How would you make a library based off meter? Unless it's another weird SF library that's non-orchestral? LOL


----------



## Henu

Tice said:


> Hmm, maximized patterns... I'm sensing a minimalism-based library...



Like the 2967 other ones in their current catalog. I swear if they're going to release one more "textural underscore emotional library with collaboration with [r_andom composer you've never heard of, or a freaking DJ_]" I'm gonna just scream.

I like Spitfire and have many of their products, but too much is just too much.


----------



## LamaRose

That's my birthday... so you guys can just send a download link, no need to for a flashdrive copy... and thanks, in advance.


----------



## CT

They're announcing that I bought the company, and Maida Vale/AIR Studios.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Mike T said:


> They're announcing that I bought the company, and Maida Vale/AIR Studios.


Can I have a job?


----------



## José Herring

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I just don't know how much more breaking the ground can take!


Well, at least it isn't "Earth Shattering".


----------



## Tice

José Herring said:


> Well, at least it isn't "Earth Shattering".


Don't count your chickens before they're deep-fried...


----------



## ridgero

Henu said:


> Like the 2967 other ones in their current catalog. I swear if they're going to release one more "textural underscore emotional library with collaboration with [r_andom composer you've never heard of, or a freaking DJ_]" I'm gonna just scream.
> 
> I like Spitfire and have many of their products, but too much is just too much.


I wish Spitfire would follow Steve Jobs's motto:

„*You have to start with the customer experience and work backwards to the technology“*


----------



## dzilizzi

I know what this is. Spitfire is going to do something with BBCSO that will make it a special price of 25 to 30% off and I won't be able to get the Pro version at 40% off this wishlist sale like I've been planning for a year and a half. 

Good thing I have SSO to keep me going for another year....


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ridgero said:


> I wish Spitfire would follow Steve Jobs's motto:
> 
> „*You have to start with the customer experience and work backwards to the technology“*



Certainly have plenty of satisfied customers, so it seems to be working! They're basically the Apple of sample developers


----------



## Technostica

ridgero said:


> I wish Spitfire would follow Steve Jobs's motto:
> „You have to start with the customer experience and work backwards to the technology“


Ghostly Echoes - A Steve Jobs and L Ron Hubbard collaboration on the Spitfire App with Apple taking 30% of the gross revenue!


----------



## RSK

Whatever it is, Paul will be very excited about it, so let's dive right in.


----------



## RSK

RSK said:


> Whatever it is, Paul will be very excited about it, so let's dive right in.



And Homay will make it sound like something we all wish we thought of.


----------



## Fleer

LamaRose said:


> That's my birthday... so you guys can just send a download link, no need for a flashdrive copy... and thanks, in advance.


And damn close to mine. So I’m with you.


----------



## John R Wilson

Fleer said:


> And damn close to mine. So I’m with you.



Same here!!


----------



## Kevperry777

Tice said:


> '...by repeating it' is a hint. Just like the repeated 'heh heh heh heh'. It's systems music/minimalism.



“Repeats itself...” This all points to a Spitfire delay plug-in.


----------



## Tice

Kevperry777 said:


> “Repeats itself...” This all points to a Spitfire delay plug-in.


BBCO meets the Rainmaker... Hmm, there's bound to be some actual possibilities there...


----------



## Alex Fraser

Spitfire Symphony Orchestra "2"

Long promised update including all those extra pro mics.
Based on existing recordings and some found in the broom cupboard.
New player, obviously.
Remixed, reworked, massaged and split into new tier price points with "Pro" at the top and some sort of "Core" or starter offerings for those with lighter wallets, or no kidneys left to give Spitfire.
Includes bits from JB percussion, orchestra piano.
Perfectly timed for the Black Friday sale extravaganza with handy upgrades/crossgrades for existing SSO users to pry apart our collective wallets.
The "history" bit could be self referential to Spitfire, ie. "_We couldn't just add the mics and call it a day. We wanted to do something new, break new barriers etc etc."_

Possibly. Maybe. I keep betting the farm on a new SSO. One day I'll be right. No doubt the next clue from Spitfire marketing will shoot this all down in 🔥🔥😂


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Plot twist: It's actually October 22, 5pm BST _next year_


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Alex Fraser said:


> Possibly. Maybe. I keep betting the farm on a new SSO. One day I'll be right.



No you wont, you'll just run out of farms and starve


----------



## barteredbride

It say´s _October 22, 5pm, BST._

It´s there right in front of us, *BST *is the actual title of the library.

British Summer Toolkit.

Sampled sounds of people eating strawberries, a cow shitting in an adylic country field, downpours of rain, put into our eDNA engine. The sound of someone outside a thatched cottage dropping a jam and cream scone, mangled through Christian Henson´s own modular synths, turned into a whoosh/bang for your latest movie trailer.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Spitfire Personal Protective Ensemble? Featuring M.A.S.K.S (Multiple Array-Sound Kitbag Sacbuts)?


----------



## Denkii

Mike T said:


> They're announcing that I bought the company, and Maida Vale/AIR Studios.


Mike T orchestra hype!


----------



## Bluemount Score

ka00 said:


> A library with random pitch round robins. So what you play with it can never be repeated.


I just thought about this today and was wondering why this isn't a common thing in most pro libraries by now.


----------



## jaketanner

Reading a few of these posts I've come up with this thought now: Since SF already has the whole orchestra recorded at Air Hall...I bet they are piecing together a "BBC type" orchestra, but with Air studios? I would believe that since it's basically done...just a matter of scripting it all.


----------



## Alex Fraser

jaketanner said:


> Reading a few of these posts I've come up with this thought now: Since SF already has the whole orchestra recorded at Air Hall...I bet they are piecing together a "BBC type" orchestra, but with Air studios? I would believe that since it's basically done...just a matter of scripting it all.


Yeah. The perfect covid project with studios shut and SF devs working from home?


----------



## jaketanner

ka00 said:


> A library with random pitch round robins. So what you play with it can never be repeated.


VSL does this already.


----------



## jaketanner

Alex Fraser said:


> Yeah. The perfect covid project with studios shut and SF devs working from home?


totally possible...I actually hope this is the case, I don't have any Symphonic stuff from them.. LOL


----------



## Robert_G

Oct 22nd:

"Hey guys, I'm really excited today".


----------



## muziksculp

One more week, and we will know what it is. I'm already excited


----------



## Ryan

:D


----------



## redlester

Spitfire Covid Vaccine. Only available at very close Kontakt.

Or maybe it’s Spitfire Kontakt Tracing? 🤣


----------



## PeterN

We want a full orchestral library recorded with tools from early 1940s, 50s and 60s. When you press the horn chord you see Telly Savalas in front of you and hear the Guns of Navarone. We cant take it anymore with these polished sounds, theres a new crack in the mirror every time you play a string legato from any new library. Do not torture with this stuff anymore, give us the 1930s orchestra.


----------



## dylanmixer

Orchestral Tools literally announced a library this week and Spitfire just says "things in a week" and it already has twice the replies.


----------



## Michel Simons

dylanmixer said:


> Orchestral Tools literally announced a library this week and Spitfire just says "things in a week" and it already has twice the replies.



Things?? So, it's actually more than one thing???


----------



## dcoscina

It looks like developers are scaling back on the hype machine. Announcements are closer to their release and generate enough buzz and anticipation without dragging it on forever. Props.


----------



## ysnyvz

dylanmixer said:


> Orchestral Tools literally announced a library this week and Spitfire just says "things in a week" and it already has twice the replies.


Because spitfire implemented an old psychological game into sample library business. Curiosity, satisfaction, repetition and eventually addiction. It works because even complainers become a part of the game.


----------



## Beans

ysnyvz said:


> It works because even complainers become a part of the game.



Pssh, then explain to me how I only have...... fifteen..... Spitfire libraries.


----------



## ism

Or ... maybe it's less because we're a bunch of mindlessly marketed to drones, and more because new Spitfire libraries are always fun anticipate, speculate about, and they never dissapoint (even if they aren't libraries that I personally want, they're always interesting), and the demos are always great.

I'd say the same about OT or Strezov or Fluffy audio and a handful of others who's creative efforts are always worth checking out. All of their libraries are fun, full of creativity, and make a better place. 

And while not every SF or OT library is my cup of tea (some are too ambient, or too jazzy or too expensive), they're still always fun.


----------



## ism

Beans said:


> Pssh, then explain to me how I only have...... fifteen..... Spitfire libraries.



Yikes, I just counted ... I have 21 (not counting labs). Je ne regret rien.


----------



## barteredbride

dylanmixer said:


> Orchestral Tools literally announced a library this week and Spitfire just says "things in a week" and it already has twice the replies.


There was a leak earlier, this Spitfire release is actually another Jeff Russo library - Beam me up, Christian. With Klingon flautandos, warp speed stacatisimos and Vulcan marimbas. It's the final frontier in new chapter game changers.


----------



## tf-drone

As long as it is _flautando_, we all will freak out and buy.


----------



## dzilizzi

barteredbride said:


> There was a leak earlier, this Spitfire release is actually another Jeff Russo library - Beam me up, Christian. With Klingon flautandos, warp speed stacatisimos and Vulcan marimbas. It's the final frontier in new chapter game changers.


Wait, Vulcan marimbas? As in more than one? I may have to get this one.


----------



## jbuhler

ism said:


> Yikes, I just counted ... I have 21 (not counting labs). Je ne regret rien.


I don't even want to know how many I have.


----------



## barteredbride

dzilizzi said:


> Wait, Vulcan marimbas? As in more than one? I may have to get this one.


Yep. Vulcan Marimba Ensemble


----------



## Michael Antrum

Make it so.....


----------



## barteredbride

New Spitfire Originals Intimate Winds...


----------



## jaketanner

ysnyvz said:


> Because spitfire implemented an old psychological game into sample library business. Curiosity, satisfaction, repetition and eventually addiction. It works because even complainers become a part of the game.


However, with each release that doesn't meet the hype, it's another strike against them...eventually they will lose the game unless they start hitting it out of the park.


----------



## ism

jaketanner said:


> However, with each release that doesn't meet the hype, it's another strike against them...eventually they will lose the game unless they start hitting it out of the park.



But Spitfire libraries do change the game. Not necessarily your game. And definitely not everyone's game because we're all playing different games.

I wrote something recently that would have been unimaginable (at least by me) without Tundra and Orchestral Swarm. And I still find Stratus opening up breathtakingly beautiful spaces. Other companies do this too - Insolidus, the Joshua Bell, Time Macro, Genesis - all of these are entirely game changing in the kind of music I've been able to write and to imagine writing.

So any time any of the people behind these libraries announce a new library, I think that the potential for "game changing" isn't excessive "hype" at all. True not ever library changes the game for me, and what I like to write, but it changes the game for someone. 

And the "hype" of this library doesn't even promise to be "game changing". The "hype" is just a promise to be being "not repetitive". 


Also:



barteredbride said:


> New Spitfire Originals Intimate Winds...




I really want this library.


And if this is true: 



tf-drone said:


> As long as it is _flautando_, we all will freak out and buy.



Then yes. Yes we will. And games will be changed.


----------



## jaketanner

ism said:


> But Spitfire libraries do change the game. Not necessarily your game. And definitely not everyone's game because we're all playing different games.
> 
> I wrote something recently that would have been unimaginable (at least by me) without Tundra and Orchestral Swarm. And I still find Stratus opening up breathtakingly beautiful spaces. Other companies do this too - Insolidus, the Joshua Bell, Time Macro, Genesis - all of these are entirely game changing in the kind of music I've been able to write and to imagine writing.
> 
> So any time any of the people behind these libraries announce a new library, I think that the potential for "game changing" isn't excessive "hype" at all. True not ever library changes the game for me, and what I like to write, but it changes the game for someone.
> 
> And the "hype" of this library doesn't even promise to be "game changing". The "hype" is just a promise to be being "not repetitive".
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want this library.
> 
> 
> And if this is true:
> 
> 
> 
> Then yes. Yes we will. And games will be changed.


I do agree BBC is a changer in the sense that having an actual orchestra at your disposal is new. I love it so far. I guess I haven’t had the need for anything other than orchestral yet, so those other library never appealed to me.


----------



## Alex Fraser

ism said:


> But Spitfire libraries do change the game. Not necessarily your game. And definitely not everyone's game because we're all playing different games.


SF definitely changed the game for me. They were the first libraries I got which sounded great out of the box without all the faff/placement of dealing with dry stuff.*

When it comes to expectations and Spitfire pre-release hype, I think sometimes folk get something into their "head cannon"** and rage a bit when the reality doesn't match up. 

*Not a fork for another wet/dry debate - just personal preference.
** Guilty, your honour.


----------



## Mornats

jaketanner said:


> I do agree BBC is a changer in the sense that having an actual orchestra at your disposal is new. I love it so far. I guess I haven’t had the need for anything other than orchestral yet, so those other library never appealed to me.



I guess this backs up ism's point but for me, BBCSO was just another orchestral library, albeit with a very low entry point and upgrade structure. Not a game changer for me, but it was for you and that's really cool. Some libraries (not just Spitfire's) are definitely game changers for me but it all depends on whether it's your game that's changing.

Personally, in terms of teasing products, I'm still smiling from another company dropping a really cool product out of the blue recently. I may not buy it, but I've had fun listening to the demos and reviews. It was a really nice surprise. But it's also nice to look forward to the 22nd to see what's up.


----------



## jaketanner

Mornats said:


> I guess this backs up ism's point but for me, BBCSO was just another orchestral library, albeit with a very low entry point and upgrade structure. Not a game changer for me, but it was for you and that's really cool. Some libraries (not just Spitfire's) are definitely game changers for me but it all depends on whether it's your game that's changing.
> 
> Personally, in terms of teasing products, I'm still smiling from another company dropping a really cool product out of the blue recently. I may not buy it, but I've had fun listening to the demos and reviews. It was a really nice surprise. But it's also nice to look forward to the 22nd to see what's up.


The only game BBCSO has changed (for me), is that it's one orchestra, playing in the same room, with all the actual musicians that play live..not some orchestra that's been pieced together. But in terms of sound and playability, it is no game changer at all...only that it's under one roof, and a true orchestra at your disposal.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Well, and BBCSO offers three versions (including a free one) that can essentially work across each other for the most part. It really brings a full set of orchestral samples to many more potential composers with an upgrade path if desired, which has not really been done before, at least as well. Spitfire’s marketing was bang on - “universal starting point”.


----------



## jazzbozo

jaketanner said:


> The only game BBCSO has changed (for me), is that it's one orchestra, playing in the same room, with all the actual musicians that play live..not some orchestra that's been pieced together. But in terms of sound and playability, it is no game changer at all...only that it's under one roof, and a true orchestra at your disposal.



Wasn’t EWQLSO the Seattle Symphony in Benaroya Hall on the down-low?


----------



## jaketanner

jazzbozo said:


> Wasn’t EWQLSO the Seattle Symphony in Benaroya Hall on the down-low?


I really don’t know. I’m sure it would have surfaced by now. Been over 10 years I think.


----------



## ysnyvz

jaketanner said:


> However, with each release that doesn't meet the hype, it's another strike against them...eventually they will lose the game unless they start hitting it out of the park.


That's why they start doing sale campaigns. At first they're like "Our libraries are so precious so we won't ever do sales" then one day "Ok guys, 10% off but just this once. Please be gentle" and in time sales come more and more frequently and they start looking desperate like "Ok, it's not a holiday today but we call it special wednesday. 60% off go nuts!"


----------



## Hendrixon

I have no idea what it is, but I already love it!
It's a game changer and definitely replaces Hoopus in my template.


----------



## jamwerks

They did a sale recently on the Studio Woodwinds, so this might be (I hope) some dedicated BBC Winds.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Pretty sure Paul T mentioned a while back that as far as instruments go, BBCSO is done and dusted. (Apart from the missing piano perhaps.) The goal was a complete orchestra under a grand and it wasn’t designed to be as deeply sampled as say, SSO.

On that basis, I’d say next week is something else.


----------



## robgb

ridgero said:


> Can you please announce something without this marketing hocus-pocus? Thank you


Good luck with that.



RSK said:


> Somebody on here referred to Spitfire as the "Kings of Hype."
> I get it now.



Their CEO used to be their marketing manager. So...


----------



## idematoa




----------



## JonS

I don't think there is anything wrong about Spitfire's marketing. What are they supposed to do, say "here's another junk product that we wouldn't buy and it's not worth a shilling?" I'd rather a company be excited about their products than not. Every major company uses an in your face manipulative marketing approach to get your attention so that you want to buy their products regardless if it's a soft sell or hard sell approach. This is just not a big deal and I have no clue why anyone is upset about Spitfire's marketing. If you listen to their demos and read reviews about each library then you did your due diligence before purchasing a product. I think Spitfire has incredible libraries and they have every right to get excited about each new release. I think their marketing is effective as it's causing people to pay attention to them regardless of how one may react and creating/sustaining brand awareness.


----------



## Alex Fraser

idematoa said:


>



It’s not going to be Spitfire Studio Percussion is it.. 😔


----------



## Wally Garten

idematoa said:


>




So it's Albion TEN -- so advanced, we had to skip several numbers.


----------



## Henu

JonS said:


> What are they supposed to do, say "here's another junk product that we wouldn't buy and it's not worth a shilling?"



I believe this is the only possible option besides the excessive, instagram- styled "GOTTA POST ANYTHING EVERY TEN MINUTES or people might forget that my bran...I mean, I am existing" hype. No, can't think any other way to do the marketing than these two.

In a more serious tone, sure there at least _was_ a credible balance between those two earlier.


----------



## Michael Antrum

JonS said:


> What are they supposed to do, say "here's another junk product that we wouldn't buy and it's not worth a shilling?"


----------



## LamaRose

Well, I'll actually be 56... but it's close enough.



idematoa said:


>


----------



## muziksculp

'TEN' ?


----------



## D Halgren

muziksculp said:


> 'TEN' ?


'ET' !


----------



## muziksculp

D Halgren said:


> 'ET' !



LOL... You just got me more confused


----------



## D Halgren

muziksculp said:


> LOL... You just got me more confused


Ludwig Goransson Composer Toolkit confirmed!


----------



## muziksculp

I thought TENET for a second  but confirmed by ... ?

Honestly, I'm not a fan of composer's tool kits.


----------



## D Halgren

muziksculp said:


> I thought TENET for a second  but confirmed by ... ?
> 
> Honestly, I'm not a fan of composer's tool kits.


Just joking


----------



## muziksculp

D Halgren said:


> Just joking



OK.. I feel better now


----------



## muziksculp

Any idea what 'TEN' is about ?


----------



## easyrider

muziksculp said:


> Any idea what 'TEN' is about ?



Its a countdown?


----------



## muziksculp

easyrider said:


> Its a countdown?



It was posted Oct. 18th, which is 4 days away from Oct. 22, so why would they start the countdown at 10 days ?


----------



## JonS

Michael Antrum said:


>


I would prefer not to be taken out of context.


----------



## D Halgren

muziksculp said:


> It was posted Oct. 18th, which is 4 days away from Oct. 22, so why would they start the countdown at 10 days ?


Cause the 22nd is the announcement of the release


----------



## JonS

Henu said:


> I believe this is the only possible option besides the excessive, instagram- styled "GOTTA POST ANYTHING EVERY TEN MINUTES or people might forget that my bran...I mean, I am existing" hype. No, can't think any other way to do the marketing than these two.
> 
> In a more serious tone, sure there at least _was_ a credible balance between those two earlier.


Regardless of the style of their marketing, I believe IMHO that Spitfire has some of the best VI libraries out there and I own a lot of their products. I do not have a problem with their marketing style at all.


----------



## muziksculp

D Halgren said:


> Cause the 22nd is the announcement of the release



Oh, I See, so the actual release is Oct. 28th , the 22nd is just the announcement. This must be something BIG worth a dedicated announcement date. Now I'm even more excited to know what this is going to be.


----------



## D Halgren

muziksculp said:


> Oh, I See, so the actual release is Oct. 28th , the 22nd is just the announcement. This must be something BIG worth a dedicated announcement date. Now I'm even more excited to know what this is going to be.


I'm just joking, still, but who knows.


----------



## Kevperry777

Wally Garten said:


> So it's Albion TEN -- so advanced, we had to skip several numbers.



They aren’t going by days....they’ve gone from 10 to 9 in the past 5 hours.


----------



## Hendrixon

Big is too small... its going to be HUGE!


----------



## davidson

TEN pounds a month subscription service.


----------



## babylonwaves

Wally Garten said:


> So it's Albion TEN -- so advanced, we had to skip several numbers.


No, of course it's a Ludwig Göransson TENET signature library. what else would it be? The first 10 buyers even get a his signature wig (sorry Spitfire for the spoiler).


----------



## Denkii

we would end up at 6 on the 22nd. If Neo is V then this could be Albion VI?
Meh.


----------



## MusicStudent

I'm sitting right now in a pub in East Edinburgh and a middle aged bearded man at the end of the bar, who has been hitting it pretty heavy for the past hour, is rambling on about something new and huge which is coming on Oct 22! I can hear him mumbling into his pint "...There'll see, they will all see!". Hold it, a group of Brits in suits just came in and escorted him out. I have no idea what that was all about.


----------



## muziksculp

Kevperry777 said:


> They aren’t going by days....they’ve gone from 10 to 9 in the past 5 hours.



That's a new system of counting a countdown
:emoji_hourglass_flowing_sand:


----------



## Hendrixon

They obviously use a quinary based clock...


----------



## idematoa




----------



## jamwerks

BBC was "only the beginning" in their own words. So probably something new recorded there with them. It'll be interesting to hear what section they decided to do first, or maybe a more "Tundra" type fx library?


----------



## tf-drone

yup, anticipation is rising.
perhaps it will be Albion N, played at the bottom of the north pole, at the edge of silence, on viols without strings... or perhaps a blown piano, or bowed brass


----------



## Go To 11

My guess is a full orchestra from London Contemporary Orchestra, recorded in the hall at Air Lyndhurst.


----------



## davidson

idematoa said:


>




I'm 5.4% certain that the background image is the interior wall at abbey road.


----------



## jaketanner

jamwerks said:


> They did a sale recently on the Studio Woodwinds, so this might be (I hope) some dedicated BBC Winds.


I highly doubt that they would do a separate BBC anything...that would undermine their whole philosophy on cohesion...which is actually a thing. It really does sound like it all gels together...start separating them, and things start to fall apart a bit.


----------



## jaketanner

Alex Fraser said:


> It’s not going to be Spitfire Studio Percussion is it.. 😔


Thou would actually be pretty cool though...may as well finish it off though right?


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Obviously, the announcement date, October 22nd, is also a hidden message for the library’s title: O2, or Spitfire Oxygen. An exciting, comprehensive library showcasing the best ASMR talent in the industry; 100 people intimately breathing into microphones, featuring additional game changing articulations such as slurps, coughs, sneezes, burps, and much much more. Spitfire O2. Nothing will ever, never, no not ever, be the same.


----------



## easyrider

muziksculp said:


> It was posted Oct. 18th, which is 4 days away from Oct. 22, so why would they start the countdown at 10 days ?




I don't know

Why does the sun come up? Or are the stars just pin holes in the curtain of night, who knows? What I do know is that because Spitfire Marketing was born different, men will fear it...



Spoiler



What Film ?


----------



## Geoff Grace

muziksculp said:


> Any idea what 'TEN' is about ?


Here you go:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Pokestir

hmmm... A Bigband Library from Spitfire Audio? 🤔


----------



## muziksculp

Pokestir said:


> hmmm... A Bigband Library from Spitfire Audio? 🤔



If that's what it turns out to be, my wallet will be safe.


----------



## Henu

JonS said:


> I believe IMHO that Spitfire has some of the best VI libraries out there and I own a lot of their products.



Completely agree- I have a ton of their products and use them all the time. That doesn't however prevent me for disliking their current self-cheapening marketing strategy.


----------



## Hendrixon

Felt Orchestra...?
As in felt cellos, felt violins etc.

SFO - Spitfire Felt Orchestra
At The Edge Of Fabric


----------



## jamwerks

jaketanner said:


> I highly doubt that they would do a separate BBC anything...that would undermine their whole philosophy on cohesion...


So nothing else from SF done at MV? Guess that's why they stressed (BBCSO) "is just the beginning"! So they'll again change venue for upcoming libraries? Doing new libraries "underninds a philosophy on cohesion" (are you serious)? You give you opinons on this new library, and even your opinons on other peoples opinons?


----------



## jaketanner

jamwerks said:


> So nothing else from SF done at MV? Guess that's why they stressed (BBCSO) "is just the beginning"! So they'll again change venue for upcoming libraries? Doing new libraries "underninds a philosophy on cohesion" (are you serious)? You give you opinons on this new library, and even your opinons on other peoples opinons?


Whose opinion was I undermining exactly? I answered a question based off what the BBC concept is. If SF starts doing separate libraries of the BBC after they pushed the whole “one orchestra” movement I think would take away from that concept. Of course they’re all opinions, it’s like 90% of what we give here.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt




----------



## Alex Fraser

John Williams Toolkit!


----------



## easyrider

DarkestShadow said:


>





Spitfire release Abbey Road Pianos?


----------



## ok_tan

Abbey Road Studios release !Spitfire!?


----------



## ridgero

ok_tan said:


> Abbey Road Studios release !Spitfire!?



Spitfire Abbey Road Strings (SARS) would be a weird but memorable acronym these days.


----------



## mikeh-375




----------



## barteredbride

DarkestShadow said:


>



Surely too much of a coincidence to be different announcements!

I doubt Spitfire would be mad enough to record another whole orchestra though.

Maybe an Abbey Road Choir or Abbey Road Percussion or Pianos?


----------



## ism

There


barteredbride said:


> I doubt Spitfire would be mad enough to record another whole orchestra though.


I think they might just be mad enough.


----------



## Danny

as a Spitfire flautando fan: Flautando woodwinds... or flautando percussion...


----------



## barteredbride

ism said:


> I think they might just be mad enough.



Yeah you´re right, they´re mad enough actually !! 

London Contemporary Orchestra at Abbey Road does sound cool though.


----------



## Alex Fraser

It's an exciting proposition. I guess you don't sample Abbey Road unless you're either recording an instrument specific to the venue, or using that big room. Also the original teaser had a conductor(?) giving instructions to play from a specific bar. Which would imply orchestral instruments or perhaps choir?


----------



## filipjonathan

I really hope it's not the pianos cause I got them from Cinesamples a few months ago in their final sale.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

barteredbride said:


> Surely too much of a coincidence to be different announcements!
> 
> I doubt Spitfire would be mad enough to record another whole orchestra though.
> 
> Maybe an Abbey Road Choir or Abbey Road Percussion or Pianos?


Well, if so I only hope they didn't forget the FF-FFF dynamics again! :D
And hired someone good for the legatos.. 
Even though the legato BBC's strings is very good based on some examples. 
Didn't pay enough attention to the other sections but strings always seems to be the most difficult thing with legato. So - actually another orchestra might be something worth looking forward to if the quality is similar. They certainly have the resources


----------



## thereus

"You don't make history by repeating it."

Another orchestral library, then?


----------



## thereus

I think Spitfire have just noticed the flaw in their business plan...


----------



## thereus

Here's my wild guess.

The Heritage Orchestra.

Google them...


----------



## jaketanner

DarkestShadow said:


>



This won't play for me...is there any audio, or just an announcement?


----------



## NoamL

Abbey Road Strings would be an instabuy as long as they are symphonic sized, & reasonably well specced in the articulations.

I've been making do with most of my legato strings using HWS + the QL Spaces preset of FOX Newman, and using Spitfire's AIR strings only when I need that big AIR sound. A string orchestra of 55-60 British players in AR1, recorded with Jake Jackson or Alan Meyerson, would be a dream come true.


----------



## Kent

NoamL said:


> a dream come true.


hard agree


----------



## Alex Fraser

NoamL said:


> Abbey Road Strings would be an instabuy as long as they are symphonic sized, & reasonably well specced in the articulations.
> 
> I've been making do with most of my legato strings using HWS + the QL Spaces preset of FOX Newman, and using Spitfire's AIR strings only when I need that big AIR sound. A string orchestra of 55-60 British players in AR1, recorded with Jake Jackson or Alan Meyerson, would be a dream come true.


That would be amazing. The holy trinity of British stages covered by Spitfire. 

I assume like me, you’re waiting for the (cough) email? 😉


----------



## NoamL

Alex Fraser said:


> That would be amazing. The holy trinity of British stages covered by Spitfire.
> 
> I assume like me, you’re waiting for the (cough) email? 😉



That jogs my memory!  Let's wait and see.....


----------



## barteredbride

NoamL said:


> Abbey Road Strings would be an instabuy as long as they are symphonic sized, & reasonably well specced in the articulations.
> 
> I've been making do with most of my legato strings using HWS + the QL Spaces preset of FOX Newman, and using Spitfire's AIR strings only when I need that big AIR sound. A string orchestra of 55-60 British players in AR1, recorded with Jake Jackson or Alan Meyerson, would be a dream come true.



I think Abbey Road might have a few decent recording engineers too mind!


----------



## Alex Fraser

Well, there’s enough of a visual tease to identify a recording space in the latest “eight” promo should anyone want to practice some Google image-fu.


----------



## ridgero

NoamL said:


> Abbey Road Strings would be an instabuy as long as they are symphonic sized, & reasonably well specced in the articulations.
> 
> I've been making do with most of my legato strings using HWS + the QL Spaces preset of FOX Newman, and using Spitfire's AIR strings only when I need that big AIR sound. A string orchestra of 55-60 British players in AR1, recorded with Jake Jackson or Alan Meyerson, would be a dream come true.



What kind of benefit would another orchestra library have besides spending extra money?

None


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

jaketanner said:


> This won't play for me...is there any audio, or just an announcement?


No idea, but certainly there isn't meaningful audio, otherwise people would probably react more!


----------



## prodigalson

Alex Fraser said:


> Well, there’s enough of a visual tease to identify a recording space in the latest “eight” promo should anyone want to practice some Google image-fu.



Hmm I could be wrong, but if this is Abbey Road then I think it's Studio 2.


----------



## NoamL

It's Abbey Road 1, no? 

AR2 has white walls, AR1 has the iconic wooden stripy bits (see below)>

That in itself maybe gives us a clue that this isn't evolving strings or something like that? Abbey Road 1 is for recording big, symphonic scores.


----------



## John R Wilson

NoamL said:


> It's Abbey Road 1, no?
> 
> AR2 has white walls, AR1 has the iconic wooden stripy bits (see below)>
> 
> That in itself maybe gives us a clue that this isn't evolving strings or something like that? Abbey Road 1 is for recording big, symphonic scores.




I still think this announcement might be something to do with the bbcso.


----------



## jaketanner

prodigalson said:


> but if this is Abbey Road then I think it's Studio 2


I agree...looks that way. 


John R Wilson said:


> I still think this announcement might be something to do with the bbcso.


I hope so too...either one will be fine.


----------



## prodigalson

NoamL said:


> It's Abbey Road 1, no?
> 
> AR2 has white walls, AR1 has the iconic wooden stripy bits (see below)>
> 
> That in itself maybe gives us a clue that this isn't evolving strings or something like that? Abbey Road 1 is for recording big, symphonic scores.




yeah, I think you're right. for some reason I thought the covered walls of AR2 looked like the picture but on second look, I think Im wrong. I'd rather it be AR1!


----------



## barteredbride

NoamL said:


> It's Abbey Road 1, no?
> 
> AR2 has white walls, AR1 has the iconic wooden stripy bits (see below)>
> 
> That in itself maybe gives us a clue that this isn't evolving strings or something like that? Abbey Road 1 is for recording big, symphonic scores.




Or... maybe Christian liked the sound of LCO when he recorded them at Abbey Road and thought, that would make a good library one day!





Also, I guess Spitfire are still missing a true cinematic choir in their catalogue...maybe these guys if you look at their filmography!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Voices


----------



## jaketanner

The real question is not WHERE...but what orchestra did they record? Or do you think this is simply a different venue now? Because I have to say, this can also backfire a bit...one developer that has too many venues, makes it hard to acquire one solid space. So far I think they have about 4 right? Really 3...AIR hall, Studio 1, and Maida Vale. If they add Abbey Road as separate libraries like they did with AIR...that could present a problem for SF fans...BUT, if they do another BBC style library, that would be awesome.


----------



## Technostica

John R Wilson said:


> I still think this announcement might be something to do with the bbcso.


Maybe Boris during a post covid fever decided to nationalise SA and fund it via the license fee. 
That will go down well with The Telegraph and the other gutter press.


----------



## Marsen




----------



## mscp

jaketanner said:


> Thou would actually be pretty cool though...may as well finish it off though right?



It doesn't really make sense since JB's percussion can sound really dry if you want to. Just use the close mic.


----------



## jaketanner

Phil81 said:


> It doesn't really make sense since JB's percussion can sound really dry if you want to. Just use the close mic.


I guess. But wouldn’t have the same mic options though. Would have a different sound right?


----------



## mscp

jaketanner said:


> I guess. But wouldn’t have the same mic options though. Would have a different sound right?



Touché.


----------



## John R Wilson

Marsen said:


>




Seven looks more like Maida Vale to me.


----------



## Marsen

John R Wilson said:


> Seven looks more like Maida Vale to me.



Find similarities in both pictures:


----------



## Alex Fraser

NoamL said:


> It's Abbey Road 1, no?
> 
> AR2 has white walls, AR1 has the iconic wooden stripy bits (see below)
> 
> That in itself maybe gives us a clue that this isn't evolving strings or something like that? Abbey Road 1 is for recording big, symphonic scores.


My thoughts also and like you say, nudges us towards..well..another orchestra. 😂



jaketanner said:


> The real question is not WHERE...but what orchestra did they record? Or do you think this is simply a different venue now? Because I have to say, this can also backfire a bit...one developer that has too many venues, makes it hard to acquire one solid space. So far I think they have about 4 right? Really 3...AIR hall, Studio 1, and Maida Vale. If they add Abbey Road as separate libraries like they did with AIR...that could present a problem for SF fans...BUT, if they do another BBC style library, that would be awesome.


It raises an interesting question: If it's an orchestra, where is it pitched in the product map? Are we talking about a new kidney-selling halo product or an "all in" affair for the lower(!) end, like BBCSO?
It's hard to read Spitfire at the moment but they have been focussing on the lower tier of the market for the last year or so.


----------



## Pokestir

I'm thinking an all in one thing like BBCSO, but recorded in Abbey Road Studios. It would have louder, more cinematic sounding brass than the BBC... and perhaps a nice choir.


----------



## Jdiggity1

jaketanner said:


> ...Because I have to say, this can also backfire a bit... If they add Abbey Road as separate libraries like they did with AIR...that could present a problem for SF fans...


More options is never a problem


----------



## Wally Garten

Alex Fraser said:


> My thoughts also and like you say, nudges us towards..well..another orchestra. 😂
> 
> 
> It raises an interesting question: If it's an orchestra, where is it pitched in the product map? Are we talking about a new kidney-selling halo product or an "all in" affair for the lower(!) end, like BBCSO?
> It's hard to read Spitfire at the moment but they have been focussing on the lower tier of the market for the last year or so.



I really hope it's not another orchestra. A Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Psychedelia and Mellotron Toolkit would be good, though.


----------



## davidson

davidson said:


> I'm 5.4% certain that the background image is the interior wall at abbey road.



I'm now at 28.3%.


----------



## Guffy

jaketanner said:


> The real question is not WHERE...but what orchestra did they record? Or do you think this is simply a different venue now? Because I have to say, this can also backfire a bit...one developer that has too many venues, makes it hard to acquire one solid space. So far I think they have about 4 right? Really 3...AIR hall, Studio 1, and Maida Vale. If they add Abbey Road as separate libraries like they did with AIR...that could present a problem for SF fans...BUT, if they do another BBC style library, that would be awesome.


----------



## NoamL

Continued revisions to SSO would be great (and release the mics!), yet the samples are the samples... "Another orchestra" would let them apply ALL the lessons learned from SSO and they might have different thoughts about articulations, legato, the number of mics, and what's possible with the new SF Player. Honestly I thought that's what BBCSO would be, but instead it slotted in below SSO and above the Albions in terms of deep-sampling. Going to Abbey Road, if it's any kind of orchestral product, don't underrate how important this is. It's one of the best scoring stages in the world. This is "AIR released an IR" levels of hype to me. And since they did a product "below" SSO, it makes sense to now do one "above" it in the product catalog, an SSO 2 if you will!

That's my wishful hype pitch anyway


----------



## Jdiggity1

NoamL said:


> ...It's one of the best scoring stages in the world. This is "AIR released an IR" levels of hype to me. And since they did a product "below" SSO, it makes sense to now do one "above" it in the product catalog, an SSO 2 if you will!
> 
> That's my wishful hype pitch anyway



I guess all that's left to wish for is more money! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## NoamL

Recorded at the edge of affordability?


----------



## Beans

Well, I'm tired of waiting and just spent my money on HOOPUS CSW Infinite Strings Synchron Brass... uh, never mind.


----------



## RSK

Guys, I was completely joking when I said Abbey Road.


----------



## jaketanner

RSK said:


> Guys, I was completely joking when I said Abbey Road.


But that's not so far fetched.


----------



## jaketanner

Alex Fraser said:


> It's hard to read Spitfire at the moment but they have been focussing on the lower tier of the market for the last year or so.


So time to step it up


----------



## axb312

Can anyone guess how many mics this will have?


----------



## Inventio

We are very excited...


----------



## Alex Fraser

I would think Abbey Road is more or less baked in now? That post from Abbey Roads Facebook would be a whopping coincidence or epic trolling.


----------



## barteredbride

If it is a full orchestra deeply sampled at Abbey Road, I still don't know how they manage to keep it all so secret!

I mean, Spitfire booking the most famous recording studio in the world, all the musicians involved, engineers, and all people involved scripting the samples and marketing, etc.

And even now, a few days to release and no leaks anywhere??!

Impressive.


----------



## Katzenjammer

A virtual mix console and recording room based on IR of Abbey Road.

I don’t know. Hehe. Just guessing based on the AR guesses.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Jdiggity1 said:


> More options is never a problem


Barry Schwartz would beg to differ...






Best,

Geoff


----------



## mikeh-375

Alex Fraser said:


> My thoughts also and like you say, nudges us towards..well..another orchestra. 😂
> 
> 
> It raises an interesting question: If it's an orchestra, where is it pitched in the product map? Are we talking about a new kidney-selling halo product or an "all in" affair for the lower(!) end, like BBCSO?
> It's hard to read Spitfire at the moment but *they have been focussing on the lower tier of the market for the last year or so.*



I'm ready for high end...


----------



## redlester

Geoff Grace said:


> Barry Schwartz would beg to differ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



I’ve got several books on that subject 🤣


----------



## redlester

The countdown thing was putting me in mind of something.... 🤔

Got it! Spitfire Supermarionation Evo’s!!


----------



## christianhenson

Ha ha, I'd love to know the chord sequence for each of the numbers and whether that could be adopted into some kind of base five international standard.


----------



## redlester

christianhenson said:


> Ha ha, I'd love to know the chord sequence for each of the numbers and whether that could be adopted into some kind of base five international standard.



For a child of the 60's like me, Barry Gray is a bit of a hero. This is fascinating from his Wiki page, especially that he contributed electronic effects to Fahrenheit 451!



> Gray's music is characterised by the use of brass and percussion sections. It made extensive use of leitmotifs, with each machine in Thunderbirds having its own theme and the eponymous title character of Joe 90 being accompanied on-screen by a wordless representation of his name. The ensembles required for Gray's scoring in series such as Thunderbirds and Stingray dwarfed those used in the production of most contemporary television programmes; even the orchestra employed for the first Anderson-produced series to carry the "Supermarionation" label, Supercar, comprised some forty instrumentalists. A standout example is Stingray: March of the Oysters (1964), which was later recorded by the City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Nic Raine.
> 
> Besides composing and conducting orchestral scores for television and film, Gray developed an interest in the Ondes Martenot, which he used to produce unconventional musical notes as well as electronic sound effects in several of his scores, including those for Captain Scarlet and the Mysterons and Doppelgänger. Gray's knowledge and recognition in the field resulted in commissions to provide electronic music and sound effects for such films as Dr. Who and the Daleks (1965) and Daleks' Invasion Earth 2150 A.D., and uncredited work on Island of Terror (1966) and Fahrenheit 451 (1966)


----------



## Alex Fraser




----------



## PaulBrimstone

One day I really would like to see a Delia Derbyshire toolkit. Surely that has been mooted before?


----------



## barteredbride

Still nobody has guessed the voice in the trailer...


----------



## RSK

Alex Fraser said:


>


You forgot "Dive Right In"


----------



## Ndee

PaulBrimstone said:


> One day I really would like to see a Delia Derbyshire toolkit. Surely that has been mooted before?



a product range focusing on individual masters of early electronic music would be excellent. I've really enjoyed the composer highlights SF, with the Herrmann library being my all-time fave.


----------



## Alex Fraser

RSK said:


> You forgot "Dive Right In"


Looking at it again, in my half arsed effort it's actually an un-winnable game. 😂


----------



## peladio

RSK said:


> You forgot "Dive Right In"



Also "Alex Fraser fanboying"..


----------



## Alex Fraser

peladio said:


> Also "Alex Fraser fanboying"..


More accurate: Procrastinating. 😉


----------



## Kevperry777

Abbey Road Albion


----------



## mikeh-375

Kevperry777 said:


> Abbey Road Albion


....not as good a team as Acrington Stanley FC


----------



## dcoscina

John Powell is giving a Zoom workshop on Oct 22. It could be purely coincidence but what if it's a John Powell Composer's Toolkit? I'd be down with that....

Just saying...


----------



## VSriHarsha

I have a gut feeling that it’s some kinda eerie Electronic sample library done with the acoustic instruments. I mean making the instruments sound like but am damn sure not at all excited. Well if it’s some other toolkit, it would be called ‘repeating’. So, I don’t think that’s what it is.


----------



## NoamL

christianhenson said:


> Ha ha, I'd love to know the chord sequence for each of the numbers and whether that could be adopted into some kind of base five international standard.




funky!


----------



## jaketanner

dcoscina said:


> John Powell is giving a Zoom workshop on Oct 22. It could be purely coincidence but what if it's a John Powell Composer's Toolkit? I'd be down with that....
> 
> Just saying...


I wouldn't..LOL Tired of all these "toolkits" popping up...there are already plenty out there from various developers.


----------



## jaketanner

Spitfire Audio


Announcement — October 22, 5pm BST.




www.youtube.com





I really believe this is Abbey Road Studio 1...


----------



## muziksculp

Hopefully nothing related to synths/electronic music. I have those type of instruments covered via HW and SW from other developers.


----------



## PaulieDC

Last time before the BBCSO announcement I almost nailed it, I said they were going to sample an entire orchestra but I guessed LSO, mainly because I'm a clueless American and wasn't aware how prominent the BBCSO is. This time around I have absolutely no clue, lol. If I were to guess, I wonder if during the BBCSO recording they actually captured a LOT more as far as articulations and FX and a boatload of other goodies, then waited to see how the base BBCSO library would be received before spending the money on all it takes to mix and produce, especially Jake Jackson's time and fee. So I'm thinking a huge add-on library, way more extensive than the expansion packs that OT does, everything in one massively marketed data blob we can download for 500 bucks.


----------



## jaketanner

PaulieDC said:


> Last time before the BBCSO announcement I almost nailed it, I said they were going to sample an entire orchestra but I guessed LSO, mainly because I'm a clueless American and wasn't aware how prominent the BBCSO is. This time around I have absolutely no clue, lol. If I were to guess, I wonder if during the BBCSO recording they actually captured a LOT more as far as articulations and FX and a boatload of other goodies, then waited to see how the base BBCSO library would be received before spending the money on all it takes to mix and produce, especially Jake Jackson's time and fee. So I'm thinking a huge add-on library, way more extensive than the expansion packs that OT does, everything in one massively marketed data blob we can download for 500 bucks.


The more I think about it now...and based off what you said, and what SF said that it's just the beginning...I am now thinking you might be right...I am hoping so for sure. Aside from adding the Alto flute and Euphonium to the line-up, I am not sure what other instruments they can add..but certainly more articulations and way better scripting.


----------



## AdamKmusic

I feel the “you don’t make history by repeating it” line definitely hints at a new space, they’ve done so many in Air & a library at Maida Vale so time for something new


----------



## VSriHarsha

AdamKmusic said:


> I feel the “you don’t make history by repeating it” line definitely hints at a new space, they’ve done so many in Air & a library at Maida Vale so time for something new


They mentioned Abbey Road. Didn’t they?


----------



## jaketanner

AdamKmusic said:


> I feel the “you don’t make history by repeating it” line definitely hints at a new space, they’ve done so many in Air & a library at Maida Vale so time for something new


I agree...BUT...then isn't the whole "one orchestra" movement going to be dead then? Can't have two orchestras under the one orchestra theme...LOL BBC was supposed to be a "learning" experience also...but I do think that it's one of these...either a new library at another venue with another full orchestra, or more to the BBCSO. two more LONG days ahead.. LOL


----------



## jazzbozo

PaulieDC said:


> Last time before the BBCSO announcement I almost nailed it, I said they were going to sample an entire orchestra but I guessed LSO, mainly because I'm a clueless American and wasn't aware how prominent the BBCSO is. This time around I have absolutely no clue, lol. If I were to guess, I wonder if during the BBCSO recording they actually captured a LOT more as far as articulations and FX and a boatload of other goodies, then waited to see how the base BBCSO library would be received before spending the money on all it takes to mix and produce, especially Jake Jackson's time and fee. So I'm thinking a huge add-on library, way more extensive than the expansion packs that OT does, everything in one massively marketed data blob we can download for 500 bucks.



Don't think it's an add-on. If the pictures are of Abbey Road Studio 1, maybe they went full on Hollywood and hired the LSO to make the John Williams Composer Toolkit...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

dcoscina said:


> John Powell is giving a Zoom workshop on Oct 22. It could be purely coincidence but what if it's a John Powell Composer's Toolkit? I'd be down with that....
> 
> Just saying...



Haven't been able to find this workshop - do you have any details?


----------



## Drundfunk

People on VI-Control: "Spitfire and their marketing sucks!"

Also people on VI-Control: 15 pages of guessing and speculation

Their marketing works brilliantly as it seems .


----------



## ridgero

For sure it’s related to Abbey Road Studio 1


----------



## Alex Fraser

ridgero said:


> For sure it’s related to Abbey Road Studio 1


----------



## PaulieDC

jazzbozo said:


> Don't think it's an add-on. If the pictures are of Abbey Road Studio 1, maybe they went full on Hollywood and hired the LSO to make the John Williams Composer Toolkit...


*DUH.* I didn't even see that. Barely read the later posts either, totally missed that.

I agree, they probably didn't stuff the BBCSO into Abbey Road, lol.


----------



## PaulieDC

redlester said:


> The countdown thing was putting me in mind of something.... 🤔
> 
> Got it! Spitfire Supermarionation Evo’s!!



Spitfire are go!

(some of the younger are going "what on earth are they talking about...")


----------



## PaulieDC

jaketanner said:


> The more I think about it now...and based off what you said, and what SF said that it's just the beginning...I am now thinking you might be right...I am hoping so for sure. Aside from adding the Alto flute and Euphonium to the line-up, I am not sure what other instruments they can add..but certainly more articulations and way better scripting.


Well, like @jazzbozo pointed out, Spitfire has been putting out Abbey Road hints, so I think that wipes my theory from the white board.

Wait, *BBCSO II: Abbey Road Edition*.


----------



## John R Wilson

jaketanner said:


> The more I think about it now...and based off what you said, and what SF said that it's just the beginning...I am now thinking you might be right...I am hoping so for sure. Aside from adding the Alto flute and Euphonium to the line-up, I am not sure what other instruments they can add..but certainly more articulations and way better scripting.



I would love it if it was this!! An add on with more articulations, I miss a longer short in the BBCSO and an update to BBCSO with better scripting would be awesome!! I'm not sure if this is what it will be though.


----------



## NoamL

jaketanner said:


> Spitfire Audio
> 
> 
> Announcement — October 22, 5pm BST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really believe this is Abbey Road Studio 1...



yep those are the gobos they use



jazzbozo said:


> Don't think it's an add-on. If the pictures are of Abbey Road Studio 1, maybe they went full on Hollywood and hired the LSO to make the John Williams Composer Toolkit...



He's said he doesn't travel internationally anymore. LSO would be a-maz-ing though


----------



## muziksculp

Is this London calling again ?


----------



## reutunes

Always fun to see the same ten people discussing an upcoming Spitfire product, and bumping the thread to hundreds of comments with pure speculation alone.


----------



## Jdiggity1

reutunes said:


> Always fun to see the same ten people discussing an upcoming Spitfire product, and bumping the thread to hundreds of comments with pure speculation alone.



If only we weren't so predictable...


----------



## reutunes

Jdiggity1 said:


> If only we weren't so predictable...



Super hilarious that you spent 20 minutes of your day trawling for old comments of mine. Great stuff!


----------



## ism

Ok, ok. Now back to fun speculations (because otherwise, what's the point?).

I'm enjoying like the LSO buzz, for instance. That's definitely fun to speculate about. But more flautando jokes would be welcome too.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Spitfire Abbey Road Orchestra. Strings to begin. LSO. Fireside chat with John Williams. Dare we dream?


----------



## ism

Alex Fraser said:


> Spitfire Abbey Road Orchestra. Strings to begin. LSO. Fireside chat with John Williams. Dare we dream?



Yes we can.


----------



## John R Wilson

I'm guessing it's the BBCSO Piano.


----------



## mybadmemory

Ok. So people (think they) recognize Abbey Road. Who are also announcing something the same day. Spitfire have previously used Abbey Road engineer Simon Rhodes to record the Studio Orchestra. Which has recently been on sale... Hmm... 🤔


----------



## John R Wilson

mybadmemory said:


> Ok. So people (think they) recognize Abbey Road. Who are also announcing something the same day. Spitfire have previously used Abbey Road engineer Simon Rhodes to record the Studio Orchestra. Which has recently been on sale... Hmm... 🤔



But its also the BBCSO 90th anniversary on the same day as well   is everyone announcing things on the 22nd or something. Maybe HOOPUS POCUS will also appear on the 22nd suddenly.


----------



## daan1412

Have you guys seen the newsletter? The countdown ends at "TWO" in the image. A possible confirmation that it's indeed recorded at Studio One?






A full symphony orchestra recorded at Abbey Road Studio One would be dream come true, because my favourite scores of all time were recorded there. But I doubt it's that huge. They've just released a full orchestra (BBCSO), so intuition tells me they wouldn't undermine this release that quickly. I'd like to be wrong on this one, but I can't help thinking it's way too good to be true. A full London Contemporary Orchestra is a safer bet. Would also play into that thing about not repeating history...


----------



## mybadmemory

John R Wilson said:


> But its also the BBCSO 90th anniversary on the same day as well   is everyone announcing things on the 22nd or something. Maybe HOOPUS POCUS will also appear on the 22nd suddenly.



Haha yeah. I’m personally hoping for something BBCSO related rather than something completely new. “This is just the beginning...”, kind of set the stage for it to grow and evolve over a longer period of time.


----------



## John R Wilson

mybadmemory said:


> Haha yeah. I’m personally hoping for something BBCSO related rather than something completely new. “This is just the beginning...”, kind of set the stage for it to grow and evolve over a longer period of time.



Same here, plus BBCSO was released around the same time a year ago.


----------



## styledelk

I'm guessing everyone's noticed by now that the word-numbers stacked up show that it's all one image sliced and masked behind the numbers, right?


----------



## Justin L. Franks

In the teaser video, after the "Here's bar seven", I hear what sounds to me like a brass instrument spit valve being emptied.


----------



## Noeticus

So...

Five... Four... Three... Two... Abbey Road Studio One.

Thunderbirds are go!


----------



## jaketanner

daan1412 said:


> Have you guys seen the newsletter? The countdown ends at "TWO" in the image. A possible confirmation that it's indeed recorded at Studio One?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A full symphony orchestra recorded at Abbey Road Studio One would be dream come true, because my favourite scores of all time were recorded there. But I doubt it's that huge. They've just released a full orchestra (BBCSO), so intuition tells me they wouldn't undermine this release that quickly. I'd like to be wrong on this one, but I can't help thinking it's way too good to be true. A full London Contemporary Orchestra is a safer bet. Would also play into that thing about not repeating history...


What it....they found a way to incorporate BOTH BBC and an Abbey Road orchestra into one plugin.. LOL


----------



## JonS

jaketanner said:


> What it....they found a way to incorporate BOTH BBC and an Abbey Road orchestra into one plugin.. LOL


Sounds like an Abbey Road Chamber Orchestra is coming soon...


----------



## jaketanner

JonS said:


> Sounds like an Abbey Road Chamber Orchestra is coming soon...


That would make my day


----------



## Brasart

daan1412 said:


> Have you guys seen the newsletter? The countdown ends at "TWO" in the image. A possible confirmation that it's indeed recorded at Studio One?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A full symphony orchestra recorded at Abbey Road Studio One would be dream come true, because my favourite scores of all time were recorded there. But I doubt it's that huge. They've just released a full orchestra (BBCSO), so intuition tells me they wouldn't undermine this release that quickly. I'd like to be wrong on this one, but I can't help thinking it's way too good to be true. A full London Contemporary Orchestra is a safer bet. Would also play into that thing about not repeating history...



Maybe it's a new Albion TWO?
Albion ONE being a pretty historic milestone in Spitfire's history, if not the most


----------



## timbit2006

Is it october 22nd yet?


----------



## constaneum

timbit2006 said:


> Is it october 22nd yet?



patience my dear. tomorrow is the day. lol


----------



## jaketanner

constaneum said:


> patience my dear. tomorrow is the day. lol


two days not tomorrow.


----------



## Michel Simons

jaketanner said:


> two days not tomorrow.



You're still living in the past, Jake. Here in the future it is tomorrow. 

Btw, I too am hoping for something orchestral, so I can keep my money in my wallet.


----------



## jaketanner

Michel Simons said:


> You're still living in the past, Jake. Here in the future it is tomorrow.
> 
> Btw, I too am hoping for something orchestral, so I can keep my money in my wallet.


I'm hoping for orchestral so I can empty my wallet.. LMAO>. You on the east coast, or overseas?


----------



## Michel Simons

jaketanner said:


> I'm hoping for orchestral so I can empty my wallet.. LMAO>. You on the east coast, or overseas?



Overseas.


----------



## jaketanner

Michel Simons said:


> Overseas.


nice...so one more day it is..


----------



## VSriHarsha

Well, if they’re launching another orchestra, a paid library, it’s counted as “repeat”. But I think if they actually care and/or are truly worth deserving musicians attention, particularly the attention of musicians who’re lagging behind (said more than enough), they would release really, damn real true Legato orchestral library, for Free.🤪


----------



## al_net77

daan1412 said:


> Have you guys seen the newsletter? The countdown ends at "TWO" in the image. A possible confirmation that it's indeed recorded at Studio One?




No, it was recorded on a PC WITH Studio ONE
At Abbey Studio TWO
With THREE directors
Using FOUR technicians
They recorded FIVE sections
Made of SIX instruments each
It took SEVEN month to produce
And each instruments does have EIGHT dynamic layers
With NINE RR
And TEN articulations each


----------



## Geoff Grace

jaketanner said:


> two days not tomorrow.


Yes. Today's not tomorrow. That's true.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## redlester

Tomorrow Never Knows. 

One of Abbey Road's most iconic recordings.


----------



## Hendrixon

Where I live it was the 21st when I went to sleep, so I was like "ok cool, I'll wake up and will know what it was"  
So (my) morning came, I'm making coffee thinking on all the posts that are probably on vi-c (hate it! love it! wow! meh!) open my laptop, refresh the forum page and... nothing
Refresh again... still... just the same old witty remarks and jokes... "am I on the wrong forum? how come vi-c is so calm and quit?"

So I checked the date on the pc "what is going on? how am I still on the 21st?!"
Of course Einstein, you went to sleep after midnight, now drink that coffee before it gets cold... again.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Hendrixon said:


> Refresh again... still... just the same old witty remarks and jokes... "am I on the wrong forum? how come vi-c is so calm and quit?"


For me, the best time. The calm before the storm. There's several stages yet to go including:
The Launch.
The Post Launch Arguments.
The contentious YouTube review or forum rant that leads to an online rumble with Spitfire's top brass. All good fun.


----------



## mybadmemory

We got some floor tiles! Expert CSI-esque “enhance the image”-opinion on those?


----------



## Beans

Well, Abbey does have the herringbone pattern.

EDIT: I know others do, as well, but at least this doesn't _conflict_ with the other Abbey Road evidence.


----------



## Alex Fraser

mybadmemory said:


> We got some floor tiles! Expert CSI-esque “enhance the image”-opinion on those?


_<Runs CSI scan.>_
They appear to be of a rectangular nature, possibly made of wood. 😉


----------



## stfciu

mybadmemory said:


> We got some floor tiles! Expert CSI-esque “enhance the image”-opinion on those?


Looks like in my old appartment


----------



## CT

That's where Williams spat on the floor in disgust after a bad take during The Phantom Menace.


----------



## jaketanner

Last three backgrounds were of the studio GOBOs and now added DECCA tree...has to be orchestral at this point.


----------



## Paul Jelfs

Maybe we are getting BBC SO recorded phrases in 10/8 9/8, 7/4 , 5/4 , 3/8 etc etc Probably reading in to the numbers thing too much!


----------



## jaketanner

Maida Vale studio also has the herringbone pattern, HOWEVER, the cable hooks along the wall are also present in Abbey Road and not in Maida Vale...so there's that... LOL And the GOBO color scheme seems to fit Abbey Road also.


----------



## mcalis

Not sure if anyone picked up on this yet, but the html of the countdown refers to the image as "albion-logo" so that's what I'm putting my money on.



Code:


<img class="albion-logo" height="4000" src="https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.net/p/images/cms2/1068/countdown2.png" style="padding-bottom:50px;width:100%;height:auto;" width="960">


----------



## Zanshin

mcalis said:


> Not sure if anyone picked up on this yet, but the html of the countdown refers to the image as "albion-logo" so that's what I'm putting my money on.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <img class="albion-logo" height="4000" src="https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.net/p/images/cms2/1068/countdown2.png" style="padding-bottom:50px;width:100%;height:auto;" width="960">



Could be lazy code reuse haha. Nice catch!!


----------



## filipjonathan

mcalis said:


> Not sure if anyone picked up on this yet, but the html of the countdown refers to the image as "albion-logo" so that's what I'm putting my money on.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <img class="albion-logo" height="4000" src="https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.net/p/images/cms2/1068/countdown2.png" style="padding-bottom:50px;width:100%;height:auto;" width="960">


At this point, I'm pretty sure they're putting false clues out there, knowing we are going to pick up on them.


----------



## NoamL

That floor is 100% Abbey Road Studio 1, I have an embarrassing reason for knowing why. When I was trying to set up a template imitating the sound of Brian Tyler's _The Mummy_ I took some screenshots of his orchestra session and tried to calculate the distances between mics and instruments. 

(It didn't work)


----------



## NoamL

Anyway, an "Albion at Abbey Road" (Albion Road?) makes a ton of sense. It would be the easiest/fastest thing to record there since it's not as deep sampled as a full orchestra, while letting them test their new technology/ideas about recording in this new space....


----------



## jaketanner

I would be disappointed at another ensemble type library...don't we have enough of these lately? Barely use my Albion One...definitely won't be getting another Albion any time soon...unless I get actual paying work for TV where speed is key.


----------



## Beans

What *isn't* the market flooded with, at this point?


----------



## Alex Fraser

mcalis said:


> Not sure if anyone picked up on this yet, but the html of the countdown refers to the image as "albion-logo" so that's what I'm putting my money on.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <img class="albion-logo" height="4000" src="https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.net/p/images/cms2/1068/countdown2.png" style="padding-bottom:50px;width:100%;height:auto;" width="960">


Missed that! Though it refers to a CSS style rather than image file name which is much more likely to a be a re-use from earlier code. But still..

Also..we really doing this? 😂


----------



## jaketanner

Beans said:


> What *isn't* the market flooded with, at this point?


True. But to have abbey toad and then make an Albion seems wasteful. Lol.


----------



## Beans

mcalis said:


> Not sure if anyone picked up on this yet, but the html of the countdown refers to the image as "albion-logo" so that's what I'm putting my money on.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <img class="albion-logo" height="4000" src="https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.net/p/images/cms2/1068/countdown2.png" style="padding-bottom:50px;width:100%;height:auto;" width="960">



Okay, so this is potentially Albion TWO (where the counter stops), recorded at Abbey Road Studios. But what purpose?


----------



## mcalis

Alex Fraser said:


> Missed that! Though it refers to a CSS style rather than image file name which is much more likely to a be a re-use from earlier code. But still..
> 
> Also..we really doing this? 😂


Definitely possible, but if it was re-used I would've expected those classes to be in a .css file. Instead, they're hardcoded on the page between <style> tags.


----------



## NoamL

jaketanner said:


> True. But to have abbey toad and then make an Albion seems wasteful. Lol.



Remember the way they did AIR? First an Albion, then the BML series. I think it's smart.


----------



## LamaRose

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Orchestra


----------



## Alex Fraser

mcalis said:


> Definitely possible, but if it was re-used I would've expected those classes to be in a .css file. Instead, they're hardcoded on the page between <style> tags.


I considered a scheme to wayback old Albion pages. But even I have limits. 😂

Abbey Road “Albion” sounds fun, but presumably the usp here is the recording location, so Abbey Road Toolkit or summit. 

Also to note: BBCSO was a joint venture between the Beeb and Spitfire. That Abbey Road are promoting this project themselves too implies a similar thing is happening here. Perhaps a longer term relationship? That would be big news.


----------



## Hendrixon

Beans said:


> What *isn't* the market flooded with, at this point?



Lets see:
* Vaccines for covid-19
* Jobs
* Leaders who care for their ppl
* Ppl who care for other ppl
* Intel cpus that are NOT on 14nm process
* Nvme pcie 4.0 drives that are actually faster then pcie 3.0 drives
* Phone/laptop/car batteries that can last a whole month
* Dogs that don't poop (I want a dog but don't want to... you know what lol)

is it the 22nd already?


----------



## mcalis

Alex Fraser said:


> I considered a scheme to wayback old Albion pages. But even I have limits. 😂
> 
> Abbey Road “Albion” sounds fun, but presumably the usp here is the recording location, so Abbey Road Toolkit or summit.
> 
> Also to note: BBCSO was a joint venture between the Beeb and Spitfire. That Abbey Road are promoting this project themselves too implies a similar thing is happening here. Perhaps a longer term relationship? That would be big news.


Yeah I thought about that too, but honestly, I can wait another day.

Something else I noticed is that someone posted the "FOUR" image one or two pages back, and for them the text was in white. For me, the "FOUR" is still greyed out. This makes me think there's some timezone based javascript thingy going on, which could possibly be spoofed to make the page think it's later than it is. But eh, effort...

It would be quite amusing if this turns out to be an abbey road sample library because this has to be their least hyped-up marketing lately, and if it is abbey road, that's seriously big news. As far as I know (someone correct me if I am wrong) abbey road never allowed sampling to be done before.


----------



## easyrider

mcalis said:


> Yeah I thought about that too, but honestly, I can wait another day.
> 
> Something else I noticed is that someone posted the "FOUR" image one or two pages back, and for them the text was in white. For me, the "FOUR" is still greyed out. This makes me think there's some timezone based javascript thingy going on, which could possibly be spoofed to make the page think it's later than it is. But eh, effort...
> 
> It would be quite amusing if this turns out to be an abbey road sample library because this has to be their least hyped-up marketing lately, and if it is abbey road, that's seriously big news. As far as I know (someone correct me if I am wrong) abbey road never allowed sampling to be done before.



Cinesamples Abbey Road Pianos....?


----------



## jazzbozo

mcalis said:


> Yeah I thought about that too, but honestly, I can wait another day.
> 
> Something else I noticed is that someone posted the "FOUR" image one or two pages back, and for them the text was in white. For me, the "FOUR" is still greyed out. This makes me think there's some timezone based javascript thingy going on, which could possibly be spoofed to make the page think it's later than it is. But eh, effort...
> 
> It would be quite amusing if this turns out to be an abbey road sample library because this has to be their least hyped-up marketing lately, and if it is abbey road, that's seriously big news. As far as I know (someone correct me if I am wrong) abbey road never allowed sampling to be done before.








Audio Products - Abbey Road Studios


We offer the tools and products to produce and perform your own music, using high quality equipment. We sell audio hardware as well as software plugins.




www.abbeyroad.com





Did you mean orchestral sampling? Drums and piano have been done. The Garritan Abbey Road CFX is phenomenal.


----------



## NoamL

mcalis said:


> this has to be their least hyped-up marketing lately, and if it is abbey road, that's seriously big news. As far as I know (someone correct me if I am wrong) abbey road never allowed sampling to be done before.



absolutely @mcalis this would be huge.

Last year I made a list of the top grossing films of 2019 with their recording locations. You see the same 5 stages used over and over by A-list composers with large budgets.

AVENGERS: ENDGAME ............................ Abbey Road
THE LION KING ...................................... SONY
TOY STORY 4 .......................................... Newman
FROZEN II .............................................. Eastwood
CAPTAIN MARVEL ................................... Abbey Road
STAR WARS EPISODE IX ......................... SONY
SPIDER-MAN: FAR FROM HOME .............. SONY
ALADDIN ................................................ AIR
JOKER .................................................... The DiMenna Center, NY
IT CHAPTER 2 ........................................ Eastwood
JUMANJI: THE NEXT LEVEL .................... SONY
US ......................................................... SONY
HOBBS AND SHAW ................................ Abbey Road
JOHN WICK CHAPTER 3 ........................ ???
HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON 3 .......... Abbey Road
THE SECRET LIFE OF PETS 2 ................. Eastwood
DETECTIVE PIKACHU ............................ AIR
ONCE UPON A TIME IN HOLLYWOOD .... n/a
SHAZAM! ............................................... AIR
AQUAMAN ............................................. Eastwood
KNIVES OUT ......................................... Abbey Road
DUMBO ................................................ AIR
MALEFICENT: MISTRESS OF EVIL ......... Abbey Road
GLASS .................................................. ???
GODZILLA: KING OF THE MONSTERS .... AIR
it's probably not just about the spaces, but even more so, the *musicians*. LA and London players are fantastic.

There are only 3 sample libraries I can think of that actually use _these players_ in _these spaces_

Spitfire's big AIR-Lyndhurst collection, recorded with MU players
the CineSamples Orchestra series, recorded at SONY with AFM musicians
LA Modern Percussion (it was recorded at Warner)
Can anyone think of more libraries that belong on that list?

There are plenty of developers who record their samples in the Netherlands, Eastern Europe, in various concert halls, etc yet the big composers aren't running to record there. The top-top composers _don't even use Teldex_, and it doesn't seem they have adopted Synchron Stage as much as its architects could have wished. It's all about those 5 stages and the LA + London musicians.

So yeah, that's a major reason why this isn't *"just another orchestral product"* in my POV.

(Assuming it IS anything orchestral! It could be Abbey Road Marimbas at this point!)

P.S - *KNIVES OUT* is an excellent score!


----------



## jamwerks

It'll be interesting to hear what Abbey Road sounds like with samples. Love VSL, OT & SF, but Sony where CineSamples recordes sounds soooo much better to me.


----------



## Hendrixon

mcalis said:


> As far as I know (someone correct me if I am wrong) abbey road never allowed sampling to be done before.



Waves made impulse responses and modeling for everything Abbey Road, from hardware to rooms.


----------



## dcoscina

If SA release an LSO library I'm gonna lose my shit.... seriously.


----------



## muziksculp

I'm very excited about the upcoming Spitfire Audio Announcement tomorrow, Oct. 22nd.

If it is another comprehensive orchestral library, similar to the BBCSO, but recorded in Abbey Road Studio 1, It would be very interesting to compare the two orchestras, and see how different they sound, and if they have done something different as far as the number of vel-layers for the sampled instruments, RRs, number of Mics it offers compared to the BBCSO Pro version, Size of the Orchestra compared to BBCSO, ..etc. etc.

It could also be more of a Chamber sized orchestra compared to a larger one like the BBCSO. Which would make sense.

We shall know tomorrow.


----------



## Kent

NoamL said:


> absolutely @mcalis this would be huge.
> 
> Last year I made a list of the top grossing films of 2019 with their recording locations. You see the same 5 stages used over and over by A-list composers with large budgets.
> 
> AVENGERS: ENDGAME ............................ Abbey Road
> THE LION KING ...................................... SONY
> TOY STORY 4 .......................................... Newman
> FROZEN II .............................................. Eastwood
> CAPTAIN MARVEL ................................... Abbey Road
> STAR WARS EPISODE IX ......................... SONY
> SPIDER-MAN: FAR FROM HOME .............. SONY
> ALADDIN ................................................ AIR
> JOKER .................................................... The DiMenna Center, NY
> IT CHAPTER 2 ........................................ Eastwood
> JUMANJI: THE NEXT LEVEL .................... SONY
> US ......................................................... SONY
> HOBBS AND SHAW ................................ Abbey Road
> JOHN WICK CHAPTER 3 ........................ ???
> HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON 3 .......... Abbey Road
> THE SECRET LIFE OF PETS 2 ................. Eastwood
> DETECTIVE PIKACHU ............................ AIR
> ONCE UPON A TIME IN HOLLYWOOD .... n/a
> SHAZAM! ............................................... AIR
> AQUAMAN ............................................. Eastwood
> KNIVES OUT ......................................... Abbey Road
> DUMBO ................................................ AIR
> MALEFICENT: MISTRESS OF EVIL ......... Abbey Road
> GLASS .................................................. ???
> GODZILLA: KING OF THE MONSTERS .... AIR
> it's probably not just about the spaces, but even more so, the *musicians*. LA and London players are fantastic.
> 
> There are only 3 sample libraries I can think of that actually use _these players_ in _these spaces_
> 
> Spitfire's big AIR-Lyndhurst collection, recorded with MU players
> the CineSamples Orchestra series, recorded at SONY with AFM musicians
> LA Modern Percussion (it was recorded at Warner)
> Can anyone think of more libraries that belong on that list?
> 
> There are plenty of developers who record their samples in the Netherlands, Eastern Europe, in various concert halls, etc yet the big composers aren't running to record there. The top-top composers _don't even use Teldex_, and it doesn't seem they have adopted Synchron Stage as much as its architects could have wished. It's all about those 5 stages and the LA + London musicians.
> 
> So yeah, that's a major reason why this isn't *"just another orchestral product"* in my POV.
> 
> (Assuming it IS anything orchestral! It could be Abbey Road Marimbas at this point!)
> 
> P.S - *KNIVES OUT* is an excellent score!



Wasn’t HZ02 also at Sony and Fox? Technically?


----------



## Noeticus

Beans said:


> What *isn't* the market flooded with, at this point?



Full dynamics, and full glissandi of various durations.


----------



## daan1412

An Albion at Abbey Road would be cool. I think they could find space in their range for an upgraded ensemble orchestra, now in the Spitfire plugin. Perhaps they could keep Albion One viable by not including any of the hybrid stuff or "epic" percussion in this new thing.



dcoscina said:


> If SA release an LSO library I'm gonna lose my shit.... seriously.


Man, I've been dreaming about an LSO at Abbey Road library basically since the beginning of my adventure with virtual instruments...


----------



## ism

LSO at Abby Road ... kind of a completely obviously brilliant idea when you think about it.


----------



## mybadmemory

LCO at Abbey Road recorded by Simon Rhodes?


----------



## jbuhler

ism said:


> LSO at Abby Road ... kind of a completely obviously brilliant idea when you think about it.


Except it would seem to make SSO obsolete. Who knows, but it does seem like from a business point of view SF would have ported SSO to the SF player already if they are going to drop a new high-end orchestral library.


----------



## Alex Fraser

jbuhler said:


> Except it would seem to make SSO obsolete. Who knows, but it does seem like from a business point of view SF would have ported SSO to the SF player already if they are going to drop a new high-end orchestral library.


They’ve already ported a version of it, UAD version. I agree though. One would expect a product reshuffle. Perhaps the LCO becomes the new “top tier” and the SSO is repackaged somehow down the line.

Look at us, talking about the LSO like it’s already a thing..


----------



## idematoa




----------



## jbuhler

Alex Fraser said:


> They’ve already ported a version of it, UAD version. I agree though. One would expect a product reshuffle. Perhaps the LCO becomes the new “top tier” and the SSO is repackaged somehow down the line.
> 
> Look at us, talking about the LSO like it’s already a thing..


I don't really see how they shuffle it down because it's already pretty close to BBCSO in cost, and below that they have the Studio Orchestra. They can add a top-top tier above it, but that immediately limits the number of folks who might have moved to SSO when they ported it to the SF player with the additional mics. Albion Abbey Road or some kind of ensemble based toolkit (like the Bernard Herrmann) as preparation for a new top tier orchestra in the near future seems more likely from a business standpoint. I mean, assuming we're even on the right track at all.


----------



## dcoscina

The John Powell Zoom online Q&A is happening at the exact same time tomorrow. Well, I have tickets for the Powell thing so I will have to check my phone or split screen for the SFA announcement.. is it just an announcement or a video thingy?


----------



## ism

jbuhler said:


> Except it would seem to make SSO obsolete. Who knows, but it does seem like from a business point of view SF would have ported SSO to the SF player already if they are going to drop a new high-end orchestral library.



Not necessary - though I'm sure this is something market has thought carefully on.

Maybe SSO is due a major price drop to go for the expanding near entry level market. Or maybe LSO at Abbey Rd will be ultra hight end, new standard in deep sampling etc that competes more directly with OT in terms of depth and breadth of sampling leaving SSO as a mid range. Or maybe it's BBCSO-like not-as-pro-as-SSO, only with chamber sized ensembles. Or ultra deep LCO woodwinds. All of which would be cool.

Or maybe we're all getting too excited and its the definitive Abbey Road cowbell ensembles

Guess we'll see. But SF surely has the capital and the reputation to do pretty much whatever it wants, so I don't think its at all unreasonable to dream big here.

In the meantime, I propose that we all keep up the wild speculation.


----------



## styledelk

ism said:


> In the meantime, I propose that we keep up the wild speculation.



Paul, Ringo, and holograms of John and George, with Giles Martin producing.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Beans said:


> What *isn't* the market flooded with, at this point?


I've refrained from speculation so far, but it occurs to me that no one has made a Beatles themed orchestral library at this point. The band certainly used more than the typical rock instrumentation in songs like "A Day in the Life," "Eleanor Rigby," and "Penny Lane."

Spitfire has covered the past before with its Bernard Herrmann library. George Martin was equally illustrious.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Paul Cardon

dcoscina said:


> The John Powell Zoom online Q&A is happening at the exact same time tomorrow. Well, I have tickets for the Powell thing so I will have to check my phone or split screen for the SFA announcement.. is it just an announcement or a video thingy?



Isn't that whole CineMagic John Powell thing for young filmmakers? Website said max age was 25, most of their other events are for younger kids too.


----------



## Mornats

Just remember that the announcement is at 5pm BST and not as soon as the clocks strike midnight on the 22nd. (9am in LA)


----------



## ridgero

Yes, an Abbey Road Orchestra would be cool, but would it be any different? I guess not. Yeah, Spitfire has to move on, Air Lyndhurst isn‘t a selling point anymore. 

As mentioned before, the whole market is saturated. Why spending another $ 500-1500? Covid 19 doesn‘t make it any better.

It feels very similar to the smartphone market right now, we are at a point were no major breakthroughs happen.

Will you buy another expensive library? I don’t. I guess almost every user here has already everything he needs.


----------



## dcoscina

Paul Cardon said:


> Isn't that whole CineMagic John Powell thing for young filmmakers? Website said max age was 25, most of their other events are for younger kids too.


I dunno they were happy to take my money... they had an age limit of 18 or over. And I know the host Tim Burden (I chatted with him today in fact about the time it begins) and he never mentioned anything except he was happy I was attending.


----------



## stfciu

Can we just stop hyping something that we don't know? I understand we expect Spitfire will make a difference with something groundbreaking but latest releases do not confirm that. To be clear, I own several Spitfire libraries and I love it but I am a little bit tired of that "marketing tactic" that we easily dive in.

I swear the next time Spitfire will announce something I will make a thread and forbid no response posts at all


----------



## CT

ridgero said:


> Yes, an Abbey Road Orchestra would be cool, but would it be any different?



For those who own everything under the sun, perhaps it's easy to be jaded about this kind of thing, but there's obviously plenty of opportunity for an Abbey Road orchestral library to be "different."

And given the rate at which many people here complain about existing products and hoard new ones, I doubt very much that almost every user here would say they have what they need. I know that short of the real thing, I never will, so anything new is welcome.


----------



## barteredbride

Alex Fraser said:


> They’ve already ported a version of it, UAD version. I agree though. One would expect a product reshuffle. Perhaps the LCO becomes the new “top tier” and the SSO is repackaged somehow down the line.
> 
> Look at us, talking about the LSO like it’s already a thing..


Basically, if they do the LSO Abbey Road thing, then it makes sense to do the whole of the rest of the Spitfire line too, in Studio 1...

New Abbey Road Chamber Strings, Studio 1 percussion and pianos, Abbey Road Solo Strings, etc.

We've pretty much just nailed the Spitfire roadmap for the next ten years.


----------



## ism

stfciu said:


> Can we just stop hyping something that we don't know? I understand we expect Spitfire will make a difference with something groundbreaking but latest releases do not confirm that. To be clear, I own several Spitfire libraries and I love it but I am a little bit tired of that "marketing tactic" that we easily dive in.
> 
> I swear the next time Spitfire will announce something I will make a thread and forbid no response posts at all



What though - and just let me throw this out for discussion as pure conjecture - if turns out that it’s more fun to collectively speculate wildly than to simply all sit in silently alone respecting the dearth of empirical data upon which to credibly base such conjectures?

You should totally start your thread too though, if you think it would be more fun than this one.


----------



## filipjonathan

styledelk said:


> Paul, Ringo, and holograms of John and George, with Giles Martin producing.


Oh my goodness, just picturing this in my head makes me excited


----------



## jazzbozo

stfciu said:


> Can we just stop hyping something that we don't know? I understand we expect Spitfire will make a difference with something groundbreaking but latest releases do not confirm that. To be clear, I own several Spitfire libraries and I love it but I am a little bit tired of that "marketing tactic" that we easily dive in.
> 
> I swear the next time Spitfire will announce something I will make a thread and forbid no response posts at all



C'mon now, what do you expect us to do instead, compose music?


----------



## jamwerks

It of course has to sound great in the hall, but without new features (release trails, variable attacks, ajustable short lengths, time stretching tremolos, etc.) the market is pretty saturated (except for Woodwinds).


----------



## John R Wilson

What's the likelihood that this is another full orchestra of LSO in Abbey Roads studios? I think its unlikely to be that, even if the picture appear to look like Abbey road studios (I personally think the flooring looks like Maida Vale ).

They released BBCSO not that long ago which they said was just the beginning and was game changing library. Wouldn't releasing another full orchestra just be repeating things and where would that leave the BBCSO as well as the SSO, how would it fit in with their current product line? I can't imagine it would be more deeply sampled this time than what the BBCSO currently is now within the time frames since recording BBCSO, at most I would say it would be something like an Albion 2 recorded in Abbey Roads studio.

It would make more sense if they had gone back to Maida Vale and recorded some additional things for the BBCSO, improving on some of its issues with possibly adding some articulations or an expansion.


----------



## peladio

reutunes said:


> Always fun to see the same ten people discussing an upcoming Spitfire product, and bumping the thread to hundreds of comments with pure speculation alone.



Because this forum is mostly populated with hobbyists and sample hoarders..


----------



## Paul Cardon

jamwerks said:


> It of course has to sound great in the hall, but without new features (release trails, variable attacks, ajustable short lengths, time stretching tremolos, etc.) the market is pretty saturated (except for Woodwinds).


Yeah, really hoping Spitfire is reimagining their programming pipeline for this.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh

Well, since we're running out of time to wildly speculate, I guess this is my last chance to say that I would absolutely love it if they extensively and seriously sampled every section of the LSO in Abbey Road in more of an SSO fashion than an Albion. BUT, to those of you who say the market is oversaturated, there are a few things I've noticed many many libraries lack that Spitfire would do a wonderful job with.

1. Symmetrical sampling for all instruments—this is something that 8Dio has been getting into and I think other developers should take notice. How many times have you looked at a solo strings library to find that the viola and contrabass have half the articulations as the violin and cello, or seen that a brass library might have twenty articulations but only two of them have mutes on? Some of us actually want to write extensively for the viola, or want to utilize mutes for more than swells because we like their tone color, but some people insist that contrabasses are only supposed to double the cello, so why do they need more articulations? I don't think sample companies decided this, I think they're just reacting to the market, but I also think that a lot of people would find value in this if they gave it a shot.

2. Extended techniques. This is sort of related to mentioning mutes above, but there's a remarkable paucity of libraries that take the sampling of these seriously. Some of them are marketed as horror libraries, some just record whole ensembles playing a number of these all at once in a coordinated fashion, but it's very hard to find a library that has sampled, say, slap-tongues or multiphonics (and given you the ability to play specific multiphonics!) on wind instruments or circular bowings—both for ensembles AND solo instruments. These are beautiful sounds that I think people will find great uses for given the opportunity to experiment with them more freely as opposed to those ensemble patches I mentioned above, which are often quite stunning, but usually aimed for a specific purpose and context that can be hard to recontextualize if you can't adjust them on an instrument-by-instrument basis. Also, please label these with what the players are physically doing. Flavor text can be very useful, but it's more useful for me to know that the players are specifically playing behind the bridge or something.

I can understand the cynicism many of you have, but I actually think there's a TON of room for new and exciting samples, so I'm really interested in what Spitfire has coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Alex Fraser

ism said:


> In the meantime, I propose that we all keep up the wild speculation.


Alright, if you insist..

Actually, I'm on your wavelength here, Ism.
Obviously, it's all still guesswork mixed with wide-eyed LSO thirst, but..

*What is is?*
The logical guess is a new Abbey Road orchestra. There's the laser focus on Studio 1 in the promos, a bossy conductor and vague mutterings about "repeating history" from the Spitfire marketing machine.

If we follow the logic, the existing SSO might be key. It's old and originally started as life as the BML. It's already been split into multiple products elsewhere. We know some sort of update is in the works.
Might there be an opportunity for Spitfire to insert a new "god tier" orchestra into the lineup and in the process reposition SSO into the mid end? 

Some sort of Abbey Road Toolkit might be a thing too, but I'm thinking more orchestra based rather than Beatles.

*On market saturation.*
I visited the Spitfire site to add up the available string libraries but lost count when I reached double figures. Clearly as a group, we like strings. Market saturation doesn't look to be a concern and I think there's enough room in the Spitfire product lineup to shuffle things around.

*It's an "announcement".*
It hasn't being billed as a new product or release. Who's to say we'll actually see much tomorrow? If it's Spitfire's new God Tier orchestra, maybe we only get the strings or "strings part 1" with a promise for the rest over the next couple of years.

Cool. That's my brain dump. I'll see you all tomorrow for the release of *Spitfire Abbey Road Mellotrons. 👍*


----------



## dcoscina

I guess a simple Hall IR would be underwhelming eh? Maybe it's some newfangled plug in where you can put any orchestra in the Abbey Road space intelligently? That might make more sense than them having spent $$$$$ on sampling a brand new orchestra...especially right after BBCSO came out in a relatively short amount of time (year before).


----------



## Hendrixon

Its the 22nd at my area now, will probably fall asleep soon.
I hope I won't get up on the 23rd by accident and miss all the fun

Cheers


----------



## GingerMaestro

Does having a library recorded in a big named studio really add that much more to the party ? particularly if you don’t want the samples to be too wet, which has been problematic for many of the Air Studio offerings.

i suggested a while back maybe a BBC Big Band library Might be fun. They don’t really have anything in that genre in their arsenal and there are limited offerings in that area from other developers.

If anyone knows of the John Wilson orchestra, that would be a much better orchestra to record than the LSO. It’s literally the very best front desk players hand picked from across the UK. Also a COOL music or Isobel Griffiths orchestra, would probably be more useful for film/TV composers.


----------



## John R Wilson

dcoscina said:


> I guess a simple Hall IR would be underwhelming eh? Maybe it's some newfangled plug in where you can put any orchestra in the Abbey Road space intelligently? That might make more sense than them having spent $$$$$ on sampling a brand new orchestra...especially right after BBCSO came out in a relatively short amount of time (year before).



That's my thought. Would it make sense for them to spend a lot of $ sampling a brand new orchestra in a new space now so soon after the BBCSO? wouldn't it make more sense for them to have repackaged SSO now including percussion into one package like the BBCSO with some newly recorded articulations and consistency across the whole orchestra.


----------



## Paul Cardon

GingerMaestro said:


> Does having a library recorded in a big named studio really add that much more to the party ? particularly if you don’t want the samples to be too wet, which has been problematic for many of the Air Studio offerings.
> 
> i suggested a while back maybe a BBC Big Band library Might be fun. They don’t really have anything in that genre in their arsenal and there are limited offerings in that area from other developers.
> 
> If anyone knows of the John Wilson orchestra, that would be a much better orchestra to record than the LSO. It’s literally the very best front desk players hand picked from across the UK. Also a COOL music or Isobel Griffiths orchestra, would probably be more useful for film/TV composers.


Well, there's a lot to balance. Professional performing orchestras are generally gonna be hard to get sample content out of without frustrating the hell out of them. Good session players are definitely the better option as they'll probably better put up with the monotony of sampling, and lots of popular session players/groups already have sampling experience these days.

It's not just about getting THE BEST players, rather it's about getting good players that are also good in long sampling sessions.


----------



## ism

GingerMaestro said:


> Does having a library recorded in a big named studio really add that much more to the party ? particularly if you don’t want the samples to be too wet, which has been problematic for many of the Air Studio offerings.



If you're looking for dry samples, then for sure you don't need a big name room, as by definition you don't want the resonances and reverberations of the room, big name or not.


But if you do want samples that capture to resonances and reverberations and embodiment of a room ... then there's no question that some halls have much richer acoustic qualities than others.

But it's also the musicians associated with these big name spaces. The AIR players are apparently the same musicians you can hear on Max Richter records, or Harry Potter soundtracks.


The spaces also come with the engineers, and the equipment and the decades of craft involved in learning how to mic record and balance and eq and noise reduce the recordings in a way that really captures whatever it is about the resonances and embodiment of the spaces.


To be sure, this matters more for a cello or Tuba than for a piccolo, just because the size of a studio like are is closer to the order of the wavelengths of the notes.

My archetypal example is the spitfire solo cello - mix in 45% tree with the close mics and you have an amazing sound of not just the virtuosic performer, but the space and resonance and embodiment ... a quality that no amount of reverb plugins can, in my experience, remotely come close to. The vsl solo cello, or Chris Hein, or Vir Harmonic, all can get very beautiful sounds in their own right. But none can remotely match this quality of resonant spatial embodiment.

If you like working with dry samples, the you're probably not going for quite this embodied aesthetic, and you'd be better off with something like VSL, which will certainly give you more flexibility in mixing. But will never give you this embodied quality of a cello playing in AIR with the sounds reverberating through the hall. There are other aesthetics of course, also capable of hugely beautiful results, personally, having experienced this particular quality of embodiment that can be drawn out of really well engineered wet samples, I just can't see myself every going back.

So yes. I'm going to say that yes, a "big name" room like AIR (and presumably Abbey Road) really can matter, for a certain embodied aesthetic.


----------



## Paul Cardon

The whole pipeline matters. Room, recording, players, direction, performance, programming, and every piece influences the other. If the programming pipeline is expecting performances and recordings and space one way but the actual content is another way, then things break down (Spitfire Studio series lol). If the players aren't great and the direction and performances and consistency is botched, then things break down (Spitfire Studio series lol).

So this is just hopes and dreams, but YES, a new full orchestra sampling venture can definitely be worth it, and not just because it's in a new room! I think the thing we all want more than anything is stuff that sounds good and programs well. Spitfire has been on the front of recording in great spaces with AIR, and Abbey Road would push them even further.

But if their stuff continues to be programmed in the same way it has been for years now (dated), then yes, it's just another typical Spitfire library in a new space (like BBCSO turned out to be, even if lots of it is super useful).

So crossing fingers that they're taking a different approach here and not just jamming new samples into the same programming. With the way they've been experimenting in their smaller releases, it would be real nice if they used a big opportunity like this to bring some of that stuff to a big product.


----------



## ism

I agree that we haven't see Spitfire go deeper in it's sampling technique in a while. 

I still think that SCS/SSS remain among the best in class legato - exceeded technically by probably CSS, maybe Afflatus.

But recent SF innovations have focused on scope and sonority and breadth - in the BBCSO, the studio series etc, there's no pretence that the innovations are deeper legato sampling (Studio strings has only two legato types, obviously not in the same league as SCS). Not to mention Tundra, OACE etc ... scarcely a legato in sight. 

But on the whole, I feel pretty well served by this. Better legato would be nice to have, but the spaces recent SF libraries have open up in terms of the sheer scale of the sonic palette ... it's been quite breathtaking, and on the whole I'd rather have resources focused into the vision all of these libraries than a merely technical improvement to the SCS legato scripting. 


That said, I think I might be ready for the next great technical leap forward in Spitfire legato technology. Afflatus, CSS, Light and Sound, Vir Harmonic, and a few others are showing us there's plenty of room for technical innovation. 

Or just give me Tundra vol 2, and I'll happily shut up about legato scripting.


----------



## Paul Cardon

ism said:


> I agree that we haven't see Spitfire go deeper in it's sampling technique in a while.
> 
> I still think that SCS/SSS remain among the best in class legato - exceeded technically by probably CSS, maybe Afflatus.
> 
> But recent SF innovations have focused on scope and sonority and breadth - in the BBCSO, the studio series etc, there's no pretence that the innovations are deeper legato sampling (Studio strings has only two legato types, obviously not in the same league as SCS). Not to mention Tundra, OACE etc ... scarcely a legato in sight.
> 
> But on the whole, I feel pretty well served by this. Better legato would be nice to have, but the spaces recent SF libraries have open up in terms of the sheer scale of the sonic palette ... it's been quite breathtaking, and on the whole I'd rather have resources focused into the vision all of these libraries than a merely technical improvement to the SCS legato scripting.
> 
> 
> That said, I think I might be ready for the next great technical leap forward in Spitfire legato technology. Afflatus, CSS, Light and Sound, Vir Harmonic, and a few others are showing us there's plenty of room for technical innovation.
> 
> Or just give me Tundra vol 2, and I'll happily shut up about legato scripting.


Oh for sure, space means a lot! I absolutely adore the specific legato you can get out of CSS. It's so beautiful and soaring, the programming retains the push and pull between notes, but god I just can't stand the sound of the recordings, the space it's set in.

Then I love having access to the smaller style of that Spitfire studio orchestra compared to AIR and the divisi is cool, but the consistency is a mess, legatos are nearly unusable in the spotlight (and sometimes in context).

Abbey Road is a damn good scoring stage, so it would still be worth it to many just for the sound, especially those who haven't built out their own library collection as much. A big Abbey Road library, even with traditional Spitfire programming, would likely come out better than AIR stuff, given they record it near as well as film scores are recorded, they get good players, and get good consistency out of them. Then newcomers wanting to get their first full orchestra library have a better option than previously.

But I reckon a lot of us would require better programming/playability for it to feel worth it against the potentially thousands we've already spent on other libraries that we already use. Heck, I still go to CSS all the time and waste even more time trying to get that weird room sounding right because I ADORE the expressive legatos.

Also, as much as I've used SCS legato to fill in gaps in other libraries that can't handle fast passages, I can't stand it for expressive/soaring stuff haha


----------



## Technostica

Maybe a Ringo Starr Bugle library captured at AR!


----------



## stonzthro

Fix the janky legatos in BBC (esp when you add different mic options) first, please.


----------



## jaketanner

Alex Fraser said:


> It hasn't being billed as a new product or release. Who's to say we'll actually see much tomorrow?


Being that Christian has posted in this thread, that would be totally messed up if he just let us all get excited about a new product, when there isn't one. LOL. Personally...it's too much of a coincidence that Powell has some zoom meeting tomorrow at the exact time SF has their announcement.


----------



## Michel Simons

Ummagumma Toolkit, obviously.


----------



## VSriHarsha

Damn! Too many posts people!

Don’t post anything on their thread.
You know what you’re doing?
Well, in the process of guessing the library, you’re giving them a damn lot of ideas, out of one, which will be true for now & the other ideas, well, they gonna remember & they do it, release it, stealing the idea that you got.

I would say don’t even post for once & they’ll learn a lesson not to entice with their marketing. They will know. They’re killing your time, capturing your attention, curiosity out of everything that you might regret. Well, seriously? Chance are......

Don’t you think they check your posts?

On the other hand, it’s like you have never seen a horror movie and here you’re, watching The Exorcist, being excited too much, afraid of what’s gonna happen the next scene that you’re asking the next person about it just to know. But the fact is, you’re watching the movie & no matter what you do, you’ll get to see the end. You like it or not. Now this might make some people hate me, especially Spitfire people & I like that.

I am sorry I shouldn’t say that.
I love that! That’s what I should say.


----------



## CT

As always, Spitfire announcement threads are a great way to measure the mental health of VI-Control members.


----------



## VSriHarsha

Mike T said:


> As always, Spitfire announcement threads are a great way to measure the mental health of VI-Control members.


Lol!


----------



## Jdiggity1

Don't tell @jaketanner that Jeff and Mychael Danna are _also_ doing an online talk tomorrow. I fear his head might explode


----------



## Frederick

Why would Abbey Road Studios also have an anouncement scheduled for exactly the same time, if this is about a Spitfire library release?

To me this smells more like the anouncement of a joint venture, a take-over or a merger. If Paul and Christian would be selling most of their stock and let the company be run by others, then that would certainly be in line with not letting history repeat itself...

...But why do we need to care about that? LSO God Tier would be so much more interesting!


----------



## christianhenson

I think I would not be letting the cat out of the bag to say we’ve NOT sold any of the company. Keeping it private allows us to do the things we do in the way we do. Composer magazine, SA recordings, BBC Discover, LABS are all business practises that would be difficult to do if we had a whole bunch of shareholders to answer to! PT and I have been given great, candid advice in this respect. The simple fact of the matter is it just isn’t as fun having a company that is no longer private.

So Today’s the big day. I can safely say that the film that’s going live here: at 17.00 BST is the best our team have ever made so in advance of its launch would like to congratulate them for their insane hard work. This is a very exciting day.


----------



## Alex Fraser

jaketanner said:


> Being that Christian has posted in this thread, that would be totally messed up if he just let us all get excited about a new product, when there isn't one. LOL. Personally...it's too much of a coincidence that Powell has some zoom meeting tomorrow at the exact time SF has their announcement.


Exciting though, right? At this point earlier in the year I was convinced that the BBC thing would be some sort of lower end BBCSO. I couldn’t tell you what’s coming later. 

The 5pm time on a Thursday is always annoying though. That’s when I’m furiously trying to feed the kids dinner and getting the boy to his martial arts lesson. How inconsiderate of SF.. 😉


----------



## jaketanner

Alex Fraser said:


> Exciting though, right? At this point earlier in the year I was convinced that the BBC thing would be some sort of lower end BBCSO. I couldn’t tell you what’s coming later.
> 
> The 5pm time on a Thursday is always annoying though. That’s when I’m furiously trying to feed the kids dinner and getting the boy to his martial arts lesson. How inconsiderate of SF.. 😉


The announcement is at 9am thankfully where I am, so first thing in the morning is great for me.. LOL


----------



## gedlig

It will be 19:00 here, so also a very convenient time


----------



## Bluemount Score

gedlig said:


> It will be 19:00 here, so also a very convenient time


18:00 here! Hope I will be back from work until then and not forget about it


----------



## mikeh-375

...as a scouser, I hope there's a special discount for my lineage. Know wot I meen laahh.


----------



## Hendrixon

Morning all, so I'm awake and its still the 22nd... that's a good start
I see nothing has changed on vi-c, 21 pages of discussion about nothing, eat that Seinfeld lol

So Christian is awake as well... hmmmm... that to me looks like a clue we'll get some news today
(I know, I shouldn't post anything before getting coffee, sorry)


----------



## redlester

Alex Fraser said:


> The 5pm time on a Thursday is always annoying though. That’s when I’m furiously trying to feed the kids dinner and getting the boy to his martial arts lesson. How inconsiderate of SF.. 😉



Totally agree, 5pm is when most people in the UK who are forced to have “proper jobs” used to be travelling home from work. I’m due to start work in 11 days time for the first time since March, so at least I’ll be able to watch this one as it happens, for once.


christianhenson said:


> I think I would not be letting the cat out of the bag to say we’ve NOT sold any of the company. Keeping it private allows us to do the things we do in the way we do. Composer magazine, SA recordings, BBC Discover, LABS are all business practises that would be difficult to do if we had a whole bunch of shareholders to answer to! PT and I have been given great, candid advice in this respect. The simple fact of the matter is it just isn’t as fun having a company that is no longer private.



Yes but just think, if you got Elon Musk involved, a sample library recorded on the moon? 😉

(Am picturing the trailer video with Christian bouncing around the moon's surface in a spacesuit with his cap on top of the helmet. Where is Zedcars with his Photoshop skills when you need him?!)


----------



## Geoff Grace

I think that 17.00 BST is a pretty good point at which to catch most Americans and Europeans awake. That doesn't mean it's a convenient time for everyone, but then no time will be when you're considering a world wide audience. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Alex Fraser

Geoff Grace said:


> I think that 17.00 BST is a pretty good point at which to catch most Americans and Europeans awake. That doesn't mean it's a convenient time for everyone, but then no time will be when you're considering a world wide audience.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Totally. And to be clear, I'm being tongue in cheek about the reveal time. Rarely do I get to watch any of this stuff live anyway (Spitfire, Apple, Boris Johnson..)

I'll check in on the phone perhaps and settle down with a brew later in the evening to catchup on the shenanigans. I expect the thread to have blasted past 40 pages by then with the early arguments already in full flow. 👍


----------



## Mornats

mikeh-375 said:


> ...as a scouser, I hope there's a special discount for my lineage. Know wot I meen laahh.


Hey, I'm more northern than you (I hail from Northumberland!) So maybe a general northern discount?


----------



## Michael Antrum

Alex Fraser said:


> Totally. And to be clear, I'm being tongue in cheek about the reveal time. Rarely do I get to watch any of this stuff live anyway (Spitfire, Apple, Boris Johnson..)



Be careful what you wish for......


----------



## mikeh-375

Mornats said:


> Hey, I'm more northern than you (I hail from Northumberland!) So maybe a general northern discount?



Nope @Mornats, no Beatles relevance discount up there, Scousers only, sorry lah...., coz we rule...


----------



## Technostica

Mornats said:


> Hey, I'm more northern than you (I hail from Northumberland!) So maybe a general northern discount?


Maybe a three tiered pricing system?


----------



## redlester

mikeh-375 said:


> Nope @Mornats, no Beatles relevance discount up there, Scousers only, sorry lah...., coz we rule...



Depends if you're a red or a blue scouser. Bob Paisley was from the north east...


----------



## redlester

Geoff Grace said:


> I think that 17.00 BST is a pretty good point at which to catch most Americans and Europeans awake. That doesn't mean it's a convenient time for everyone, but then no time will be when you're considering a world wide audience.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



Yes it makes total sense from any logical point of view. Breakfast time in California, lunch time in NYC, early evening in Europe. Just an hour or so later would be better for UK.


----------



## Hendrixon

Technostica said:


> Maybe a three tiered pricing system?



Ok you guys officially lost it.
You're talking about discounts and tier pricing on something you have no idea what it is lol


----------



## mikeh-375

redlester said:


> Depends if you're a red or a blue scouser. Bob Paisley was from the north east...



uh oh...I should have read the small print....


----------



## Alex Fraser

Hendrixon said:


> Ok you guys officially lost it.
> You're talking about discounts and tier pricing on something you have no idea what it is lol


He's referencing the current 3 tier covid restrictions in the north of England. But yes - a niche joke. That's what you get when everyone else is in bed and it's only brits (who should otherwise be working) reading the thread. 😂


----------



## Mornats

Well, whatever it is, if it's something I really like I hope it's suitable for a newborn because that's the only thing I'm spending money on now. So, who's up for Baby's First Orchestra?


----------



## mikeh-375

^^Glabbey Blabbey Babbey Road.


----------



## filipjonathan

I kind of have a feeling we will all be disappointed like we always are.


----------



## wayne_rowley

Will it be a great product...? Probably
Will it sound fantastic...? Almost certainly
Will I want to buy it...? Highly likely

Will I be able to afford it...? Maybe
Will it make me a better musician/composer...? Probably not


----------



## Francis Bourre

The funny thing is this whole thread got me more excited than the official campaign. You deserve a free copy guys.


----------



## SZK-Max

This is a regular festival.
I'm also happy, if sounds were recorded on the Abbey Road. Even if it's a cowbell.


----------



## Mornats

mikeh-375 said:


> ^^Glabbey Blabbey Babbey Road.



Haha love "Babbey Road" :D 

I'm gonna have to start every baby pic showing with "Hi, I'm Paul and I'm really excited to show you..." (Yes my real name is Paul).


----------



## Denkii

Interesting...


----------



## mikeh-375

Mornats said:


> Haha love "Babbey Road" :D
> 
> I'm gonna have to start every baby pic showing with "Hi, I'm Paul and I'm really excited to show you..." (Yes my real name is Paul).



congrats btw...


----------



## barteredbride

Ok...I have worked out who the voice in the trailer is.

It's John Cleese.

To be even more British than having the London Symphony Orchestra recorded by Spitfire at Abbey Road.... they're going to have a Monty Python Choir. 

The Queen will also be on flugalhorn duties.


----------



## FinGael

I think I got it. It must be the new Spitfire Audio Signature Reverb of Rodney the Christmas Dinosaur.

"Take a look at this tail - it is smooth as silk!".


----------



## ka00

bryla said:


> Sooo will this change anything?



In the future, people will ask you what life was like before 5pm BST on Thursday October 22, 2020. And it will be very hard to remember.


----------



## Go To 11

ka00 said:


> In the future, people will ask you what life was like before 5pm BST on Thursday October 22, 2020. And it will be very hard to remember.


Really enjoying that wildly unnecessary throwback to page 1. A simpler time.


----------



## John R Wilson

ka00 said:


> In the future, people will ask you what life was like before 5pm BST on Thursday October 22, 2020. And it will be very hard to remember.



I've just spilt a whole coffee over my laptop and its pretty much screwed so I might just about remember 2pm BST on the 22nd October 2020


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Albion ENO ? 
Albion NOE ?
Albion OEN ? 
Albion EON ?


----------



## nolotrippen

Hendrixon said:


> Ok you guys officially lost it.
> You're talking about discounts and tier pricing on something you have no idea what it is lol


True. They would never do this about "N"


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Officially 2 hours till showtime!


----------



## StefVR

So exciting! I don’t know what it is but i want to buy it ! Ps: hopefully no Albion ...


----------



## redlester

barteredbride said:


> Ok...I have worked out who the voice in the trailer is.
> 
> It's John Cleese.
> 
> To be even more British than having the London Symphony Orchestra recorded by Spitfire at Abbey Road.... they're going to have a Monty Python Choir.
> 
> The Queen will also be on flugalhorn duties.



Assisted by the pantomime Princess Margaret no doubt!


----------



## Michel Simons

filipjonathan said:


> I kind of have a feeling we will all be disappointed like we always are.



I don't have any expectations, so...Hard to get disappointed.

Btw, aren't most people, even in the UK, working from home?


----------



## Delboy

Maybe a cloud subscription change ... hmm I hope not as that's why I cxxd the EastWest for my son as he never used it.


----------



## ridgero

Denkii said:


> Interesting...



<img class="albion-logo" height="4000" src="https://d1t3zg51rvnesz.cloudfront.net/p/images/cms2/1068/countdown2.png"

Another Albion? I'm already out


----------



## barteredbride

With less than 1.5 hours to go, people around the world are gathering...


NASA are on standby...






Crowds in Tokyo are waiting patiently to get a first listen of the flautandos...






People are starting to gather around Buckingham Palace...


----------



## N.Caffrey

New pic


----------



## Jacob Fanto

N.Caffrey said:


> New pic


Spitfire Invisible Orchestra confirmed?


----------



## FinGael

Sleigh Bells Pro - with gazillions of mic options?

Ok. I give up. I think that my stream of bad jokes at VI-C is drying up... Wait...



N.Caffrey said:


> New pic



IT'S THE NEW INVISIBLE STRINGS! (Whole orch coming, but still no one around to change any games).


----------



## N.Caffrey

Jacob Fanto said:


> Spitfire Invisible Orchestra confirmed?



Everything points towards that.


----------



## VHCMusic

Jacob Fanto said:


> Spitfire Invisible Orchestra confirmed?


John Cage would love it :D


----------



## Alex Fraser

Jacob Fanto said:


> Spitfire Invisible Orchestra confirmed?


Recorded at the edge of silence.
🥁


----------



## FinGael

Jacob Fanto said:


> Spitfire Invisible Orchestra confirmed?



You beat me to it


----------



## richmwhitfield

They have actually gone further than the edge of silence!


----------



## StefVR

A new modular spitfire series starting with the empty room for only 499 if you preorder


----------



## FinGael

IT'S THE ROOM TONE LIBRARY!


----------



## al_net77

Selling fornitures?


----------



## FinGael

al_net77 said:


> Selling fornitures?



It's a space with a very high ceiling. I hope they are not dropping the players like Christian did to the poor old piano in his video.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Calling it now John Powell Strings


----------



## Alex Fraser

barteredbride said:


> With less than 1.5 hours to go, people around the world are gathering...
> 
> 
> NASA are on standby...


Fixed:


----------



## Frederick

Considering all the mics I think more BBCSO. Could be wishful thinking though...


----------



## Beans

FinGael said:


> It's a space with a very high ceiling. I hope they are not dropping the players like Christian did to the poor old piano in his video.



If they're seriously injuring players, I'll never buy another SA library again.


----------



## GtrString

Its obviously for the americans, as the time is way past revealing anything for europeans the 22.


----------



## ysnyvz

al_net77 said:


> Selling fornitures?


They're selling tickets for those chairs. You can watch John Willams waving his baton for an imaginary orchestra for only $ 399.


----------



## europa_io

LSO


----------



## styledelk

Albion Noibla, the palandromic orchestra. Everything recorded in reverse. We're over the edge now.


----------



## Noeticus

It better have LOTS of Dynamics.... lots... please!


----------



## europa_io

BBC Concert Orchestra.

Stylistically different to BBCSO (not history repeating itself) with emphasis on more 'jazzy' brass (brass clearing spit sound in trailer), greater affiliation with Abbey Road, mention of future BBC collaborations last year. [Shirley Bassey History Repeating song playing here].


----------



## ism

This is actually turning out to be quite a fun thread.


----------



## FinGael

"What do you call a video meeting which Paul and Christian are attending from different locations?"

"A Splitfire"


----------



## Hendrixon

This thread is at the edge of sanity...


----------



## NoamL

N.Caffrey said:


> New pic



60+ string section


----------



## Alex Fraser

ism said:


> This is actually turning out to be quite a fun thread.


Spitfire Head of Marketing: _"So, any buzz on V.I.Control?"_
Social Media Manager: _"Er....."_



NoamL said:


> 60+ string section


I can smell it, Noam..


----------



## MauroPantin

Hendrixon said:


> This thread is at the edge of sanity...



Albion EON, recorded at the edge of sanity is the new game changing library by Spitfire. It consists of people laughing maniacally all over Abbey Road.


----------



## Spitfire Team

It's time.

Join us on Youtube now for a landmark announcement!
Click here:


----------



## europa_io

John Williams Lso Editorial Stock Photo - Stock Image | Shutterstock


Find the editorial stock photo of John Williams Lso, and more photos in the Shutterstock collection of editorial photography. 1000s of new photos added daily.




www.shutterstock.com


----------



## Technostica

ka00 said:


> In the future, people will ask you what life was like before 5pm BST on Thursday October 22, 2020. And it will be very hard to remember.


So a Spitfire & Skynet collaboration to be launched on all platforms simultaneously, even Sine!
Sky-Fire is the branding which gives you a good idea of how Epic this will be.

Spitfire: Brass so loud that the clouds catch fire.
Daniel James: Can you make it go to 11?


----------



## Greeno

my guess is, cloud service?


----------



## NoamL

15+12 (?) vlns, 13 vlas, 12 celli, N basses


----------



## Greeno

Greeno said:


> my guess is, cloud service?


but will they keep the comments on this time or turn them off when it gets too hot?


----------



## easyrider

No one has liked my comment on YouTube :(


----------



## MaxOctane

easyrider said:


> No one has liked my comment on YouTube :(



I liked it, I just didn't "like" it.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

And here we go!


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Abbey Road Studio One Orchestra!!


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Spitfire Audio — Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations






www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## RSK

Whoever guessed an Abbey Road Albion was basically right.


----------



## Bluemount Score

Is this BBCSO Abbey Road Edition?


----------



## NoamL

There's all kinds of new marketing jargon, but basically, it's an Abbey Road Albion 1* and they've announced an Abbey Road BML/SSO coming in the near future.

That's really exciting.

*strings in one ensemble, winds in 2 ensembles, brass recorded as tpt / horns / lowbr separately, and perc.


----------



## Kent

@NoamL wins


----------



## CT

Not big on ensemble libraries but this is probably an exception, isn't it....


----------



## Damarus

whoa that opening


----------



## Fry777

NoamL said:


> There's all kinds of new marketing jargon, but basically, it's an Abbey Road Albion 1 and they've announced an Abbey Road BML/SSO coming in the near future.
> 
> That's really exciting.



Paul talking about a "new modular orchestra, the most detailed we ever created"


----------



## Mikro93

europa_io said:


> greater affiliation with Abbey Road


Noice


----------



## ism

Not disappointed at all.


----------



## jsnleo

Well so it’s basically just a whole new Albion / Metropolis Ark series?


----------



## Pablocrespo

so, about that of repeating themselves?


----------



## Manaberry

Nice, finally an update of SSO... Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Damarus said:


> whoa that opening



Holy #$%&


----------



## muddyblue

..and now ?


----------



## ennbr

Same old thing just a different room well see


----------



## Sean

Not a huge fan of this, I don't really enjoy working with Ensemble libraries.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Abbey Road. Orchestral ensemble library. Other modular/focused libraries to add on over time. $349 intro price/$449 regular price.


----------



## Igorianych

hmmmm...
what about LEGATO?


----------



## Redsa

Interesting...


----------



## Damarus

It might be listening to this for the first time, but I think this is some of the best sounding brass Spitfire has ever done??


----------



## Sebanimation

Sadly not for me... Demos sound the same as in Albion, nothing really new. Also, I don't like the ensemble patches. low and high brass? This takes away so much freedom.


----------



## Noeticus

So... when will the non-ensemble TWO be released?


----------



## RSK

I was planning to get SSO, and this announcement doesn't change that. I don't need another Albion.


----------



## Andrew0568

NoamL said:


> Anyway, an "Albion at Abbey Road" (Albion Road?) makes a ton of sense. It would be the easiest/fastest thing to record there since it's not as deep sampled as a full orchestra, while letting them test their new technology/ideas about recording in this new space....



You called it!


----------



## jaketanner

Thank good I can keep my money in my wallet for other libraries. I absolutely hate ensemble libraries. But that’s me. Lol. Oh well. Back to sleep. Lol


----------



## Mornats

Sebanimation said:


> Sadly not for me... Demos sound the same as in Albion, nothing really new not specially nice. Also, I don't like the ensemble patches. low and high brass? This takes away so much freedom.


There'll be more in the series it seems. I wonder if that would include a version with individual sections?


----------



## dcoscina

ism said:


> Not disappointed at all.


me neither. Sounds fabulous


----------



## John R Wilson

Sebanimation said:


> Sadly not for me... Demos sound the same as in Albion, nothing really new not specially nice. Also, I don't like the ensemble patches. low and high brass? This takes away so much freedom.



Not for me as well, great that its at Abbey Roads studios but just feels like its a repeat of what's been done. I don't particularly like the direction they are taking, much rather improvement's to previous libraries, like a repackage and overall improvements for SSO and BBCSO. I'm also not quite sure were it leaves the BBCSO.


----------



## ism

Sounds very different to Albion One to my ear.


----------



## Kevperry777

Interesting....like a Big Bang Orchestra done in Abbey Road. I like it...sounds good...wow all the mic options at that price. ....but whoa, no legatos. Ouch.


----------



## Damarus

ism said:


> Sounds very different to Albion One to my ear.



Yeah exactly I cant think of any Albion that has good, clear sounding brass


----------



## axb312

This part is interesting, from the walkthrough description:

" Pre-order Orchestral Foundations today to claim one of the first Film Scoring Selections libraries for free when available, coming 2021. "

Horns still missing a dynamic layer though.


----------



## Brasart

I don't think I'm in need of a new ensemble library, but it sounds insanely good


----------



## drews

"So this is a massive creative partnership, so much so we're developing a number of new ranges". 

What a way to say they're going to segment this as much as possible to get the most money


----------



## filipjonathan

But no legato....why????


----------



## Ran Zhou

Paul is no more excited today, just the library is exciting, why so?


----------



## Drundfunk

I don't know if its a sustainable business model doing the same thing over and over again just in different rooms. Not a fan of ensemble patches. If this was every section I could see myself buying it because I like the room, but where is the innovation? Also not a fan of the Spitfire player so this is an easy pass


----------



## axb312

Perc sounds pretty good too.


----------



## Virtuoso

It's nice to see that they've shrugged off all the criticism of the player (endless scrolling, waste of space, MASSIVE KNOB etc) and stayed true to their vision by keeping it just the same.

I hope it still has the seemingly random authorization resets too. When you're writing a tension cue to a tight deadline, nothing keeps inspiration up as much as wondering whether your library investments will even work!


----------



## MonsieurBasile

axb312 said:


> This part is interesting, from the walkthrough description:
> 
> " Pre-order Orchestral Foundations today to claim one of the first Film Scoring Selections libraries for free when available, coming 2021. "
> 
> Horns still missing a dynamic layer though.



That caught my attention, too but it seems that it's only a $49 value (the second one) if I'm reading that right. Which makes it seem like they're going to strip it down even more for round two, rather then going more detailed.


----------



## Sean

drews said:


> "So this is a massive creative partnership, so much so we're developing a number of new ranges".
> 
> What a way to say they're going to segment this as much as possible to get the most money


That was exactly my thought


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev

Igorianych said:


> hmmmm...
> what about LEGATO?





filipjonathan said:


> But no legato....why????



A modern composer doesn't need legatos. Legato is for the weak.

Really?


----------



## Alex Fraser

I think peeps need to read the entire product page. It’s not about the new library so much. It’s about what’s coming. Almost a reboot with implications for the entire range.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Guess they thought they needed to react to Big Bang Orchestra.

Which also makes it a bit what Albion should have been from the beginning.


----------



## ism

zimm83 said:


> Not for me.....same thing....different hall......repeat...



Yea, like all that fuss about astonaughts in the 60s. Just a couple of guys going for a walk. Same old thing. Just on a different planet is all.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Albion in abbey roads - sounds good


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

filipjonathan said:


> But no legato....why????


Because... foundations..? Not meant to be comprehensive. 

But yea, I guess for the price at least a few sections could have legato.

But the sound is just fantastic!! And it's certainly gonna be insanely useful for fast orchestral writing with an immediate Hollywood sound.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Learn more about Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations— https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/abbey-road-one-orchestral-foundations/ 

Pre-order Orchestral Foundations today to claim one of the first Film Scoring Selections libraries for free when available, coming 2021. 

Spitfire Audio are proud to announce a new partnership with Abbey Road Studios. In our first collaboration, we recorded a complete 90–piece symphonic orchestra the same way your favourite composer would: unmistakable acoustics, exceptional players and priceless microphones. Strings, brass and woodwinds are grouped into ensembles for instant playability, completed by a full cinematic percussion section, and all housed in our award-winning standalone plug-in.


----------



## thomasjdev

I would imagine the selections libraries will require ownership of Foundations as well? So they could add a Legato selection for an additional $49 - Or for those who preorder could pickup the legato addon for free


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Spitfire do some amazing stuff, and the access they get to spaces & players is great. But there's very little innovation for a company so forward-thinking in other aspects.
I look at companies like musical sampling, infinite brass/winds, performance samples etc and there's lots of focus on playability, innovation, doing things differently. 
Spitfire seem so set on their (fairly long in the tooth) keyswitch-driven approach that I feel they're missing out on a huge opportunity to drive the whole industry forward. Maybe they will surprise us!


----------



## Technostica

ism said:


> Yea, like all that fuss about astonaughts in the 60s. Just a couple of guys going for a walk. Some old same thing. Just on a different planet is all.


Yeah, Planet Hollywood.


----------



## axb312

Spitfire Team said:


> Learn more about Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations— https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/abbey-road-one-orchestral-foundations/
> 
> Pre-order Orchestral Foundations today to claim one of the first Film Scoring Selections libraries for free when available, coming 2021.
> 
> Spitfire Audio are proud to announce a new partnership with Abbey Road Studios. In our first collaboration, we recorded a complete 90–piece symphonic orchestra the same way your favourite composer would: unmistakable acoustics, exceptional players and priceless microphones. Strings, brass and woodwinds are grouped into ensembles for instant playability, completed by a full cinematic percussion section, and all housed in our award-winning standalone plug-in.




Could you please clarify what exactly is on offer to those who pre-order ie. what is coming up in 2021 in this range?


----------



## ism

Spitfire Team said:


> Learn more about Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations— https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/abbey-road-one-orchestral-foundations/
> 
> Pre-order Orchestral Foundations today to claim one of the first Film Scoring Selections libraries for free when available, coming 2021.
> 
> Spitfire Audio are proud to announce a new partnership with Abbey Road Studios. In our first collaboration, we recorded a complete 90–piece symphonic orchestra the same way your favourite composer would: unmistakable acoustics, exceptional players and priceless microphones. Strings, brass and woodwinds are grouped into ensembles for instant playability, completed by a full cinematic percussion section, and all housed in our award-winning standalone plug-in.



Please tell me there’s going to be an all flautando expansion ...


----------



## paulmatthew

Mornats said:


> There'll be more in the series it seems. I wonder if that would include a version with individual sections?


If it was known right now that would be great. I have no need for another Spitfire Audio ensemble library.


----------



## Allen Constantine

Spitfire Team said:


> Learn more about Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations— https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/abbey-road-one-orchestral-foundations/
> 
> Pre-order Orchestral Foundations today to claim one of the first Film Scoring Selections libraries for free when available, coming 2021.
> 
> Spitfire Audio are proud to announce a new partnership with Abbey Road Studios. In our first collaboration, we recorded a complete 90–piece symphonic orchestra the same way your favourite composer would: unmistakable acoustics, exceptional players and priceless microphones. Strings, brass and woodwinds are grouped into ensembles for instant playability, completed by a full cinematic percussion section, and all housed in our award-winning standalone plug-in.




Missing Legato, lol!


----------



## filipjonathan

DarkestShadow said:


> Because... foundations..? Not meant to be comprehensive.
> 
> But yea, I guess for the price at least a few sections could have legato.
> 
> But the sound is just fantastic!! And it's certainly gonna be insanely useful for fast orchestral writing with an immediate Hollywood sound.


At least the strings. But as someone has said, they might add legato in the future packs.


----------



## drews

AllenConstantine said:


> Missing Legato, lol!



Pre-Order now and we will give you for FREE! what we should have uncluded from the start in a $350-450 library because we are so nice


----------



## John R Wilson

Not for me.


Richard Wilkinson said:


> Spitfire do some amazing stuff, and the access they get to spaces & players is great. But there's very little innovation for a company so forward-thinking in other aspects.
> I look at companies like musical sampling, infinite brass/winds, performance samples etc and there's lots of focus on playability, innovation, doing things differently.
> Spitfire seem so set on their (fairly long in the tooth) keyswitch-driven approach that I feel they're missing out on a huge opportunity to drive the whole industry forward. Maybe they will surprise us!



Exactly my thoughts!! Spitfire certainly do some amazing things but i'm just not sure I like the direction they have taken with this, unless their is some real cool innovations that they end up doing with it. We shall see. However, I will say that this has made my decision on getting Aaron Venture Infinite series and performance samples Con Moto/Vista very easy!!


----------



## thomasjdev

thomasjdev said:


> I would imagine the selections libraries will require ownership of Foundations as well?



From their FAQ on the selections



> They will work seamlessly alongside Orchestral Foundations as well *as on their own*. Priced at £49 $49 49€ you can pick and choose from these Selections to build your own palette of Abbey Road One instruments.


----------



## Sean

Spitfire is following the game industry and making you buy DLC for what should be base content


----------



## drews

Also i rolled my eyes during the trailer video when he called spitfire a British institution on the same level as abbey roads


----------



## CT

Man this does sound fantastic. Think this will be the only ensemble library aside from Tundra to pull me in.


----------



## nolotrippen

I guess it's OK. But overall, meh.


----------



## Damarus

Anyone actually listen to the instruments in the walkthrough, or just look at the articulation list and come to Vi-control?


----------



## AdamKmusic

“ Pre-order Abbey Road One and claim a second title in this series for free when available in early 2021 – worth £49 $49 49€.”

Interesting so the extra library’s will be £49


----------



## Jacob Fanto

From the site:
"Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations is the first in a series of _Film Scoring Selections_ recorded in Studio One. Pre-order Abbey Road One and claim a second title in this series for free when available in early 2021 – worth £49 $49 49€."

So it's a series. Paul mentioned that they are working on a full modular orchestral library at Studio One, more detailed than anything they've done before.
This, whenever it's released, is going to likely be the SSO equivalent of Abbey Road, the next tier up from the Orchestral Foundations library that was just revealed (with individual sections, legatos, etc.)

The $49 library coming in early 2021 that they mention must be the library they teased at the end of the trailer video: a small chamber orchestra (maybe strings only?) recorded in Studio Two.

Just an idea.


----------



## yiph2

I seriously hope the new modular orchestra will have a crossgrade price from SSO


----------



## dylanmixer

Us: Please fix or update your existing libraries.

Spitfire: You don't make history by repeating it.

Us: Spitfire, no

Spitfire: The game has been changed


----------



## axb312

So apparently the selections are ready made combinations and will have legato in some cases...very strange way of doing things imo. Good luck I guess.


----------



## jbuhler

ism said:


> Please tell me there’s going to be an all flautando expansion ...


That will be in Abbey Road Tundra. I'm actually more interested in the idea of Abbey Road Chamber Strings. I wonder what the folks at Air Studio think of this....


----------



## christianhenson

drews said:


> Also i rolled my eyes during the trailer video when he called spitfire a British institution on the same level as abbey roads



Well

1. We're British

2. We're an organization founded for a religious, educational, professional, or social purpose. (well maybe not the first one, but 4 out of 5 isn't bad?


----------



## Paul Cardon

Seems like separate of this, there's a fully sampled orchestra on the way. Leaving it to a very brief mention in the video and a tiny blurb at the bottom of the Foundations page is a bit subtle.


----------



## Ruffian Price

Oh hey, that wasn't in the description, I thought they were both from Rhodes.

The sound is indeed nuts but yeah, I don't need _another_ ensemble library. Might be the one to get for StaffPad, though.


----------



## jsnleo

I have BBCSO Pro and I’m about to get SCS and SSS. I thought they were gonna release Abbey Road SO but it’s just another Albion. Not saying it’s bad but it’s less useful and versatile to me. It’s kinda a waste of a great room. I think they will do Abbey Road SCS or SSS or maybe a full SO library in the future.


----------



## jaketanner

Paul Cardon said:


> Seems like separate of this, there's a fully sampled orchestra on the way. Leaving it to a very brief mention in the video and a tiny blurb at the bottom of the Foundations page is a bit subtle.


Which is years in the making I'm sure...not any time soon.


----------



## CT

christianhenson said:


> well maybe not the first one



I think some people have made a quasi-religion out of being cynical about you guys though, so there might be an argument for that too.


----------



## drews

christianhenson said:


> Well
> 
> 1. We're British
> 
> 2. We're an organization founded for a religious, educational, professional, or social purpose. (well maybe not the first one, but 4 out of 5 isn't bad?


"Two pillars, two British institutions coming together"


----------



## mybadmemory

Sounds amazing! I just wish they prioritized instruments and articulations before all of those mic positions.


----------



## Damarus

jsnleo said:


> I have BBCSO Pro and I’m about to get SCS and SSS. I thought they were gonna release Abbey Road SO but it’s just another Albion. Not saying it’s bad but it’s less useful and versatile to me. It’s kinda a waste of a great room. I think they will do Abbey Road SCS or SSS or maybe a full SO library in the future.



I'm so confused that everyone keeps mentioning this is another Albion. Sounds nothing like an Albion library.. I was actually so surprised to hear how detailed the sound is in comparison to, say an Albion 1


----------



## jaketanner

Damarus said:


> I'm so confused that everyone keeps mentioning this is another Albion. Sounds nothing like an Albion library.. I was actually so surprised to hear how detailed the sound is in comparison to, say an Albion 1


It's ensembles like all the Albion's. Not comparing sound...


----------



## Paul Cardon

Ruffian Price said:


> Oh hey, that wasn't in the description, I thought they were both from Rhodes.
> 
> The sound is indeed nuts but yeah, I don't need _another_ ensemble library. Might be the one to get for StaffPad, though.



Text that hasn't been updated yet, looks like the same description as in BBCSO. Reckon that'll get updated out by release.


----------



## Andrew0568

I'm excited to hear what Andy Blaney will be able to do with this library


----------



## MauroPantin

Sounds really good. Not for me though, at least for now. Not a fan of ensemble pre-orchestrated stuff.

I imagine a full orchestra with individual instruments is coming at some point. If so, I'll consider it in the future.


----------



## yiph2

jsnleo said:


> I have BBCSO Pro and I’m about to get SCS and SSS. I thought they were gonna release Abbey Road SO but it’s just another Albion. Not saying it’s bad but it’s less useful and versatile to me. It’s kinda a waste of a great room. I think they will do Abbey Road SCS or SSS or maybe a full SO library in the future.


Paul mentioned at the end that there will be a detailed SSO like orchestra


----------



## axb312

yiph2 said:


> Paul mentioned at the end that there will be a detailed SSO like orchestra



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Damarus

jaketanner said:


> It's ensembles like all the Albion's. Not comparing sound...



So we disregard sound, gotcha


----------



## RSK

yiph2 said:


> Paul mentioned at the end that there will be a detailed SSO like orchestra


That, I would consider.


----------



## thomasjdev

Watching the walkthrough - Around 30:15 the audio went out... Or Paul was showing silent percussion... Just me?


----------



## davidson

davidson said:


> I'm 5.4% certain that the background image is the interior wall at abbey road.





davidson said:


> I'm now at 28.3%.



Now I'm almost 100% certain.


----------



## Go To 11

Excited for the future collabs with sections split out a la the Symphonic Range! Makes sense to start with the ensembles and take it from there.


----------



## Peter Satera

thomasjdev said:


> Watching the walkthrough - Around 30:15 the audio went out... Or Paul was showing silent percussion... Just me?



Yeah, I have just hit that part in the video, All audio gone, then comes in at 31:05 again, to say thanks very much.


----------



## Marsen

Well..


----------



## ism

Damarus said:


> So we disregard sound, gotcha


Yes, except for the sound, the room, the mics, the musicians and probably some stuff like the dynamic layers... exactly the same as every other library.


----------



## BradHoyt

On the product page, we got a rare window into their future plans:

"The future of this partnership will take sampling to new heights, and bring you an amazing range of new products. Indeed, we have already embarked on undoubtedly our most ambitious project to date – a professional modular orchestra unlike any sample library ever created before – more detail, clarity and expression, all captured inside Studio One. We are also delving into the spiritual home of pop and rock music – Abbey Road Studio Two."


----------



## Virtuoso

thomasjdev said:


> Watching the walkthrough - Around 30:15 the audio went out... Or Paul was showing silent percussion... Just me?


"Recorded beyond the edge of silence"


----------



## Stringtree

Sounds great. Had I not collected what I have, it would be a really easy decision. A snappy, reactive Albion-type thing. Awesome sampling philosophy combined with limited articulations. 

The low sordino is pretty.

Volume swells and vib-non vib string patches sound nice. Overall, the space sounds elastic, without imparting a lot onto the sound.

Kinda I want it. All those mic positions. I like the room better than Air Studio 1. 

Okay, I want this.


----------



## mcalis

I'm actually really looking forward to this new series. Granted, I skipped BBCSO and I can imagine that people who invested in BBCSO feel a bit abandoned. On the other hand: this is f*cking Abbey Roads, their engineers, their gear. In terms of legendary recording studios, this is the ceiling. The only studios in the same ballpark are Sony MGM and Todd AO, and the later is of course long gone.

I've certainly been critical of some of SA's products in the past, but this time I find myself very much on the other side of the fence. Granted, I'm much more interested in the modular libraries, but it's still exciting to get a glimpse of the sound we can expect from the walkthrough. 

I for one am looking forward to this new series and the modular approach, which sounds like a return to BML which I've always considered to be their best products.


----------



## Mornats

As to the question about legato patches...


----------



## filipjonathan

Now that this is out, is it possible to layer patches in the Spitfire player? And also, can you purge samples?


----------



## jamwerks

Must say the room sounds fantastic. I'd say a shorter reverb time than Sony, and maybe even Teldex. But still "airy" and full.

This ONE  not for me, but can't wait for the dedicated sectional libraries.

If it seems too expensive, there will probably be a light version down the line.


----------



## playz123

christianhenson said:


> Well
> 
> 1. We're British
> 
> 2. We're an organization founded for a religious, educational, professional, or social purpose. (well maybe not the first one, but 4 out of 5 isn't bad?


Certainly no question here in our minds that Spitfire fits the definition of the word. This is a company that has been leading the way, for many many years now, with ground breaking libraries used world wide....just as Abbey Road has excelled as a recording studio known world wide. Even the folks at Abbey Road use Spitfire products, so that says much, to me anyway. Surprised this collaboration between these two wonderful British "Institutions" didn't happen years ago. Oh...and yes, I'm pre-ordering.


----------



## jazzbozo

This is a great intro library, and it makes sense to start with ensembles, because you can get instant results without worrying about pairings, volume mixes of individual instruments of the woodwinds, etc. For me, it would have been a better option than Albion One when I bought that a few years ago. It will also have use for some as a laptop sketching tool.

Like others, however, I will wait for the full modular orchestra, as the sound of the players and the room is fantastic.


----------



## Peter Satera

Mornats said:


> As to the question about legato patches...



Nice Find. By the sounds of it, it could be layered instruments both playing legato? Sorta what you get in the Symphobia series e.g Horns/Bones Legato.


----------



## Michael Antrum

I really hate to be that guy, but yet again the promised SSO update is still not here. In fact I feel rather let down by this announcement. 

I know we aren't going to get confirmation of this one way or the other, but I'm getting the strong impression that the SSO update is now not going to happen at all - what with the announcement of a new 'comprehensive orchestra'.

I'm not angry, but I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Scamper

It does sound pretty good, but we've other libraries that do that too. What I mostly like is the deep dynamic range for most instruments and smooth transitions. Like that, it's pretty much a better Albion ONE except for the missing legatos, so it makes sense, that the price of ONE dropped considerably now.
Not that I need it, but it's a better option for people getting started. 
(Especially for the woodwinds, I prefer the balance towards the flutes and not the reeds like in Albion ONE)

It seems to me, like it would rival BBCSO Core a bit though at the same price.

All in all, I prefer this route for Spitfire instead of getting 20 more textural or niche libraries. Hopefully, in the end this will be a properly done modular symphonic orchestra with consistency throughout the whole range, wide dynamic range, tight controls, a comprehensive set of articulations and maybe better and more dynamic legatos and playing techniques like shorts.

It's too bad, that the SSO wasn't improved, but some shortcomings can probably not be ironed out without new recordings. I hope these opportunities will be used well...


----------



## mojamusic

Finally! NOW I'll have no excuses to score the next big film! Um anybody have a next big film that I can borrow?


----------



## jaketanner

ism said:


> Yes, except for the sound, the room, the mics, the musicians and probably some stuff like the dynamic layers... exactly the same as every other library.


and STILL no legato... At least Albion One had legato patches.


----------



## jaketanner

Peter Satera said:


> Nice Find. By the sounds of it, it could be layered instruments both playing legato? Sorta what you get in the Symphobia series e.g Horns/Bones Legato.


This seems to ONLY pertain to the up and coming smaller recordings, not the currently released product right?


----------



## Mornats

I'd love a cut down version that just had the Simon Rhodes mix in it. I'd trust his mix over anything I could do with all those mics any day.


----------



## Mornats

jaketanner said:


> This seems to ONLY pertain to the up and coming smaller recordings, not the currently released product right?


My interpretation of it is yes, just the up and coming smaller recordings.


----------



## rbdone

I don't need an ensemble library right now, but I Love the sound of this from the walkthrough video!

And if this sound is what we can expect from the Abbey Road partnership, I'm excited to see what Spitfire comes out with over the next couple years!


----------



## Allen Constantine

drews said:


> Pre-Order now and we will give you for FREE! what we should have uncluded from the start in a $350-450 library because we are so nice



LOL!


----------



## jaketanner

mcalis said:


> On the other hand: this is f*cking Abbey Roads, their engineers, their gear. In terms of legendary recording studios, this is the ceiling. The only studios in the same ballpark are Sony MGM and Todd AO, and the later is of course long gone.


However in context of a demo or mockup, no one is ever going to pin point where a library was recorded, let alone really care...I mean it's great for sure, but the fact that it's Abbey Road should not make you think that it will enhance your workflow or creativity or get you gigs based off the room.


----------



## Andrajas

Sorry for being this person, but will really the room matter in the final product? Only us composers thinks of this. With so many good products out there, is it really nesserary with a new orchestral product in this room, probably sounding a lot like the other spitfire ones?


----------



## StefVR

Will skip this too and see how its developing. No legato is a no go for me.


----------



## Garlu

OMG... Can't wait for the detailed Brass library at Abbey!!
Also, the vibrato cc on strings section seem to sound good! (not so much on solo/smaller contexts). 
Good move, Spitfire!


----------



## Allen Constantine

christianhenson said:


> Well
> 
> 1. We're British
> 
> 2. We're an organization founded for a religious, educational, professional, or social purpose. (well maybe not the first one, but 4 out of 5 isn't bad?



Seriously @christianhenson? Aren't you sick of releasing the same samples over and over again? And I'm not referring at this particular new one, although I doubt that all the samples were recorded at Abbey!


Instead, you know what you should do? Focus on bringing new updates for previous libraries! What happened to the BBCSO?
Have the missing dynamic layers switched to Abbey now?

Geez! I can't believe people are still buying your marketing scam!


----------



## Garlu

Mornats said:


> I'd love a cut down version that just had the Simon Rhodes mix in it. I'd trust his mix over anything I could do with all those mics any day.


I remember on a project, after mixing it, coming back to listen to his rough live mix and it was amazingly balanced! It was great! He is such a great engineer and musician!


----------



## TravB

I'm confused by the statement " Abbey Road One is our most expressive library to date, with 69 articulations." Most expressive? Did I miss something? I thought the articulations looked rather minimal.


----------



## lgmcben

Full price is $449. Why not include legato in this package?


----------



## jaketanner

Andrajas said:


> Sorry for being this person, but will really the room matter in the final product? Only us composers thinks of this. With so many good products out there, is it really nesserary with a new orchestral product in this room, probably sounding a lot like the other spitfire ones?


I just finished saying this very thing.. LOL


----------



## Begfred

TravB said:


> I'm confused by the statement " Abbey Road One is our most expressive library to date, with 69 articulations." Most expressive? Did I miss something? I thought the articulations looked rather minimal.


Dynamic Layers...


----------



## jaketanner

lgmcben said:


> Full price is $449. Why not include legato in this package?


because they probably want to sell you the legato separately.


----------



## Paul Cardon

Andrajas said:


> Sorry for being this person, but will really the room matter in the final product? Only us composers thinks of this. With so many good products out there, is it really nesserary with a new orchestral product in this room, probably sounding a lot like the other spitfire ones?


Depends on the project, depends on the creatives involved. I've worked on multiple projects where a director was really adamant about reaching a specific style of sound, and I've been able to pinpoint it down to the room itself before. Have even had a director tell me "the space doesn't feel right", I send him a few mix demos shuffling around some IRs and balancing, and had one picked for me to his taste. (We were going for a classic smaller NY scoring stage sound)

And I think there's a lot of subtle stuff viewers will pick up. Obviously a very tight dry close sound can be hokey or intense or toony or poppy, while a large lush hall can feel properly classical and orchestral and historic, but a proper scoring stage can feel punchy and controlled and energetic while also feeling big, taking nicely to added reverb.

It's all part of the millions of subtle things we've conditioned viewers into accepting as the language of media, like the way color grading can change the feeling of a shot, or the filmic-vs-soap opera effect of different framerates (24 vs. 30) and shutter speeds.


----------



## JonS

christianhenson said:


> Well
> 
> 1. We're British
> 
> 2. We're an organization founded for a religious, educational, professional, or social purpose. (well maybe not the first one, but 4 out of 5 isn't bad?


Will absolutely purchase Abbey Road One!!! Sounds spectacular, Christian!! Well done again 👍🎈 Here’s to another winner library 🍾


----------



## Stringtree

The more I listen to rooms, with a critical ear-mind evaluation, I think the room in which something makes waves matters to a layperson. No words to articulate the differences, but a brain that has stored a catalog of comparisons through hearing and experiencing.

It might be that the average person with no training or running comparison could hear "good" when it pops up. Just so happens that there are ten versions of "good" that work with each other, or stand alone in this release. 

I'm very excited.


----------



## South Thames

"The future of this partnership will take sampling to new heights, and bring you an amazing range of new products."

Isn't that more or less what they said with BBC SO, which basically meant releasing cut down versions of the product after everyone had splurged for the whole thing, whereas here they've started with the cutdown version and will presumably work up... If this relationship spawns further products which involve significant additional sample recordings I'll be surprised.

Anyway, I'm a longtime Spitfire user who has gladly handed over scads of cash to them over the years. To me it sounds good in the way that Spitfire product demos usually do (quality of the recordings and room), and bad in most of the same ways also (clunky woodwind and brass attacks etc). So I'm kind of agreeing with the sentiment that doing the same thing in different rooms or with different groups is not enough to get me excited at this point.


----------



## SupremeFist

Sounds very nice for non-lyrical lines but it's 2020 and this is a non-cheap orchestral library that doesn't have legatopodes*, so easy pass.

*I think you'll find this is the correct plural of "legato"


----------



## mcalis

jaketanner said:


> However in context of a demo or mockup, no one is ever going to pin point where a library was recorded, let alone really care...I mean it's great for sure, but the fact that it's Abbey Road should not make you think that it will enhance your workflow or creativity or get you gigs based off the room.


I think you're about half right. I'll grant you that most people wouldn't be able to tell where it was recorded, but that's not really the point. The point is that Abbey Road has fantastic acoustics, so while no one might be able to tell in a final mix that such and such a part was from a sampling session at Abbey Road, it will certainly matter in the final mix. If it didn't matter, why isn't everyone still on Garritan or Miroslav orchestra? 

Will it make me more creative/productive? No, I don't expect it to, though their film selections might since they sound like the approach that Performance Samples takes, and I've definitely been creatively inspired by PS's products when I played with them.

As for gigs, that's not a game I'm in. I'm a hobbyist and not looking for gigs, just making music for the fun of it.

Bottomline: I get what you're saying and can meet you halfway, but just like how it would be unreasonable to buy this just based off of the room, it's equally unreasonable to say that the room doesn't matter. Obviously it does: there's a reason that many people still love particular Cinebrass patches, or that people try to get rid of the darkness in CSS, and that reason is the room those samples were recorded in.


----------



## youngpokie

I can't wait to try out the divisi!


----------



## NoamL

Damn. No offense to any individual person but it is both unsurprising and disappointing that 2020's VI-C doesn't seem to get what a BIG DEAL this is. 🤷‍♂️

To have an "Abbey Road SSO"? That's up there with _"having @Rctec 's non-public orchestra samples" _for me.

Not to slam any other developer but when they tell you their orchestral product was recorded in a "world class hall" or don't tell you at all... how many times did John Williams record with those musicians? How many Dragons were Trained there? Just looking at the top 10 grossing films of each year for the last decade, out of that 100, Abbey Road might have hosted 30 or 40 at a guess. This is THE actual place people come to record symphonic film scores in London, together with AIR. There are only three VI orchestra ranges that were recorded on truly A list scoring stages, the SSO @ AIR, CineSamples @ SONY and now this. I spent months trying to get HWS to sound like scores recorded at FOX, now I can have actual samples recorded at Abbey?!?

Does it matter? Yes it matters. When you are synthestrating/assisting and the vision is to recreate a great symphonic film score "in the box" on a budget, it matters a lot. If you are mocking up for an eventual live replacement maybe it matters less.

The very first product they're leading with may be an ensemble library but it sounds great. If this is their "answer" to their own Albions from a decade ago, I'm so on board to see their "2.0" version of a BML.

Short of Spitfire actually going and inventing new instruments I don't understand what people expect when they talk about "SFA repeating themselves." This isn't repetition, it's learning from everything they sampled for a decade. For example they took the spill mics idea from BBCSO and applied it here as well.

I still wanna listen to the demos again without hyped-up expectations but this is 80% a buy... I passed easily on BBCSO, JXLB, NEO, Talos, FORZO, etc a bunch of the big products of the last two years. This one's a buy.


----------



## ism

Andrajas said:


> Sorry for being this person, but will really the room matter in the final product? Only us composers thinks of this. With so many good products out there, is it really nesserary with a new orchestral product in this room, probably sounding a lot like the other spitfire ones?



SSO, BBCSO and now this library all sound very different to me, to the point that I might write very different types of music with each.

There’s definately a kind of musicality where the room doesn’t matter all that much. But there are also musicalities that rely foundadionallty on a particular sense of spatiality and embodiment, tone and physical presence. 

I’d go so far as to say that music created with in different spaces (and the different aesthetics opperating across the process of recording, procceessing, mixing etc) create the potential for very differnt *meanings* of music.


I feel this very acutely in the contrast of the VSL to SSO - both are capable of amazing things, but each creates a very differnt space for the different possibilities of meaning.

And there’s something especially Williamsesque about this library - or at least the demos.


----------



## MartinH.

Not the kind of product I'm looking for, but I really liked the sound. If someone is starting their library collection and looking for good sounding ensemble libraries that would sound at home in a game soundtrack or similar, this looks like a great option. From what I heard I like this more than BBCSO.


----------



## jamessy

One of the demos sounded like it was directly from the Avengers soundtrack. This sounds phenomenal and familiar. I'm sad that I just spent money on SSO knowing I'm probably going to replace it with ARO, whenever that happens.


----------



## easyrider

I’ll be buying this...


----------



## mcalis

NoamL said:


> Damn. No offense to any individual person but it is both unsurprising and disappointing that 2020's VI-C doesn't seem to get what a BIG DEAL this is. 🤷‍♂️


Yes, exactly this. I think I said this a couple pages back, but outside of Waves doing some stuff at Abbey roads no orchestral sampling has been done at Abbey Roads that I know of. I'm pretty confident in saying that the studio didn't allow it for the longest time (but I may be wrong there). But yes, I agree 100% it's a huge deal and for many of us who are unlikely to ever record at Abbey Roads in person, this will be the closest we can get. I'm just happy to live in a day and age where this is even possible.




NoamL said:


> The very first product they're leading with may be an ensemble library but it sounds great. If this is their "answer" to their own Albions from a decade ago, I'm so on board to see their "2.0" version of a BML.


Feeling much the same here. I first ran into Spitfire when they were releasing their BML products, and in my mind, Spitfire was at their best around that time, though I can't exactly put my finger on why. If they're returning to a BML like approach, I'm all for it!


----------



## easyrider

jamessy said:


> One of the demos sounded like it was directly from the Avengers soundtrack. This sounds phenomenal and familiar. I'm sad that I just spent money on SSO knowing I'm probably going to replace it with ARO, whenever that happens.



SSO is awesome....don’t be sad....


----------



## SupremeFist

I will for sure be looking out for the full sections with legatopodes if and when they are released, but for now I'm very glad I recently bought HOD.


----------



## axb312

NoamL said:


> Damn. No offense to any individual person but it is both unsurprising and disappointing that 2020's VI-C doesn't seem to get what a BIG DEAL this is. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> To have an "Abbey Road SSO"? That's up there with _"having @Rctec 's non-public orchestra samples" _for me.
> 
> Not to slam any other developer but when they tell you their orchestral product was recorded in a "world class hall" or don't tell you at all... how many times did John Williams record with those musicians? How many Dragons were Trained there? Just looking at the top 10 grossing films of each year for the last decade, out of that 100, Abbey Road might have hosted 30 or 40 at a guess. This is THE actual place people come to record symphonic film scores in London, together with AIR. There are only three VI orchestra ranges that were recorded on truly A list scoring stages, the SSO @ AIR, CineSamples @ SONY and now this. I spent months trying to get HWS to sound like scores recorded at FOX, now I can have actual samples recorded at Abbey?!?
> 
> Does it matter? Yes it matters. When you are synthestrating/assisting and the vision is to recreate a great symphonic film score "in the box" on a budget, it matters a lot. If you are mocking up for an eventual live replacement maybe it matters less.
> 
> The very first product they're leading with may be an ensemble library but it sounds great. If this is their "answer" to their own Albions from a decade ago, I'm so on board to see their "2.0" version of a BML.
> 
> Short of Spitfire actually going and inventing new instruments I don't understand what people expect when they talk about "SFA repeating themselves." This isn't repetition, it's learning from everything they sampled for a decade. For example they took the spill mics idea from BBCSO and applied it here as well.
> 
> I still wanna listen to the demos again without hyped-up expectations but this is 80% a buy... I passed easily on BBCSO, JXLB, NEO, Talos, FORZO, etc a bunch of the big products of the last two years. This one's a buy.



Yes. It is a great space. 

I was personally hoping for something more substantial to accompany this great announcement.

What is good to know is they're going into greater detailed than before and will be recording individual sections there. I am looking forward to that.


----------



## easyrider

SupremeFist said:


> I will for sure be looking out for the full sections with legatopodes if and when they are released, but for now I'm very glad I recently bought HOD.



HOD?


----------



## jaketanner

mcalis said:


> If it didn't matter, why isn't everyone still on Garritan or Miroslav orchestra?


Because those have terrible playability...I had the original Miroslav, and the sound was actually quite nice, but no true legato or CC dynamics...etc...never had an issue with the sound.



mcalis said:


> it's equally unreasonable to say that the room doesn't matter. Obviously it does: there's a reason that many people still love particular Cinebrass patches, or that people try to get rid of the darkness in CSS, and that reason is the room those samples were recorded in.


I do absolutely agree here...just saying that it's hyped up about the room...when non of that matters if your productions aren't up to snuff...LOl. I am an engineer, so I do place importance on the sound of course...but the sound itself isn't going to make me better...I think that's what I was gathering from the comments.

I have BBCSO Pro, and quite like the room a lot...hate the Studio series room though...doesn't flatter the instruments at all, but could be recording techniques in this case as the room does host a lot of smaller scoring work.

I was truly hoping for a BBCSO type thing with the LSO in Abbey Road...that would have been awesome...but I don't have any need for yet another ensemble type library, and the new up and coming modular libraries seem to be even more of pre-recorded articulations...certainly not interested in that for sure.


----------



## easyrider

Not hit 40 pages yet.....SF loosing their touch ?


----------



## SupremeFist

easyrider said:


> HOD?


Eastwest Hollywood Orchestra Diamond.


----------



## Sean

Really wish they included legato at the price point, instead of tacking it on as a new "expansion" as if legato is some sort of niche articulation. As a hobbyist with not many libraries, I'd consider buying this if it included legato and I could see it in action in the demo video.


----------



## rottoy

Not gonna lie, this was the one thing that could've gotten me interested in 
Spitfire Audio again, and it's now a reality. 
I almost have to pinch myself that there soon will be commercially available samples 
recorded in that iconic space. It is THE room!


----------



## Pedro Camacho

Hopefully back to Kontakt, @Spitfire Team


----------



## jaketanner

NoamL said:


> To have an "Abbey Road SSO"? That's up there with _"having @Rctec 's non-public orchestra samples" _for me.


but that is not what they said right? Or did I misunderstand. The modular library that is coming are smaller much less expensive pre-recorded sections...not a dedicated split out library with tons of articulations...I need to read the description again if I am mistaken.


----------



## timbit2006

Seems pretty hype based.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Pedro Camacho said:


> Hopefully back to Kontakt, @Spitfire Team



All the material clearly shows it is in their new player. They aren't going back to Kontakt for anything new.


----------



## mcalis

jaketanner said:


> Because those have terrible playability...I had the original Miroslav, and the sound was actually quite nice, but no true legato or CC dynamics...etc...never had an issue with the sound.
> 
> 
> I do absolutely agree here...just saying that it's hyped up about the room...when non of that matters if your productions aren't up to snuff...LOl. I am an engineer, so I do place importance on the sound of course...but the sound itself isn't going to make me better...I think that's what I was gathering from the comments.
> 
> I have BBCSO Pro, and quite like the room a lot...hate the Studio series room though...doesn't flatter the instruments at all, but could be recording techniques in this case as the room does host a lot of smaller scoring work.
> 
> I was truly hoping for a BBCSO type thing with the LSO in Abbey Road...that would have been awesome...but I don't have any need for yet another ensemble type library, and the new up and coming modular libraries seem to be even more of pre-recorded articulations...certainly not interested in that for sure.


Gotcha. Just to clarify: I don't have an interest in this particular product, but I am very much interested in the film selection libraries and the modular libraries. The thought of having something equivalent to or above the scope of SSO but recorded at Abbey Roads is pretty damn exciting to me. 

Additionally, there's of course more to the Abbey Road sound than just the room: it's also their gear, their recording engineers and their expertise.


----------



## muk

NoamL said:


> Damn. No offense to any individual person but it is both unsurprising and disappointing that 2020's VI-C doesn't seem to get what a BIG DEAL this is.



Sorry to disappoint you. 



NoamL said:


> There are only three VI orchestra ranges that were recorded on truly A list scoring stages, the SSO @ AIR, CineSamples @ SONY and now this.



And are Cinestrings and Spitfire Symphonic Strings massively better libraries than Cinematic Studio Strings? I don't think so.


----------



## jaketanner

I much prefer the sound of the BBC strings to this.


----------



## muziksculp

Pedro Camacho said:


> Hopefully back to Kontakt, @Spitfire Team



That's not going to happpen.


----------



## madfloyd

Very disappointing. They got me to buy into BBCSO after forking over lots of cash for many other previous products of theirs because they promised expansion... but instead they're just repeating the same thing in a different room and relying on the sound of famous rooms (and the marketing that goes along with it) instead of delivering quality work. They've become the equivalent of a family chain restaurant.


----------



## jaketanner

mcalis said:


> The thought of having something equivalent to or above the scope of SSO but recorded at Abbey Roads is pretty damn exciting to me.
> 
> Additionally, there's of course more to the Abbey Road sound than just the room: it's also their gear, their recording engineers and their expertise.


I agree about the gear and engineers. also, where does it say that they will record extensive traditional libraries at Abbey Road? I see the modular part, but those are pre-recorded smaller libraries...certainly nothing like dedicated string sections or brass...not at $50 it's not.


----------



## mcalis

jaketanner said:


> but that is not what they said right? Or did I misunderstand. The modular library that is coming are smaller much less expensive pre-recorded sections...not a dedicated split out library with tons of articulations...I need to read the description again if I am mistaken.


I _think_ you are mistaken. The way I am reading it we're going to get their pre-orchestrated film selections libraries (at 49 a pop) which will be hyper focused on a particular sound or style, _and_ there will be seperate, modular libraries (which I imagine to be in the style of BML).
Maybe @Spitfire Team can clarify?

EDIT: based off of this:



> ... Indeed, we have already embarked on undoubtedly our most ambitious project to date – a professional modular orchestra unlike any sample library ever created before – more detail, clarity and expression, all captured inside Studio One...


----------



## CT

NoamL said:


> Damn. No offense to any individual person but it is both unsurprising and disappointing that 2020's VI-C doesn't seem to get what a BIG DEAL this is. 🤷‍♂️



Yep. An established entity like Spitfire bringing the sum total of their experience to bear on a highly detailed series done at Abbey Road is hardly something to turn one's nose up at. At least, one would think?

I feel more and more like I'm just not on the same page as a lot of people here. I'm pretty far from being a "professional" too, so it's not about having certain practical considerations of doing the job to account for, nor about clients wanting a specific sound (but of course this happens and the sound of familiar players in familiar spaces IS a big deal, consciously or not).

What I care about is the fact that there is no orchestra lining up to play my dumb music, so I need to make my fake dumb music sound as good as it possibly can. Otherwise there's little point. Anything that aids me in that, that makes the process easier, is something to be excited about and grateful for. We could all easily not have access to these tools (toys for some?) if we'd been born at the wrong time. 

I wonder if some people here would roll their eyes at Garritan Orchestral Strings, for example, back when that was the hot new thing, and lament the repetition of VI developers since their rompler strings were already perfectly fine.


----------



## jamwerks

Too bad Synchron doesn't sound quite as good as AR, or VSL would put a lotta people out of business. It'll be interesting to compare this 4 Trp. patch to the new Synchron one.


----------



## JohnG

IDK what speakers other people are listening through but this sounds absolutely killer. The heft of Abbey Road without a bunch of wash from artificial reverb – wonderful.

World-class engineer and Abbey Road’s mic collection are nothing to sniff at; some of the best recordings I have were made there.

Plus, London brass? Really such a full, round sound even at high dynamics and on shorts.

I see some people still hankering for Kontakt. With PLAY and SINE and Spitfire going this way, I think the Kontakt blanket domination is in the rear view mirror. Besides, now that I’m accustomed to it, I find the Spitfire player has about what I want and doesn’t have things that I never touch anyway. I also am happy that a custom player makes it at least somewhat harder to pirate, as I want these companies to make money so they stay in business.

Price seems dirt cheap to me.


----------



## José Herring

I think the percussion alone is worth the price. Seems like the most detailed section of the entire offering. I'm intrigued. 

Limited articulations for anything else but the sound quality alone would probably make me find a use for it.

I hope there is more.


----------



## FinGael

NoamL said:


> Damn. No offense to any individual person but it is both unsurprising and disappointing that 2020's VI-C doesn't seem to get what a BIG DEAL this is. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> To have an "Abbey Road SSO"? That's up there with _"having @Rctec 's non-public orchestra samples" _for me.
> 
> Not to slam any other developer but when they tell you their orchestral product was recorded in a "world class hall" or don't tell you at all... how many times did John Williams record with those musicians? How many Dragons were Trained there? Just looking at the top 10 grossing films of each year for the last decade, out of that 100, Abbey Road might have hosted 30 or 40 at a guess. This is THE actual place people come to record symphonic film scores in London, together with AIR. There are only three VI orchestra ranges that were recorded on truly A list scoring stages, the SSO @ AIR, CineSamples @ SONY and now this. I spent months trying to get HWS to sound like scores recorded at FOX, now I can have actual samples recorded at Abbey?!?
> 
> Does it matter? Yes it matters. When you are synthestrating/assisting and the vision is to recreate a great symphonic film score "in the box" on a budget, it matters a lot. If you are mocking up for an eventual live replacement maybe it matters less.
> 
> The very first product they're leading with may be an ensemble library but it sounds great. If this is their "answer" to their own Albions from a decade ago, I'm so on board to see their "2.0" version of a BML.
> 
> Short of Spitfire actually going and inventing new instruments I don't understand what people expect when they talk about "SFA repeating themselves." This isn't repetition, it's learning from everything they sampled for a decade. For example they took the spill mics idea from BBCSO and applied it here as well.
> 
> I still wanna listen to the demos again without hyped-up expectations but this is 80% a buy... I passed easily on BBCSO, JXLB, NEO, Talos, FORZO, etc a bunch of the big products of the last two years. This one's a buy.



I'll agree with your post and the good points you made sir.

Still, as my first thoughts I think that this is a bit overpriced. Mainly because it is an ensemble library, legatos are missing and it is a library with no extra content like the Albions have. The space and the sound is really beautiful, but the workflow with the keyswitches and no legato are something I am not looking forward to. It is 2020; maybe five years ago this would have been great but today you are allowed to expect more - considering the price range.

I am sure that there are lots of people who want to buy this. I am almost one of them, but for the reasons I listed I think am going to skip this.

EDIT: The partnership with Abbey Road is a great thing in itself and I wish the best of success for this collaboration.


----------



## PeterN

PeterN said:


> We want a full orchestral library recorded with tools from early 1940s, 50s and 60s. When you press the horn chord you see Telly Savalas in front of you and hear the Guns of Navarone. We cant take it anymore with these polished sounds, theres a new crack in the mirror every time you play a string legato from any new library. Do not torture with this stuff anymore, give us the 1930s orchestra.



I give myself credit for coming closest to the "guess", but they did not push it beyond 1960s. We want it even further. Give us the Guns of Navarone.


----------



## jaketanner

jamwerks said:


> Too bad Synchron doesn't sound quite as good as AR, or VSL would put a lotta people out of business. It'll be interesting to compare this 4 Trp. patch to the new Synchron one.


You referring to the BBO brass? I have it and it's excellent and much more comprehensive than the brass in the AB library...in terms of articulations and also split out instruments.


----------



## Technostica

Abbey Road as in singular as opposed to the plural that some are using.
That’s the name of the road the studios are on.


----------



## José Herring

The more I listen the more I like it. 

The price is cheap. I'm in.


----------



## NoamL

jamessy said:


> One of the demos sounded like it was directly from the Avengers soundtrack. This sounds phenomenal and familiar. I'm sad that I just spent money on SSO knowing I'm probably going to replace it with ARO, whenever that happens.



SSO is still gonna get a ton of use 



muk said:


> And are Cinestrings and Spitfire Symphonic Strings massively better libraries than Cinematic Studio Strings? I don't think so.



My main synthestrator strings are SSO, HWS, CS2 and CSS. Layering HWS+CSS is great for accurate and lively shorts, HWS legatos are good for fast melodies, SSO is great for expansive big orchestration, CSS is great for _pp_<_mp_ warm string writing, CS2 has a unique character, they all have their place.

I'm not saying we should aim to have templates that ONLY contain true-scoring-stage libraries. I don't use any CineSamples stuff and prefer CSB for horns and trumpets. But you could use CineBrass out of the box whereas for CSB I have redone the mic mix, added Precedence, EQ, QL Spaces, tape, a bunch of stuff, all to try to get the same sound that CineBrass gives you when you load up Kontakt.


----------



## paulthomson

mcalis said:


> I _think_ you are mistaken. The way I am reading it we're going to get their pre-orchestrated film selections libraries (at 49 a pop) which will be hyper focused on a particular sound or style, _and_ there will be seperate, modular libraries (which I imagine to be in the style of BML).
> Maybe @Spitfire Team can clarify?
> 
> EDIT: based off of this:



I can confirm! The idea is the foundations library is the essential bits you need to create this cinematic sound in your tracks.

The selections focus on patches that achieve a specific task exceptionally well - often orchestrated in a certain way but sometimes just expanding on the same instruments - so that the user has the opportunity to curate their own collection depending on what their music requires.

This goes much deeper in sampling than our previous ensemble libraries.

For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing a super detailed modular library also in Studio One.

So that and these “selections” will also lock together beautifully.

This is a good way to visually see and hear what you can do with the Foundations package. It’s enormous fun to write with and very very responsive!

thanks,
Paul


----------



## Noeticus

*CONGRATULATIONS, CHRIS and PAUL!!!*


----------



## Tice

Spitfire and Abbey Road... ok, I'm up for this!


----------



## Alex Fraser

Yeah, I think some might be missing the bigger picture here. I haven’t listened closely to the new library yet but I’m already pleased as punch.

Today Spitfire implicitly laid out a product roadmap and it’s clear they’re moving forward and not simply rehashing existing libraries and counting the gold. A new BML line is exactly what I wanted from Spitfire and much to look forward to.

And Abbey Road. Come. On.

On SSO: I don’t think we’ve seen the back of this yet, I reckon it’ll appear at some point down the line in a new guise.

On BBCSO: I don’t get the grumbles on this. Unless I got my wires crossed somewhere, I thought Spitfire have mentioned it’s fully baked already. It’s a band in the box for under a grand, albeit a spectacular one. There’s those bonus instruments due at some point but apart from that..

Fun times ahead. Aren’t we lucky to have all these amazing toys?


----------



## MA-Simon

paulthomson said:


> For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing


 Fantastic!


----------



## Guffy

People don't realize how big of deal this is?
It's frickin Abbey Road!
And contrary to popular belief, spitfire does listen. The recordings sound amazing, dynamics sound great, with a possible exception being the horns, but as this is more of a taste tester, i'm super excited for what's to come. 
If you don't like it, great, you do you


----------



## NoamL

Mike T said:


> Yep. An established entity like Spitfire bringing the sum total of their experience to bear on a highly detailed series done at Abbey Road is hardly something to turn one's nose up at. At least, one would think?
> 
> I feel more and more like I'm just not on the same page as a lot of people here. I'm pretty far from being a "professional" too, so it's not about having certain practical considerations of doing the job to account for, nor about clients wanting a specific sound (but of course this happens and the sound of familiar players in familiar spaces IS a big deal, consciously or not).
> 
> What I care about is the fact that there is no orchestra lining up to play my dumb music, so I need to make my fake dumb music sound as good as it possibly can. Otherwise there's little point. Anything that aids me in that, that makes the process easier, is something to be excited about and grateful for. We could all easily not have access to these tools (toys for some?) if we'd been born at the wrong time.
> 
> I wonder if some people here would roll their eyes at Garritan Orchestral Strings, for example, back when that was the hot new thing, and lament the repetition of VI developers since their rompler strings were already perfectly fine.



Totally, Mike. People treat VIs like investments instead of tools! If you bought BBCSO, Albion ONE, or SSO you didn't "back the wrong horse." You just have a different tool. Spitfire releasing a new product doesn't delete old products off anyone's hard drive!! You can make great music with any product (except Spitfire Studio Orchestra, of course)


----------



## paulthomson

Alex Fraser said:


> Yeah, I think some might be missing the bigger picture here. I haven’t listened closely to the new library yet but I’m already pleased as punch.
> 
> Today Spitfire implicitly laid out a product roadmap and it’s clear they’re moving forward and not simply rehashing existing libraries and counting the gold. A new BML line is exactly what I wanted from Spitfire and much to look forward to.
> 
> And Abbey Road. Come. On.
> 
> On SSO: I don’t think we’ve seen the back of this yet reckon it’ll appear at some point down the line in a new guise.
> 
> On BBCSO: I don’t get the grumbles on this. Spitfire have repeatedly mentioned it’s fully baked already. It’s a band in the box for under a grand, albeit a spectacular one. There’s those bonus instruments due at some point but apart from that..
> 
> Fun times ahead. Aren’t we lucky to have all these amazing toys?



Thanks Alex!

Just a note to also say _ we haven’t stopped working on SSO or BBC either. These are all really important to us. We want to offer composers as much choice as possible to create your music. 

P


----------



## Michael Antrum

Well I've just watched the walkthrough (sound is missing for the last minute or so of the walkthrough however).

I think it sounds great, but forget about the missing legatos, there are no flautandos !!!!!!!

What on earth were they thinking.... ?


----------



## Alex Fraser

NoamL said:


> Totally, Mike. People treat VIs like investments instead of tools! If you bought BBCSO, Albion ONE, or SSO you didn't "back the wrong horse." You just have a different tool. Spitfire releasing a new product doesn't delete old products off anyone's hard drive!! You can make great music with any product (except Spitfire Studio Orchestra, of course)


Hey! I actually like the Studio Orchestra! Except maybe the horns.


----------



## Michael Antrum

paulthomson said:


> Thanks Alex!
> 
> Just a note to also say _ we haven’t stopped working on SSO or BBC either. These are all really important to us. We want to offer composers as much choice as possible to create your music.
> 
> P




It would be great to get some idea of what you plan with SSO - even if its just a generalisation.


----------



## Go To 11

paulthomson said:


> For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing a super detailed modular library also in Studio One.


I'm here for this! Can't wait.


----------



## John R Wilson

If it ends up a full orchestra with all the sections deeply sampled with some really good developments in some areas then it could be brilliant!! If its the same approach and comes with similar inconsistencies between articulations and no real developments then I'm unsure I will be getting this. We shall see down the line. I personally want to see further developments in playability and usability. SSO is great especially SCS which I really like!! but hopefuly this will provide further developments in some areas such as playability and usability.


----------



## Go To 11

paulthomson said:


> I can confirm! The idea is the foundations library is the essential bits you need to create this cinematic sound in your tracks.
> 
> The selections focus on patches that achieve a specific task exceptionally well - often orchestrated in a certain way but sometimes just expanding on the same instruments - so that the user has the opportunity to curate their own collection depending on what their music requires.
> 
> This goes much deeper in sampling than our previous ensemble libraries.
> 
> For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing a super detailed modular library also in Studio One.
> 
> So that and these “selections” will also lock together beautifully.
> 
> This is a good way to visually see and hear what you can do with the Foundations package. It’s enormous fun to write with and very very responsive!
> 
> thanks,
> Paul



What can we expect from Studio Two? The full orchestra lineup again or smaller bits and bobs? Thanks!


----------



## easyrider

Was the strings for Eleanor Rigby recorded in Studio 2?


----------



## rnieto

Definitely getting this one. I can see myself writing extremely quickly with it and ending up with a great sounding track in a matter of 2-3 hours.

I think TV composers on crazy tight schedules are going to love this.


----------



## jamwerks

I'll probably by this One library once some of the expansions are out. I probably wouldn't use it until then. But it sounds very good. On the String sustains there seems to be something like 5 or more dynamic layers. Kudos to SF!


----------



## Beans

@paulthomson for the audio demos posted on the Spitfire Audio web site that do not say "Orchestral Foundations Only," can you please clarify what else was used (especially, if traditional orchestra)?

Or, are all *orchestral *elements in these audio demos from SAAROOF (ha!)?


----------



## jamessy

Forgive my ignorance but what is BML?


----------



## John R Wilson

paulthomson said:


> Thanks Alex!
> 
> Just a note to also say _ we haven’t stopped working on SSO or BBC either. These are all really important to us. We want to offer composers as much choice as possible to create your music.
> 
> P



Sounds great. I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with the BBCSO and SSO.


----------



## jaketanner

paulthomson said:


> For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing a super detailed modular library also in Studio One.


So a clear confirmation that there will be a traditional dedicated library recorded similarly to the SSO or BBCSO yes?


----------



## jamessy

Beans said:


> @paulthomson for the audio demos posted on the Spitfire Audio web site that do not say "Orchestral Foundations Only," can you please clarify what else was used (especially, if traditional orchestra)?
> 
> Or, are all *orchestral *elements in these audio demos from SAAROOF (ha!)?



SAAROOF! SAAROOF! SAAROOF is on fire!


----------



## MA-Simon

I tink part of my problem is, that it was quite unclear what this thing actually will be/is. A clear roadmap on your site would help greatly. 

I had to read a lot of posts before getting the full picture.

Now, i think this could become something fantastic!

Still it should not come as a surprise to spitfire that some people, myself included, might refuse to buy more without planning ahead this time. Spitfire has been one of the greats, but my trust in your company has significantly eroded over the years.


----------



## NoamL

jamessy said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is BML?



The product currently called "Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra" was originally released in a bunch of small pieces you could buy individually called British Modular Library, BML. So IIRC there was one product with just the flutes and clarinets, another with the reeds, and another with the lower auxiliary winds; the Spitfire Symphonic Strings originally came in 3 or 4 volumes so that you could buy the basic articulations separately from the more exotic extended artics, etc.

So a "super detailed modular library also in Studio One" sounds a bit like it will be BML 2: Abbey Road.


----------



## jaketanner

Alex Fraser said:


> There’s those bonus instruments due at some point but apart from that..


What were the bonus instruments announced? Was it Alto and Euphonium? If so, I'll hold off buying them from another developer.


----------



## SupremeFist

paulthomson said:


> For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing a super detailed modular library also in Studio One.



Rock! 🤘🏻


----------



## Jdiggity1

Michael Antrum said:


> Well I've just watched the walkthrough (sound is missing for the last minute or so of the walkthrough however)...



I think paul was just lost for words


----------



## Alex Fraser

jaketanner said:


> What were the bonus instruments announced? Was it Alto and Euphonium? If so, I'll hold off buying them from another developer.


Dunno exactly if they were announced per se, more like leaked in accidental social media posts and vlogs! 😅


----------



## axb312

paulthomson said:


> I can confirm! The idea is the foundations library is the essential bits you need to create this cinematic sound in your tracks.
> 
> The selections focus on patches that achieve a specific task exceptionally well - often orchestrated in a certain way but sometimes just expanding on the same instruments - so that the user has the opportunity to curate their own collection depending on what their music requires.
> 
> This goes much deeper in sampling than our previous ensemble libraries.
> 
> For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing a super detailed modular library also in Studio One.
> 
> So that and these “selections” will also lock together beautifully.
> 
> This is a good way to visually see and hear what you can do with the Foundations package. It’s enormous fun to write with and very very responsive!
> 
> thanks,
> Paul




Thank you kind Sir. When do you expect this detailed modular library to be released?


----------



## jamessy

NoamL said:


> The product currently called "Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra" was originally released in a bunch of small pieces you could buy individually called British Modular Library, BML. So IIRC there was one product with just the flutes and clarinets, another with the reeds, and another with the lower auxiliary winds; the Spitfire Symphonic Strings originally came in 3 or 4 volumes so that you could buy the basic articulations separately from the more exotic extended artics, etc.



Ah gotcha okay. That's exciting then that the same thing looks to be happening again.


----------



## Mornats

Alex Fraser said:


> Hey! I actually like the Studio Orchestra! Except maybe the horns.


Me too, I love this one. There's something about the sound of the strings in particular that matches some of the ideas in my head really well.


----------



## emasters

Hmmm... pre-order now and get the first add-on free but the purchase won't apply to Black Friday give-away (assuming there is one). Or wait for Black Friday sale (since the intro period extends into early December) and apply this purchase to the minimum required to get this year's BF give-away (like Aperture Strings last year). Checked with Stewart at SF Support - no additional clarity. Christian -- what would you suggest? Buy now or wait for BF Sale? If there's no give-away this year, easy choice to buy now.


----------



## davidson

@Spitfire Team I noticed the product page says the library is NKS compatible. Does that mean the library appears in the komplete kontrol library panel, and has nks lightguide support?


----------



## gjelul

This:

_For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing a super detailed modular library also in Studio One.



[/QUOTE]_


This grabs my attention, especially if they go for having all the symphonic sections recorded at Abbey Roads. I have all of the SF orchestral sections, etc., etc., etc., and as much as I want to use them, they end up being replaced because the sound of the Air recorded libraries are way too wet for my taste.

Hopefully, this Abbey Road / Studio One line of products will expand.


----------



## Wake

Phew, my wallet is safe.

Good stuff for the latest DJ eyeing the scoring cookie jar, they will surely let their creativity flow with these amazing 69 (!) articulations.


----------



## JohnG

Those short winds -- wowsa! Soft as they can be and punchy when loud.


----------



## Hendrixon

thomasjdev said:


> Watching the walkthrough - Around 30:15 the audio went out... Or Paul was showing silent percussion... Just me?



He started talking about the legato, how amazing it is, so Jake muted his mic.


----------



## Gerbil

Fantastic sound. Just beautiful. The thought of detailed libraries in that same space is very tempting. So much for swearing never to buy another orchestral library!

Abbey Road, Air One, BBCSO ... it'll be the Queen's state trumpeters in St George's Chapel next (Right, guys? Please!)


----------



## CT

Gerbil said:


> it'll be the Queen's state trumpeters in St George's Chapel next



I'll take that too please.


----------



## Drundfunk

paulthomson said:


> For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing a super detailed modular library also in Studio One.


Now THAT's what I wanted to hear. I'll wait for this one then!


----------



## Zanshin

gjelul said:


> _For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing a super detailed modular library also in Studio One._



Yeah this initial product isn't for me, but the above, I'll be excited to see how it turns out! I'm also excited to see some studio two offerings


----------



## wayne_rowley

It sounds great! I like that they seemed to have learned from Albion ONE - I.e. separate trumpets, horns and low brass instead of high mid and low. 

But no legato transitions. Which is in real kick if you want to write themes and melody. Plus the string arrangements would make octave work difficult.

I might pass on this one. But looking forward to the detailed modular library!

Wayne


----------



## tc9000

Can I just say that the Morning Dew demo by Oliver Patrice Weder blows me away. Ooooof right in the _feels_... well done!


----------



## artomatic

The preorder price for this gorgeous sounding library is, if I may, cheap! 
I mean premiere musicians, engineers, mics, etc., recorded at that incredible Abbey Road's Studio One! 
And the upcoming offerings of detailed, individual sections from the modular library to follow. 
I say this is a worth-while investment!


----------



## dcoscina

JohnG said:


> IDK what speakers other people are listening through but this sounds absolutely killer. The heft of Abbey Road without a bunch of wash from artificial reverb – wonderful.
> 
> World-class engineer and Abbey Road’s mic collection are nothing to sniff at; some of the best recordings I have were made there.
> 
> Plus, London brass? Really such a full, round sound even at high dynamics and on shorts.
> 
> I see some people still hankering for Kontakt. With PLAY and SINE and Spitfire going this way, I think the Kontakt blanket domination is in the rear view mirror. Besides, now that I’m accustomed to it, I find the Spitfire player has about what I want and doesn’t have things that I never touch anyway. I also am happy that a custom player makes it at least somewhat harder to pirate, as I want these companies to make money so they stay in business.
> 
> Price seems dirt cheap to me.


I'm glad we agree. I think this sounds absolutely amazing. The brass have a depth that I have been looking for. The room space makes a huge difference. Some of the upper range stuff on trps and violins wasn't my thing but, properly arranged, I think they will sound terrific. I listened to Paul's demo piece and I was sold. 

And I don't think this is replacing BBC, just offering a different type of tools for composers... 

Honestly, sometimes the crowd here is a bit impossible to please...


----------



## Karma

Speaking as a complete sample nerd for a moment and not as a Spitfire representative, when this project came together I was quite literally screaming inside with excitement. This project, and the following projects to come, are the absolute dream for me. If you ask me what is the one thing I'd want from samples it'd be an Orchestra at Abbey Road.

I personally believe the most important things in sampling are always:

1) The space and recordings
2) The performances

That's not to disregard the user programming itself, but it's always this way simply because if you don't have those first 2 you're not going to get as far with the programming. With this project and those to come, you're getting arguably the absolute best for both of those first 2 points.

If it's not for you it's not for you, but I don't think it can be understated how for many of us hardcore sample nerds this is a very special thing. I'd even go as far to say that the thought of this library, and the libraries to come, are probably the most exciting sample releases for me ever. It's going to take an awful lot to top it.


----------



## asherpope

Technostica said:


> Abbey Road as in singular as opposed to the plural that some are using.
> That’s the name of the road the studios are on.


My eye twitches everytime I see that in this thread. Gotta be deliberate, surely


----------



## Sean

Do we think they will have a $50 expansion for say, String Legato, then $50 for Brass, etc.? or just $50 for legato for every instrument patch? @paulthomson

I imagine more clarity on this would be nice for people considering the library.


----------



## christianhenson

Karma said:


> Speaking as a complete sample nerd for a moment and not as a Spitfire representative, when this project came together I was quite literally screaming inside with excitement. This project, and the following projects to come, are the absolute dream for me. If you ask me what is the one thing I'd want from samples it'd be an Orchestra at Abbey Road.
> 
> I personally believe the most important things in sampling are always:
> 
> 1) The space and recordings
> 2) The performances
> 
> That's not to disregard the user programming itself, but it's always this way simply because if you don't have those first 2 you're not going to get as far with the programming. With this project and those to come, you're getting arguably the absolute best for both of those first 2 points.
> 
> If it's not for you it's not for you, but I don't think it can be understated how for many of us hardcore sample nerds this is a very special thing. I'd even go as far to say that the thought of this library, and the libraries to come, are probably the most exciting sample releases for me ever. It's going to take an awful lot to top it.



thanks so much for your post. we've recorded the foundation library along with 9 additional selections already. Abbey 2 is fully recorded and we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library. So this is a very VERY exciting start for what is gonna be an amazing journey.


----------



## tjr

I too feel disappointed with the lack of legatos... but WOW! The demo tracks and walkthrough sound awesome. Even without legatos!  I think this is very much my cup of tea.


----------



## Go To 11

christianhenson said:


> thanks so much for your post. we've recorded the foundation library along with 9 additional selections already. Abbey 2 is fully recorded and we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library. So this is a very VERY exciting start for what is gonna be an amazing journey.


Ooh what's coming in Abbey 2? It seems like you guys are happy to share the roadmap with us this time, so thank you for that!


----------



## Frederick

It's good to hear that the first chapter of the detailed modular library is finished (recording?) already, as ensemble libs are not for me.

I agree the room and the performance are very important, but so are detailed articulations and innovations in sample player technique.

Personally I think the Lyndhurst hall in AIR Studios is just as great as Abbey Road Studio One. I appreciate the difference in sound though, and the real gain for me is having the choice.

I'm very interested in those specialized small releases in combination with the detailed modular orchestra. That sounds like a winner!

Edit: I'm also glad the SSO and the BBCSO will still get improvements/enhancements.


----------



## Pedro Camacho

christianhenson said:


> thanks so much for your post. we've recorded the foundation library along with 9 additional selections already. Abbey 2 is fully recorded and we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library. So this is a very VERY exciting start for what is gonna be an amazing journey.


@christianhenson I really appreciate this library. I have right now ALL Spitfire libraries (I continuously buy my Everything Bundle everytime something new comes up), as you know.
However one thing that consistently happens in my workflow (Maybe because it is PC? ) is that your player is much less stable than Kontakt so, even though I own all your SF player libraries (ex: HZ Strings, BBC Orchestra, etc) the few times I used them I got issues during high track count projects (usually around 300 - 400 loaded) and issues opening projects in Cubase.
This never ever happened with Kontakt.

I treasure your Kontakt libraries from the past, I will probably buy this one because I want to support Spitfire but, I am quite sure, this will have stability issues on PC and simply become unused, as every single SF Player library I own (all of them).

Sorry but please do consider releasing this for Kontakt, even at a higher price, I would gladly pay that extra to compensate for the NI cut.

Or do you believe I should change to MAC to be able to use your library without issues?

EDIT: I just pre-ordered it, obviously, but that doesn't change what I still think.
Btw I would love if SF Player could handle more than just one instrument, just like SINE does.


----------



## NoamL

christianhenson said:


> we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library.



Okay that is awesome! I was fearing the pandemic might slow you guys down. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## ridgero

Dear Spitfire,

it is very disappointing that you are holding back the "SSO Additional Mics" from us. Until some time ago you had written that these would come in 2020, now it says "at a later date".

Instead of maintaining your "old" flagship products, you bring out the next "flagship" project within one year. So boring and disappointing at the same time.

*Before:*





*Now: *





Seriously: What is going on? It's very frustrating for many of us and you don't even comment on this.


----------



## dcoscina

christianhenson said:


> thanks so much for your post. we've recorded the foundation library along with 9 additional selections already. Abbey 2 is fully recorded and we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library. So this is a very VERY exciting start for what is gonna be an amazing journey.


Christian, you guys hit it out of the park with this one. The sound is un-freaking believable. This is the kind of depth and expression I've been after (though I love BBCSO for concert writing and swear by it day-in and day-out). But I'm extremely excited to see the future for Abbey Rd series libraries. Great job! Now is there any way we can fast forward to Nov 5????


----------



## dcoscina

ridgero said:


> Dear Spitfire,
> 
> it is very disappointing that you are holding back the "SSO Additional Mics" from us. Until some time ago you had written that these would come in 2020, now it says "at a later date".
> 
> Instead of maintaining your "old" flagship products, you bring out the next "flagship" project within one year. So boring and disappointing at the same time.
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously: What is going on? It's very frustrating for many of us and you don't even comment on this.


poor time and place to post this man. Not in their commercial release thread eh?


----------



## IFM

Pedro Camacho said:


> Sorry but please do consider releasing this for Kontakt, even at a higher price, I would gladly pay that extra to compensate for the NI cut.
> 
> Or do you believe I should change to MAC to be able to use your library without issues?


Not to derail this thread too much by so far I've not had any issues with the new player in Cubase (or LPX) so maybe it's something in the hardware that's gone whack on the PC? If fact I like the new player over Kontact...I can actually read it and resize it on a 4k monitor. 

Anyways that's a different thread. 

Grats Spitfire team!


----------



## youngpokie

Karma said:


> It's going to take an awful lot to top it.



Sure, but at some point you guys will do the Royal Albert Hall, right? Right???


----------



## star.keys

This library sounds great! I’m very excited. Congratulations Paul, Christian and the Spitfire tram... Good job!


----------



## Geoff Grace

Speaking as someone who already has a ton of similar offerings from Spitfire and other manufacturers, I would love it if Spitfire could offer à la carte options with the new player. It would be great, for example, to be able to buy just the brass swells or woodwind shorts from Abbey Road One.

I don't dismiss that Abbey Road is a special environment; but otherwise, this would mostly be a redundant purchase for me.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## John R Wilson

Frederick said:


> It's good to hear that the first chapter of the detailed modular library is finished (recording?) already, as ensemble libs are not for me.
> 
> I agree the room and the performance are very important, but so are detailed articulations and innovations in sample player technique.
> 
> Personally I think the Lyndhurst hall in AIR Studios is just as great as Abbey Road Studio One. I appreciate the difference in sound though, and the real gain for me is having the choice.
> 
> I'm very interested in those specialized small releases in combination with the detailed modular orchestra. That sounds like a winner!
> 
> Edit: I'm also glad the SSO and the BBCSO will still get improvements/enhancements.



I'm also glad to hear that the BBCSO and SSO will continue to be worked on and get improvements/enhancements. Still hoping theirs some improvements/update to the BBCSO strings legatos.

I think I'm going to hold out on this one though. Seems like it could become very expensive with all the 9 additional selections, then abbey 2 and then all the modular libraries. I'll wait and see how it all pans out and wait until it's available as a whole package. Going to hold out and see what updates or improvements may come to the BBCSO as well. Until then back to BBCSO, SCS/SSO and EWHO diamond (soon OPUS!!!).


----------



## rottoy

One minor grievance I still have with Spitfire is the lack of an á la carte option for the mics.
I would only use three mic positions at most.


----------



## Frederick

@christianhenson: Maybe it's an idea to offer the old Pro upgrades to existing SSO owners as part of this year's BF sale? Considering it's going to take a while longer to come up with those replacements. 

Myself I own SSO complete and SCS Pro, but I wasn't into VI's yet when the old SSO Pro versions were available. And that last upgrade offer that I read about (was it 100 euro each before they vanished?), sounds very appealing to me!


----------



## Guffy

rottoy said:


> One minor grievance I still have with Spitfire is the lack of an á la carte option for the mics.
> I would only use three mic positions at most.


You can delete the mics you don't need. At least you can in BBCSO.


----------



## rottoy

Guffy said:


> You can delete the mics you don't need. At least you can in BBCSO.


Oh really! That's sorted out, then. :D


----------



## Karma

Guffy said:


> You can delete the mics you don't need. At least you can in BBCSO.


Exactly this. Those that would prefer even just a single mix can remove the other microphones if they like. I think the important thing is that I'd rather have the option of more mics than not, especially in a space like this.


----------



## Tice

@christianhenson did you just say 'modular library'? 
*Dials 'curiosity' up to 11...*


----------



## Vik

Guffy said:


> ou can delete the mics you don't need. At least you can in BBCSO.


Yes, one can usually delete stuff one doesn't need, but I think he was pointing to that some/many of us would spend more money on the stuff we actually need if we wouldn't, so often, have to pay for a lot of stuff we don't need. It could be mics, whole sections, or even instruments.


----------



## jamwerks

What is Abbey 2?


----------



## daan1412

Very excited by this. 

I'm in the process of getting a whole set of orchestral libraries from the ground, so I think this one will be a very useful tool in addition to section-specific libraries. I also appreciate the straight-up confirmation that expansions are coming - it reassures me that this could be a good investment.

However, I'm shocked that they don't include legatos. It's kind of confirmed as one of the additions in the product description, but come on... It's a really huge downside of this library as it is. You can really hear that in the demos.


----------



## Nantho Valentine

Same old same old, a true revolution as it is a 360 degrees...

Wait and see for the pertinence of the upcoming add-ons, but for now : meh...

Oh and by the way, I'm really enthusiastic ´cause Spitfire can be trusted about their ability to release updates afterwards, am I right ?


----------



## filipjonathan

IFM said:


> Not to derail this thread too much by so far I've not had any issues with the new player in Cubase (or LPX) so maybe it's something in the hardware that's gone whack on the PC? If fact I like the new player over Kontact...I can actually read it and resize it on a 4k monitor.
> 
> Anyways that's a different thread.
> 
> Grats Spitfire team!


Hey IFM two questions regarding their player. Can you layer different patches? (Longs + shorts etc) and is there a way to purge unused samples?


----------



## filipjonathan

jamwerks said:


> What is Abbey 2?


Studio 2. The most legendary studio ever. Aka the Beatles studio.


----------



## lgmcben

Guffy said:


> You can delete the mics you don't need. At least you can in BBCSO.


You can't delete the mics in BBCSO. Or maybe I've been living under rocks.


----------



## CT

lgmcben said:


> You can't delete the mics in BBCSO. Or maybe I've been living under rocks.



You absolutely can.


----------



## John R Wilson

lgmcben said:


> You can't delete the mics in BBCSO. Or maybe I've been living under rocks.



You can delete them but keep backup of the ones you've deleted incase theirs an update as you need all the mics their when updating I believe.


----------



## RSK

paulthomson said:


> For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing a super detailed modular library also in Studio One.




THIS is what I would be interested in.


----------



## RSK

José Herring said:


> I think the percussion alone is worth the price.



I almost agree. Having listened to the videos and the demos the percussion is excellent, but not worth $350.


----------



## Noeticus

paulthomson said:


> For those who prefer very detailed control over individual sections we are producing a super detailed modular library also in Studio One.


.

So, NO very detailed control over individual *INSTRUMENTS*???

.


----------



## CT

RSK said:


> I almost agree. Having listened to the videos and the demos the percussion is excellent, but not worth $350.



Hey, I like that Stravinsky quote. Appropriate, given the strides being taken by developers recently!


----------



## jamwerks

christianhenson said:


> Abbey 2 is fully recorded and we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library


Did I miss something? What exactly is Abbey 2?


----------



## StefVR

Just watch the videos...


----------



## lgmcben

John R Wilson said:


> You can delete them but keep backup of the ones you've deleted incase theirs an update as you need all the mics their when updating I believe.


You mean that "hacky" way that you have to locate certain set of files and delete them from your hdd? And risk breaking things like you said. That's not a feature though. So basically no mic-delete feature yet.


----------



## CT

lgmcben said:


> You mean that "hacky" way that you have to locate certain set of files and delete them from your hdd? And risk breaking things like you said. That's not a feature though. So basically no mic-delete feature yet.



There's nothing hacky about it and it's caused zero problems for me. It's easy to identify the mic filenames and select a bunch at once for removal.


----------



## lgmcben

Mike T said:


> There's nothing hacky about it and it's caused zero problems for me. It's easy to identify the mic filenames and select a bunch at once for removal.


What happens when you download updates from spitfire then? Just curious as I also want to delete the mics. (btw, damn why don't they just make this a feature. shouldn't be that hard)


----------



## CT

lgmcben said:


> What happens when you download updates from spitfire then? Just curious as I also want to delete the mics. (btw, damn why don't they just make this a feature. shouldn't be that hard)



If the update doesn't involve sample content, it's no problem. If it does, that updated sample content just needs to be removed again.


----------



## Mike Fox

Imagine a choir recorded in this space?


----------



## CT

Yeah... I need that!


----------



## Aldo_arf

Es


Mike T said:


> There's nothing hacky about it and it's caused zero problems for me. It's easy to identify the mic filenames and select a bunch at once for removal.





Mike T said:


> There's nothing hacky about it and it's caused zero problems for me. It's easy to identify the mic filenames and select a bunch at once for removal.


I think there is a slowdown when you delete several mic positions. When I open a new BBCSO instance it takes longer if I have deleted mic positions. This is something Spitfire Audio Support has replicated and now developers are looking into it. Support said there are some “CPU increase and odd loading behavior”. 
Honestly it is not a problem for me because I still have drive storage available, so I have all mic positions downloaded for the string section only.


----------



## Marsen

So from today, the sound of Air isn't good enough anymore?
I don't like this " the king is dead, long live the king".


----------



## Guffy

Marsen said:


> So from today, the sound of Air isn't good enough anymore?
> I don't like this " the king is dead, long live the king".


AIR is very good, it's just a different space. Options are great!


----------



## Marsen

I do agree, but in some posts, it sounded like it's second choice now, and for this I disagree.


----------



## Marsen

I do like the sound of Abbey Road 1, this is no question.


----------



## Mike Fox

Marsen said:


> So from today, the sound of Air isn't good enough anymore?
> I don't like this " the king is dead, long live the king".


----------



## sourcefor

You can always count on spitfire for a quality video intro!


----------



## dzilizzi

christianhenson said:


> thanks so much for your post. we've recorded the foundation library along with 9 additional selections already. Abbey 2 is fully recorded and we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library. So this is a very VERY exciting start for what is gonna be an amazing journey.


So kind of like buying SSO in pieces? You want this One to get the ensembles and basic articulations. Then you add the individual instruments/sections you want which hopefully will have the legatos every one seems to need as well as other articulations? And if I don't want bass flute I don't have to buy bass flute?

I love the sound of this and I am more of a sections versus ensembles person (my ensemble playing tends to sound like synths more than orchestras) However, I would get the ensemble if it is the base of a full orchestra to come. Because sometimes you do want ensembles with your sections. But if this isn't the base and I need to wait for the full orchestra, I may just do that. Because I really love the sound of this space. And all the mics! 


Also, when I saw Studio One, I thought you all had given up using Logic and Cubase and maybe this only works in Studio One now???? Will it work in Studio One 4? I don't have version 5 yet. (just kidding - well not able not having studio one 4 only)


----------



## NoamL

Mike Fox said:


> Imagine a choir recorded in this space?


----------



## Seycara

Aside from the Abbey Road 1 hype, I think we need to look at the release objectively:

- This is an ensemble library, which already narrows its market to exclude those that prefer individually sampled instruments/sections like myself.

- There are currently no announced legatos, which for a "foundations" library put at $450 full price is unusual as it is up against some very formidable rivals such as Nucleus ($450) which does include true legato for most sections as well as a killer selection of soloist legatos, and Ark 4 ($550) which has legato/power legato and a much more diverse palette of articulations. Worst case, this is a purely profit driven product segmentation to sell legatos in a "volume 2" (I really hope this isn't the case). If you take a listen to Paul Thomson's own official demo "Journey Across The Red Planet", at 0:51 the exposed horn tutti part sounds notably unrealistic like a 2000s EWQLSO sustains melody line and in my opinion suffers greatly from a lack of legato or any transitional sample content.

- I don't speak for other users, but 10 different mic positions is excessive in my opinion and just takes up hard drive space without any actual depth in velocity layers or RR if this is anything like BBCSO. I personally would much prefer something like Performance Samples or Cinematic Studio Series with 3/4 pristine velocity layers that are scripted to xfade impeccably instead of e.g. BBCSO horns where you have 2 velocity layers at FFF and P respectively making it impossible to have anything realistic in-between dynamically in an even slightly exposed context.

- Notable lack of articulations in general, strings only have one length of shorts (spiccato) and trills, measured tremolos etc. are missing across the board.

- The sound is nice, I like the Abbey Road ambience and it is very reminiscent of Teldex and not as wet as AIR Lyndhurst (which I do actually very much enjoy for its concert sound). But is this Abbey Road sound actually "better" than Teldex, Sony, EW studios, or any of the other less famous but still beautiful sounding stages/halls used for libraries such as Afflatus and CSS? I would say no, but this is up to personal taste

At the end of the day, I would price this library more in the $150 - $200 range; it's definitely usable, no doubt about that. However at $450, the extra $250 - $300 you're paying is just for the Abbey Road name with, in my opinion, no actual benefit in usability or realism. This may sound harsh but that's what this release seems like to me: buying a brand name product with no actual increase in functionality.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Seycara said:


> Aside from the Abbey Road 1 hype, I think we need to look at the release objectively:
> 
> - This is an ensemble library, which already narrows its market to exclude those that prefer individually sampled instruments/sections like myself.
> 
> - There are currently no announced legatos, which for a "foundations" library put at $450 full price is unusual as it is up against some very formidable rivals such as Nucleus ($450) which does include true legato for most sections as well as a killer selection of soloist legatos, and Ark 4 ($550) which has legato/power legato and a much more diverse palette of articulations. Worst case, this is a purely profit driven product segmentation to sell legatos in a "volume 2" (I really hope this isn't the case). If you take a listen to Paul Thomson's own official demo "Journey Across The Red Planet", at 0:51 the exposed horn tutti part sounds notably unrealistic like a 2000s EWQLSO sustains melody line and in my opinion suffers greatly from a lack of legato or any transitional sample content.
> 
> - I don't speak for other users, but 10 different mic positions is excessive in my opinion and just takes up hard drive space without any actual depth in velocity layers or RR if this is anything like BBCSO. I personally would much prefer something like Performance Samples or Cinematic Studio Series with 3/4 pristine velocity layers that are scripted to xfade impeccably instead of e.g. BBCSO horns where you have 2 velocity layers at FFF and P respectively making it impossible to have anything realistic in-between dynamically in an even slightly exposed context.
> 
> - Notable lack of articulations in general, strings only have one length of shorts (spiccato) and trills, measured tremolos etc. are missing across the board.
> 
> - The sound is nice, I like the Abbey Road ambience and it is very reminiscent of Teldex and not as wet as AIR Lyndhurst (which I do actually very much enjoy for its concert sound). But is this Abbey Road sound actually "better" than Teldex, Sony, EW studios, or any of the other less famous but still beautiful sounding stages/halls used for libraries such as Afflatus and CSS? I would say no, but this is up to personal taste
> 
> At the end of the day, I would price this library more in the $150 - $200 range; it's definitely usable, no doubt about that. However at $450, the extra $250 - $300 you're paying is just for the Abbey Road name with, in my opinion, no actual benefit in usability or realism. This may sound harsh but that's what this release seems like to me: buying a brand name product with no actual increase in functionality.


Guys, perhaps show a little courtesy and place criticism like this in the other thread about this lib:





__





Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations


I figure we should keep certain types of commentary out of the Commercial Announcements board. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/abbey-road-one-orchestral-foundations/




vi-control.net





The thread linked to above is a user-made thread more suitable for blunt response IMO.

The thread we're in is for the (paying) developer to announce the library.


----------



## John R Wilson

lgmcben said:


> You mean that "hacky" way that you have to locate certain set of files and delete them from your hdd? And risk breaking things like you said. That's not a feature though. So basically no mic-delete feature yet.



Yeah unfortunately you do need to go in and delete them yourself, however, it does not cause any issues once you have done it but make sure if updating to put the mics back or can get some issues.


----------



## CT

Seycara said:


> BBCSO horns where you have 2 velocity layers at FFF and P respectively making it impossible to have anything realistic in-between dynamically in an even slightly exposed context.



The BBCSO horns have three dynamic layers, which is pretty standard. That's been clarified a number of times on here and it's silly that people continue to inaccurately cite that. And the brass in this library seems to have even more.


----------



## tonaliszt

Guffy said:


> You can delete the mics you don't need. At least you can in BBCSO.


I don't think this is approved by the company. It is never a good idea to mess with sample paths.


----------



## Guffy

tonaliszt said:


> I don't think this is approved by the company. It is never a good idea to mess with sample paths.


Yes it is. 
And you are not messing with sample paths. By deleting a selected mic the mic becomes unavailable in the player.








How can I remove specific microphones from the BBC SO?


The BBC Symphony Orchestra gives you a large array of different microphone positions to choose from. Having access to these additional microphone signals can give you a great amount of control, how...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com


----------



## jazzbozo

Spitfire ladies and gents: well-done. There are many of us excited by this partnership and looking forward to using these beautiful sounds, whether in this release or the future ones in the collection.


----------



## andyhy

christianhenson said:


> thanks so much for your post. we've recorded the foundation library along with 9 additional selections already. Abbey 2 is fully recorded and we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library. So this is a very VERY exciting start for what is gonna be an amazing journey.



I thought it was going to be an IPO announcement he he. Seriously though, this morning (BST + 7 hours) here in the Philippines I pushed the buy button without hesitation after watching Paul's walkthrough and reading your development plans for the Spitfire/Abbey Road collaboration. I already have BBCSO Core and SCS but to me Abbey Road One is distinctively different. It's the cinematic journey on which I always hoped SA would embark. So congratulations Christian. But please can you make the price gap between BBCSO Core and Pro narrower so I can have more power in that library also. Can I also suggest that maybe sometime SA start a tutorial series showing how the different SA products can be made to work together. A bit like EW has at last started to do for Composer Cloud subscribers of which I'm also one. Congrats again. Can't wait for Nov 5.


----------



## Seycara

Mike T said:


> The BBCSO horns have three dynamic layers, which is pretty standard. That's been clarified a number of times on here and it's silly that people continue to inaccurately cite that. And the brass in this library seems to have even more.



Ah okay, I see. While that may be the case, the fade from the middle dynamic to the highest dynamic is definitely very sudden so my criticism from my previous post about the BBCSO horns still stand.


----------



## MaxOctane

In case it hasn't been said, congrats to @Spitfire Team @christianhenson @paulthomson for this major release in the middle of the pandemic. It's comforting to know this industry hasn't ground to a halt and you're marching ahead and keeping the quality high despite what must be a very uncomfortable working situation.


----------



## muadgil

Hi 
This library has a delightful sound, and seems to be pretty expressive. I was about to get BBCSO to have a full orchestra (and not a patchwork of various libraries).
For me the great questions lie in the modules that will be released. 
What will be the nature and content? 
For 49€, will you have : all strings legatos? All instruments legatos? Only low strings? 
Will they be paired? Like octaves? or multi instruments ?
These questions should be answered before many of us will take the plunge... 
A 2021 roadmap should be a great help, if you read this at Spitfire... 
By the way, good job, it's very exciting


----------



## lucor

@Spitfire Team @christianhenson @paulthomson 

Sorry for being so blunt, but PLEASE don't fuck this up! A sampled orchestra recorded at Abbey Road is the literal dream of many of us (including me) and a giant opportunity, so I hope you guys go ALL IN and don't make half-hearted efforts, like with the BBC (I know that was probably a budgeting decision, because you wanted to keep the price down, but still). 

So I hope you'll make these upcoming modular libraries real 'Pro' libraries with at least 4-5 dynamic layers (ppp-fff), top-of-the-line legato sampling and scripting, consistent & well-edited samples with a fixed pre-delay (bonus points if you can change it like you can with Audio Imperia's stuff) etc...
I'm definitely not worried about the recording quality, because in that regard Spitfire has always been the king of the industry.


----------



## GtrString

After watching the videos, I really like this library. Being able to control this like simple pads in a mix is essential, and it seems this library can do that. I also like the sound of the pop mics, and the flexibility of the whole thing.

Nothing too fancy schmanzy, sounds good and easy to control and play. Could be a go-to orchestral library for pop/rock/indie music.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Guffy said:


> People don't realize how big of deal this is?


As a Brit and present Londoner (I come from near Cambridge, so not a pure-blood) I do


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Mike Fox said:


>



I can't believe the person doing the comparison did not even get a proper copy for the 2019 one.
I have a mind to do it right


----------



## Hendrixon

@christianhenson @paulthomson 

First of all no matter if one enjoys ensembles or only wants single section, I think all agree this lib sounds great, so good job guys and crew.
Please see if you can answer few questions:

1.
This lib is obviously an Albion even though its not in the name <it's in the html tags that's for sure>
The thing is that its priced as an Albion, but the content amount is far from an Albion.
Compared to say Albion ONE, I think many can live without the extra non orchestral content, but there is a vast lack of articulations... the most baffling is the absence of Legato.
Why did you decide that a $450 "fundamentals" library (like Albion ONE is) is not worth having Legato?

2.
Can you please share how many dynamic layers each instrument has?

3.
Please provide a road map what will be in the 9 coming selections before the pre-order offer is closed.
As a prospect (hesitating) buyer I'm sure many would like to know this in order to make an informed decision.


Cheers


----------



## MartinH.

Hendrixon said:


> Please provide a road map what will be in the 9 coming selections before the pre-order offer is closed.
> As a prospect (hesitating) buyer I'm sure many would like to know this in order to make an informed decision.



They probably take years to make, if they give a roadmap now, they'll hear endless complaints about the inevitable delays and "broken promises" that would follow, because pretty much no one can correctily estimate the time such a mountain of work takes. In general there is no shortage of libraries that got delayed, and no shortage of libraries that were released with glaring flaws. I'd rather they stop announcing release dates and fix all issues _before_ release (not speaking about Spitfire specifically here).


----------



## yiph2

Guy has early access to AR1, hopefully we can hear what it can do!


----------



## Hendrixon

MartinH. said:


> They probably take years to make, if they give a roadmap now, they'll hear endless complaints about the inevitable delays and "broken promises" that would follow, because pretty much no one can correctily estimate the time such a mountain of work takes. In general there is no shortage of libraries that got delayed, and no shortage of libraries that were released with glaring flaws. I'd rather they stop announcing release dates and fix all issues _before_ release (not speaking about Spitfire specifically here).



Here is what Christian said earlier:


> we've recorded the foundation library along with 9 additional selections already. Abbey 2 is fully recorded and we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library.



The selection are already recorded and slated to release in [email protected]
So not sure it will be years.
And this has nothing to do with updating other libs


----------



## wayne_rowley

@christianhenson @paulthomson

Some additional questions/comments:

From the website: "Each of these Selections is designed to help you accomplish a simple task phenomenally well, such as creating achingly beautiful melodic low string lines with just one simple legato patch. "

- I do hope we get more than a _single sound/instrument_ for each additional £49 Selection. Please could you confirm?


From the website: "They will work seamlessly alongside Orchestral Foundations as well as on their own. "

- Will the Additional Selections libraries be a separate plug-in or will they expand the sounds and patches in the main plug-in? To me it would make sense for them to be integrated into the same player.


I confess I am torn on this one. It sounds very good indeed, but I've been used to BBCSO Core for a while and think I'll find the bundled articulations limiting. But if these Selection additions will add full legato on strings, brass and winds, along with some additional instruments and articulations, I'd be tempted to go for it on the basis of expandable potential (and the sound...)!

Wayne


----------



## MartinH.

Hendrixon said:


> Here is what Christian said earlier:
> 
> 
> The selection are already recorded and slated to release in [email protected]
> So not sure it will be years.
> And this has nothing to do with updating other libs



Nice! I missed the part you quoted. I thought they still have to record them.


----------



## MartinH.

wayne_rowley said:


> @christianhenson @paulthomson
> 
> Some additional questions/comments:
> 
> From the website: "Each of these Selections is designed to help you accomplish a simple task phenomenally well, such as creating achingly beautiful melodic low string lines with just one simple legato patch. "
> 
> - I do hope we get more than a _single sound/instrument_ for each additional £49 Selection. Please could you confirm?
> 
> 
> From the website: "They will work seamlessly alongside Orchestral Foundations as well as on their own. "
> 
> - Will the Additional Selections libraries be a separate plug-in or will they expand the sounds and patches in the main plug-in? To me it would make sense for them to be integrated into the same player.
> 
> 
> I confess I am torn on this one. It sounds very good indeed, but I've been used to BBCSO Core for now and think I'll find the bundled articulations limiting. But if these Selection additions will add full legato on strings, brass and winds, along with some additional instruments and articulations, I'd be tempted to go for it on the basis of expandable potential (and the sound...)!
> 
> Wayne



Also does the approach of selling the extra articulations as standalone expansions mean that it's impossible to later have one single keyswitched track per section? Or can their player plugin present this as one comprehensive keyswitched patch that has the articulations disabled that you didn't buy?


----------



## paulthomson

Hi Hendrixon,

I will be putting up some more info later but just a quick one (I'm in between meetings) - this Orchestral Foundations library has a lot more orchestral recordings in it than Albion ONE - this may not be immediately obvious until you see the detail in the library, but for example, 5 dynamic layers in the main Strings Longs, and 5 in the Spiccatos, Tpts and High Woods longs again 5dyn, and so on: it varies across the library (according to sensibility) but theres more detail here. We've also incorporated a lot of lessons learned from past libraries during the session work. So - yes - its an orchestra !! - but - there is innovation here 'under the hood' and people will immediately feel that when they start playing the sounds.

I'll be back with more info on the Selections later - but I also want to thumbs up the excitement we've had from many on the actual sound - which of course is a function of the performance, players, studio, gear, mix engineer (4 grammys ahem) - of course we all have our own taste in sound which is brilliant - how boring if we all sounded the same!! - but having this amazing new flavour in my palette and being able to draw on that sound.. every patch from this is already in my template and I can't wait to share more with you all as this project progresses. 

Mics wise - more is always more - yes I know - disk space - but but but!!! the mics are how you get YOUR sound - thats such an important element. I want to do a vlog on this - but thats for another thread.

Back to work!!

P


----------



## redlester

AllenConstantine said:


> Seriously @christianhenson? Aren't you sick of releasing the same samples over and over again? And I'm not referring at this particular new one, although I doubt that all the samples were recorded at Abbey!
> 
> 
> Instead, you know what you should do? Focus on bringing new updates for previous libraries! What happened to the BBCSO?
> Have the missing dynamic layers switched to Abbey now?
> 
> Geez! I can't believe people are still buying your marketing scam!



Why would you think some of the samples were not recorded at Abbey Road?

What happened to BBC SO was that it was released just one year ago and has already had numerous updates, including a full re-launch over the summer with more affordable versions split out, which link into each other allowing collaboration in an innovative way.

I don't think there are any missing dynamic layers, it is as was intended. If you want more dynamics you can buy the Studio Pro or Symphony Orchestra at about twice the cost of BBC (if you include a percussion library).

I can't believe people are still blathering on about marketing scams. If you don't like it, or don't need it, don't buy it!


----------



## JonS

paulthomson said:


> Hi Hendrixon,
> 
> I will be putting up some more info later but just a quick one (I'm in between meetings) - this Orchestral Foundations library has a lot more orchestral recordings in it than Albion ONE - this may not be immediately obvious until you see the detail in the library, but for example, 5 dynamic layers in the main Strings Longs, and 5 in the Spiccatos, Tpts and High Woods longs again 5dyn, and so on: it varies across the library (according to sensibility) but theres more detail here. We've also incorporated a lot of lessons learned from past libraries during the session work. So - yes - its an orchestra !! - but - there is innovation here 'under the hood' and people will immediately feel that when they start playing the sounds.
> 
> I'll be back with more info on the Selections later - but I also want to thumbs up the excitement we've had from many on the actual sound - which of course is a function of the performance, players, studio, gear, mix engineer (4 grammys ahem) - of course we all have our own taste in sound which is brilliant - how boring if we all sounded the same!! - but having this amazing new flavour in my palette and being able to draw on that sound.. every patch from this is already in my template and I can't wait to share more with you all as this project progresses.
> 
> Mics wise - more is always more - yes I know - disk space - but but but!!! the mics are how you get YOUR sound - thats such an important element. I want to do a vlog on this - but thats for another thread.
> 
> Back to work!!
> 
> P


Abbey Road ONE sounds phenomenal, Paul. I’m sure the Abbey Road series will be amazing. Terrific work!!


----------



## yiph2

Hey @paulthomson thanks for your (and your team's) brilliant work! I was wondering if you could release more information about the new modular library? Thanks!


----------



## Alex Fraser

We're all going to be really p*ssed if this "Modular Library" turns out to be modular synths..


----------



## Tice

Alex Fraser said:


> We're all going to be really p*ssed if this "Modular Library" turns out to be modular synths..


Actually that's exactly what I'd love to see happen, a modular library that bridges the gap between orchestra and modular synth.


----------



## rottoy

Tice said:


> Actually that's exactly what I'd love to see happen, a modular library that bridges the gap between orchestra and modular synth.



*Orchestral plinth?*


----------



## Hendrixon

paulthomson said:


> A)
> I will be putting up some more info later
> just a quick one:
> 5 dynamic layers in the main Strings Longs
> 5 in the Spiccatos,
> Tpts and High Woods longs again 5dyn, and so on
> it varies across the library (according to sensibility) but theres more detail here.
> 
> B)
> I'll be back with more info on the Selections later
> 
> C)
> Mics wise - more is always more - yes I know - disk space - but but but!!! the mics are how you get YOUR sound - thats such an important element.



I edited your response:

A) 
Thanks! very important info and reassuring to know
It did seem you shifted the investment here from lets say a horizontal approach to more vertical one (less content in numbers but what is there is deeper).
Perfectly reasonable and makes sense, but I must confess, the omission of Legato makes this a sore point.
Give this another thought, I think the lib will sell more with it then without

B) 
Double thanks! waiting eagerly!

C)
Who ever complained on this should be court-marshaled or sentenced to only use the factory kontakt lib for a year


Thanks Paul for taking the time to answer my questions, I know you don't post here very often so its VERY appreciated that you did!
Now if it was Christian answering? ahhh ok, the guy posts on social media all the time, nothing special

p.s. If Jake pulled that mic mute stunt on me, he would be fired.


----------



## axb312

paulthomson said:


> Hi Hendrixon,
> 
> I will be putting up some more info later but just a quick one (I'm in between meetings) - this Orchestral Foundations library has a lot more orchestral recordings in it than Albion ONE - this may not be immediately obvious until you see the detail in the library, but for example, 5 dynamic layers in the main Strings Longs, and 5 in the Spiccatos, Tpts and High Woods longs again 5dyn, and so on: it varies across the library (according to sensibility) but theres more detail here. We've also incorporated a lot of lessons learned from past libraries during the session work. So - yes - its an orchestra !! - but - there is innovation here 'under the hood' and people will immediately feel that when they start playing the sounds.
> 
> I'll be back with more info on the Selections later - but I also want to thumbs up the excitement we've had from many on the actual sound - which of course is a function of the performance, players, studio, gear, mix engineer (4 grammys ahem) - of course we all have our own taste in sound which is brilliant - how boring if we all sounded the same!! - but having this amazing new flavour in my palette and being able to draw on that sound.. every patch from this is already in my template and I can't wait to share more with you all as this project progresses.
> 
> Mics wise - more is always more - yes I know - disk space - but but but!!! the mics are how you get YOUR sound - thats such an important element. I want to do a vlog on this - but thats for another thread.
> 
> Back to work!!
> 
> P


How about RRs? How many of those? In the shorts and in the percussion? @Spitfire Team @paulthomson ?


----------



## Hendrixon

MartinH. said:


> Nice! I missed the part you quoted. I thought they still have to record them.



From what Christian wrote, it makes sense that everything is already recorded in the raw.
From all the info that can be gathered, I think there will be 4 packages:

ONE [Score/Symphonic size] Orchestra Ensemble (finished and in pre-order) + 9 additions (recorded the same time and with expected release time frame)
ONE [Score/Symphonic size] Orchestra Modular (already recorded and in the works, first chapter is done)

TWO Chamber Ensemble (my speculation) (fully recorded)
TWO Chamber orchestra (fully recorded)


----------



## yiph2

Just saw this on the Spitfire website:


----------



## wblaze

So, with the Orchestra Foundations at $450, and the 9 Selections packages at $49 each (from the website FAQ) the entire package will be around $900 in the end?


----------



## ed buller

Already bought it:



best

e


----------



## Tice

rottoy said:


> *Orchestral plinth?*


Well, if you strike that with a really big hammer you get like a beefed up Mahler hammer... I'll take it


----------



## mybadmemory

yiph2 said:


> Just saw this on the Spitfire website:



Legatos - Coming Soon???


----------



## SpitfireSupport

yiph2 said:


> Just saw this on the Spitfire website:



Hi all, 

Regarding this table, this was an unfortunate mistake on our part and it was not ready to be published. 

The correct values will be uploaded to the same article shortly, and we will post here to avoid any confusion.

My apologies for any confusion currently caused. 

Thanks 
Jack


----------



## SpitfireSupport

mybadmemory said:


> Legatos - Coming Soon???



Hi,

On the subject of Legatos, these are listed on the product page as part of the Film Scoring Selections which will be coming next year. They will not be added to Orchestral Foundations.

I hope this clarifies the displayed error in the table.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## jaketanner

ed buller said:


> Already bought it:
> 
> 
> 
> best
> 
> e



Was just about to post this...THIS shows off the library far better than whatever SF did...LOL.


----------



## brandowalk

I'm unclear... will there be individual orchestral instruments (ie. flute 1) with the future series?


----------



## Alex Fraser

brandowalk said:


> I'm unclear... will there be individual orchestral instruments (ie. flute 1) with the future series?


If you mean the future modular series, then yes. Scoring selections? Not known I think.


----------



## jazzbozo

Guy Michelmore just sold a lot of copies of this library today! Good stuff.


----------



## jaketanner

jazzbozo said:


> Guy Michelmore just sold a lot of copies of this library today! Good stuff.


Absolutely. Although I want him to transfer the same MIDI and touch it up for the BBCSO to a/b between them. But for that type of scoring work, it definitely sounds good.


----------



## John R Wilson

But for users of the BBCSO looking to mix in another libraries or someone after some more ensemble type patches to use with the BBCSO wouldnt something like Bernard Hermann's composers toolkit be just as well suited for this or just as good/if not better? On sale Bernard Harman composer toolkit provides many full sections, high strings, low string, woods, brass in section, legatos and more articulations and has a drier sound which could help with mixing the library in with a wetter library like the BBCSO or other libraries.


----------



## John R Wilson

jaketanner said:


> Absolutely. Although I want him to transfer the same MIDI and touch it up for the BBCSO to a/b between them. But for that type of scoring work, it definitely sounds good.



Yeah it certainly sound great!!


----------



## jaketanner

John R Wilson said:


> But for users of the BBCSO looking to mix in another libraries


My main issue for wanting other libraries to mix in with BBC is to have additional solo options. Like a flute 2, and add an alto flute and euphonium to the brass...also add a decent solo horn that can blend in nicely. Right now I'm looking at using the Studio pro series (I have that already), or adding a few of the buy one get one VSL solo instruments before the sale runs out.


----------



## John R Wilson

jaketanner said:


> My main issue for wanting other libraries to mix in with BBC is to have additional solo options. Like a flute 2, and add an alto flute and euphonium to the brass...also add a decent solo horn that can blend in nicely. Right now I'm looking at using the Studio pro series (I have that already), or adding a few of the buy one get one VSL solo instruments before the sale runs out.



I'm doing similar, going to be getting the Con Motos as love the sound of them and think it'll mix in pretty well with the BBCSO. I've also got VSL Synchronized woodwinds which works pretty well for some extra things when needed.


----------



## barteredbride

Is there any word on when the modular stuff is planned for release?

I guess summer or end of 2021 is being hopeful for the first few bits.


----------



## jaketanner

John R Wilson said:


> I'm doing similar, going to be getting the Con Motos as love the sound of them and think it'll mix in pretty well with the BBCSO. I've also got VSL Synchronized woodwinds which works pretty well for some extra things when needed.


I have CM...but why change the sound of the BBC strings? It's their best instrument I think...


----------



## John R Wilson

jaketanner said:


> I have CM...but why change the sound of the BBC strings? It's their best instrument I think...



I like the BBCSO strings but I'm not a fan of its legatos, find them inconsistent and no were near as good as the legatos that you get in SCS.


----------



## jaketanner

John R Wilson said:


> I like the BBCSO strings but I'm not a fan of its legatos, find them inconsistent and no were near as good as the legatos that you get in SCS.


True


----------



## John R Wilson

jaketanner said:


> True



If it had more smooth legatos and more closely matched SCS legatos then I would look no were else for something else as I love the tone of the BBCSO strings.


----------



## John R Wilson

jaketanner said:


> True



Also, just downloaded one of the Con Motos. Love it!! great playability and sounds so nice.


----------



## jaketanner

John R Wilson said:


> Also, just downloaded one of the Con Motos. Love it!! great playability and sounds so nice.


Definitely won’t regret it.


----------



## John R Wilson

jaketanner said:


> Definitely won’t regret it.



Nope I definitely wont regret it!! Just buying the rest now as I find it absolutely brilliant. Only tried the Cello so far but hopefully the rest are just as good.


----------



## jsnleo

@Spitfire Team @christianhenson @paulthomson 

Since TWO is only $49, I guess any future release in this series requires Abbey Road ONE to run?


----------



## CT

I don't believe the expansions require this first library.


----------



## holywilly

Abbey Road ONE is the new BBO, the future releases keep me excited! The brass and percussions sound really prestige, may add ONE to my collections.


----------



## easyrider

holywilly said:


> Abbey Road ONE is the new BBO, the future releases keep me excited! The brass and percussions sound really prestige, may add ONE to my collections.



BBO?


----------



## John R Wilson

easyrider said:


> BBO?



VSL Big Bang Orchestra


----------



## easyrider

paulthomson said:


> Just a note to also say _ we haven’t stopped working on SSO or BBC either. These are all really important to us. We want to offer composers as much choice as possible to create your music.
> 
> P



Hi Paul,

Does the work on SSO include a port to SF Player and the extra mic positions?


----------



## Zero&One

Listened to a few things and I like them. I'll be totally honest, I was hoping they would be awful as I'm still bitter as F at how BBC panned out. But these are nice.

Pricing though is way off for me, at the current content offering. Seems they are offered like the gaming industry are doing, in "early access". I'll probably look at these again when they are complete, that would be a fair evaluation.
I can see how these are compared to the competitors range, but the price and content isn't comparable.


----------



## Daniel James

@paulthomson nitpick of the century but would it be possible to get that Abbey Road logo on the UI? I dont know why, makes it feel...special, like the BBC one.

Will definitely be pre-ordering this one. Literally my only gripe is I want more! Can't wait to have some sections recorded in that room finally!!

Nice work making it happen lads :D

-DJ


----------



## stfciu

Daniel James said:


> @paulthomson nitpick of the century but would it be possible to get that Abbey Road logo on the UI? I dont know why, makes it feel...special, like the BBC one.
> 
> Will definitely be pre-ordering this one. Literally my only gripe is I want more! Can't wait to have some sections recorded in that room finally!!
> 
> Nice work making it happen lads :D
> 
> -DJ


Nice to see you again here Daniel! 
All the best.


----------



## jules

jsnleo said:


> @Spitfire Team @christianhenson @paulthomson
> 
> Since TWO is only $49, I guess any future release in this series requires Abbey Road ONE to run?


Hmm.. my understanding is that they'll run standalone (found on the website) :
_They will work seamlessly alongside Orchestral Foundations as well as on their own. _


----------



## lgmcben

Zero&One said:


> Pricing though is way off for me, at the current content offering. Seems they are offered like the gaming industry are doing, in "early access". I'll probably look at these again when they are complete, that would be a fair evaluation.
> I can see how these are compared to the competitors range, but the price and content isn't comparable.



- Full price = $449
- No legato
- No separate instrument sections
- No way people are gonna buy this if not for Abbey Road
- Can anyone name a library at this price without legato and sections?
- ...2 years later: since when did we accept "no legato for $449 library" as normal?

It's clear that you're buying this for the room sound. Which is fair though. Nothing wrong with that at all. People put money where their mouth is.

But (any compnay, not just Spitfire) by having exclusive access to these wonderful recording stages (AIR, Maida Vale, Abbey Road, ...) can lead to company getting lazy. They don't *have to* aim for the best possible quality or innovation. They can just aim for "ok" product. People will buy an "ok" product recorded at Abbey Road. I'm not saying they will go that way. No one knows. But for a start, they're already selling $449 package with no legato and no sections.(why not include legato in this instead of locking it in future expansions?)

Hope this won't turn into EA + FIFA, Madden, ...

Note: I bought bbcso and am happy with it so far. It's the only Spitfire product i have though. Don't know how well they treat their other products.


----------



## ptram

NoamL said:


> how many times did John Williams record with those musicians?



However, the two most mocked-up pieces by JW are probably the Imperial March (recorded at the now demolished Anvil Studios) and the E.T. flying scene, recorded at MGM/Sony.

Paolo


----------



## JonS

Daniel James said:


> @paulthomson nitpick of the century but would it be possible to get that Abbey Road logo on the UI? I dont know why, makes it feel...special, like the BBC one.
> 
> Will definitely be pre-ordering this one. Literally my only gripe is I want more! Can't wait to have some sections recorded in that room finally!!
> 
> Nice work making it happen lads :D
> 
> -DJ


Logo? I only care about sound, playability and functionality. Why does a logo matter at all? If it sounds great they could have called it Nihilism and it would be just as valuable as a library. I don’t care what the title of a library is let alone the logo. Music is about sound not visual aesthetics.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

Well, I have to agree. No legato is a deal-breaker for me.

I really love the tone / sound based on the videos seen. Couldn't care less if the lib was recorded at Abbey Road or some abandoned hangar, it's the result that matters. But hey, we're living in 2020, soon 2021 where one can expect some smart programming to make libraries more playable. Look for example at Aaron Venture's amazing latest brass and woodwind releases for Kontakt.

Another issue is the boring Spitfire player that hardly gets any updates, still IMO far behind Kontakt.


----------



## FinGael

JonS said:


> Logo? I only care about sound, playability and functionality. Why does a logo matter at all? If it sounds great they could have called it Nihilism and it would be just as valuable as a library. I don’t care what the title of a library is let alone the logo. Music is about sound not visual aesthetics.



Yes, music is about the sound but the creative process is a different thing.

People are different and sense things differently. For me the visuals affect my inspiration. I have to hide some libraries because the visuals in them are affecting my creativity in a negative way. Some have a positive effect and some others do not have any noticeable effect on the process.


----------



## stfciu

I think if Spitfire would give us at least a hint what can we expect in the expansions (including the legatos) that could help evaluating the present release better. Now we are in some kind of void.

I admit though the sound of this library is very, very good but like some of my fellow members no legato is something that pushes me off.
Maybe the first expansion that is about to be given for free taken you buy the library now are actually the legatos


----------



## easyrider

FinGael said:


> Yes, music is about the sound but the creative process is a different thing.
> 
> People are different and sense things differently. For me the visuals affect my inspiration. I have to hide some libraries because the visuals in them are affecting my creativity in a negative way. Some have a positive effect and some others do not have any noticeable effect on the process.



Excuses....?

So you need a certain designed GUI to create? 

Genuine question not a dig btw...


----------



## FinGael

easyrider said:


> Excuses....
> 
> So you need a certain designed GUI to create?



Excuses for some, maybe, but a real thing for me.

I work mainly in visual arts and have been sensitive to visuals for as long as I can remember. I have discussed about this with others and found out that I'm not the only one.. When you feel that you are built to get inspiration from visual things, it can be challenging to suddenly try to turn it off completely.


----------



## paulthomson

Hi all - ok let me have a go at answering as many qs as possible, apologies if I miss anything!

Easiest one first lol.. DJ - the logo Abbey use on their products is the one on the top right of the UI - they don't use the crossing in that scenario! Lots and lots more to come..

OK - some talk re SSO and BBC, the only reason we don't signal in advance what we're doing is we now regularly bin whole sessions if, once built, we aren't happy with them, and go back in and re-record. This can, in the worst case, add 4 months to proceedings. We have a very very high quality threshold, both during the sessions, during post and programming, and during the actual patch building and coding. We've been bitten so often in the past wanting to reassure people that x or y is being worked on, only then having for some reason to postpone or rethink how we're doing something, and getting flak and disappointing people on the timeline. 

So all I can say is.. we're working on both those, and you'll be very happy - eventually. Neither of these are abandoned! We issue lots and lots of updates. Some huge (biggest ever one was HZ Strings I believe) and some bug fixing. Every bug we can reproduce (that we agree is a bug!!) is logged and goes into the process to be fixed. We are sensible about collating enough bugs and updating them in blocks - so you don't have to update every product every week.

Now - whats up with the legatos then?! OK I'm pretty sure most of the info is on the site or in our comms but I'll collate some thoughts here to be totally transparent. 

Firstly - what are these three lines?

ABBEY ROAD ONE - FILM SCORING SELECTIONS

This is ensemble based, and gives you this incredible Studio 1 sound, out of the box, in a lot of detail (dynamics). You have the first product in this line - ORCHESTRAL FOUNDATIONS - which is the kind of fundamental stuff that gets you started. You can hear what you can do with this by checking out the first few demos, my demo Midio on youtube, and of course Guy M's fabulous first look Youtube.

Now we have recorded (and are building) a ton of material that focusses on specific *performance* things, culled from our favourite scores - these may be orchestrated, may be single section, but each patch is focussed on achieving a specific thing really brilliantly. A proportion of this stuff contains legato patches designed and honed on specific use cases. We've done a lot of research and testing in this area and have a load of new techniques we're incorporating into our work.

These extras are the other 'Selections' that load into the Abbey Road ONE plugin. You can pick and choose the bits that appeal to you for your own writing - and ignore the stuff you aren't interested in. 

You can even just grab a couple of selections and ignore the 'Orchestral Foundations' library - you don't have to have that to work in ONE. (But, I gotta say, having been using OF, every patch is now in my template!! lol)

OK so why not just make one large package with everything in it? Well, it would be a lot more expensive than OF is. Believe it or not this contains many, many days of session time, and you can hear it when you start playing it. It's not just about the room, we're not charging an Abbey Road tax or Simon Rhodes surcharge. We want to enable buyers to focus on what they are interested in and ignore the stuff they aren't.

We're still recording more bits for some of the selections - as we always do with every library, we do session blocks, come back and pick up extras, re-record things that didn't quite turn out as we planned and need some tweaks in the performance, etc etc. I know whats in the first two selections and their planned release date, and we'll share that info soon, before the end of the intro period, and also some info on the other selections that are in progress (being built). I'm not quite ready to yet, as we are doing a final build on a few patches this week. 

This comes back to - we won't announce until we've built, tested, happy, and ready to go. We're close on that. I literally can't wait to let you hear the first few selections!

So what about this new *modular orchestra*? Well again, I don't want to announce stuff thats not yet ready. I can tell you - its a long and exciting journey we've embarked on. Making stuff at this level of detail ain't fast. But it all locks into the ONE sound immaculately - same setups, same room, same engineer, same musicians. Think about this as a Moog Modular, some people want more VCFS, some love Clouds, some focus on Maths stuff (I'm terrible with modular so Christian will probably tell me my reference points are way off!) - again you will be able to build and focus your SF Abbey Road modular the way you want, with just the sounds you need. It is the most detailed and comprehensive project we've ever undertaken.

What is all this about Studio 2? Where's that come in? - well, again I'm not going to tell you about stuff that's still in progress!! This is wholly separate from the projects we are recording in Studio 1. 

Studio 1 = Film Scoring Selections & the new Modular Orchestra.

Someone asked about the dynamic layers in Orchestral Foundations percussion - its mostly 7 dynamics but this varies according to common sense.

Finally - my 2p.. the sound - its glorious. I know I'm biased but.. for what we do sound is so important. When I'm playing with this I'm like a kid on Christmas morning. Its ridiculous.

Signing out for now!

P


----------



## christianhenson

Nice one PT. Totally concur. I think what I'm proud of is introducing choice into our world so we can all find and develop our own voices and not simply sound like each other. SSO, we launched a new addition to that range only a couple of months ago and are listening to feedback on that.... and you'll see that we've got plenty up our sleeves with BBCSO too. Choice is one of our objectives and I can't wait to see how people combine these libraries along with stuff we've been doing with Hans, Olafur, and LCO. What a wonderfully rich orchestral library world we live in now eh PT compared to where we started?


----------



## davidson

@paulthomson @christianhenson Have you guys considered adding some kind of sound comparison function on your site? For example, an identical staccato / shorts line taken from each library so users can hear how each recording environment sounds, helping them choose the library which suits their needs?


----------



## paulthomson

christianhenson said:


> Nice one PT. Totally concur. I think what I'm proud of is introducing choice into our world so we can all find and develop our own voices and not simply sound like each other. SSO, we launched a new addition to that range only a couple of months ago and are listening to feedback on that.... and you'll see that we've got plenty up our sleeves with BBCSO too. Choice is one of our objectives and I can't wait to see how people combine these libraries along with stuff we've been doing with Hans, Olafur, and LCO. What a wonderfully rich orchestral library world we live in now eh PT compared to where we started?



Haha!! Definitely - there wasn’t much choice back then!


----------



## easyrider

davidson said:


> @paulthomson @christianhenson Have you guys considered adding some kind of sound comparison function on your site? For example, an identical staccato / shorts line taken from each library so users can hear how each recording environment sounds, helping them choose the library which suits their needs?



Don’t the walkthroughs do this? Have two or more open browser tabs open play BBC Shorts, play SSO shorts... compare


----------



## davidson

easyrider said:


> Don’t the walkthroughs do this? Have two or more open browser tabs open play BBC Shorts, play SSO shorts... compare



Well sure, you can get a rough idea by listening to the walkthroughs etc, but having a single page which contains the same passage from each library, all using similar mic configurations, would be extremely helpful IMO.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

Thank you Paul for chiming in here.
But it appears that:
- As of now there are no legatos and there's no indication when we get them and for what instruments.
- Afaik, there's still no indication if and when we get (host tempo) adaptable articulations like shorts and swells in the Spitfire player. If true, this is unforgiveable IMO and only keeps people sticking to Kontakt.

The Abbey Road lib has gorgeous _Swells_ Short; _Swells_ Medium; _Swells_ Long, as demonstrated by Guy Michelmore. But shouldn't these be host tempo syncable, as is standard for many Kontakt libs?


----------



## mussnig

Robert Kooijman said:


> Thank you Paul for chiming in here.
> But it appears that:
> - As of now there are no legatos and there's no indication when we get them and for what instruments.
> - Afaik, there's still no indication if and when we get (host tempo) adaptable articulations like shorts and swells in the Spitfire player. If true, this is unforgiveable IMO and only keeps people sticking to Kontakt.
> 
> The Abbey Road lib has gorgeous _Swells_ Short; _Swells_ Medium; _Swells_ Long, as demonstrated by Guy Michelmore. But shouldn't these be host tempo syncable, as is standard for many Kontakt libs?



I guess you use them as One-Shots and as demonstrated in Guy's video you can just bounce them to Audio and then line them up exactly as needed. IIRC in other Spitfire products there is just one Swells Patch but it has a Variation Slider so you basically make the selection between Short, Medium and Long within the Patch ...


----------



## Alex Fraser

Just as long as the first expansion is called “Spitfire POWER Legato” - I’m happy.


----------



## christianhenson

mussnig said:


> I guess you use them as One-Shots and as demonstrated in Guy's video you can just bounce them to Audio and then line them up exactly as needed. IIRC in other Spitfire products there is just one Swells Patch but it has a Variation Slider so you basically make the selection between Short, Medium and Long within the Patch ...



Yeah I don't like mussing with the sound quality of swells so lay one down and release the key the minute the swell has finished then simply move the midi region until the note off event matches the point in which I want it to hit.... I always muss around with swells anyway because sometimes you want them before say the head of the next bar, sometimes just after sometimes bang on.


----------



## lgmcben

christianhenson said:


> Nice one PT. Totally concur. I think what I'm proud of is introducing choice into our world so we can all find and develop our own voices and not simply sound like each other. SSO, we launched a new addition to that range only a couple of months ago and are listening to feedback on that.... and you'll see that we've got plenty up our sleeves with BBCSO too. Choice is one of our objectives and I can't wait to see how people combine these libraries along with stuff we've been doing with Hans, Olafur, and LCO. What a wonderfully rich orchestral library world we live in now eh PT compared to where we started?


Good to hear there's still love for the BBCSO!

I can only wish those something up your sleeves are some of the following:

1. Ability to formally and safely delete unused mic signals. Instead of making users jump through 8 steps hoops like your article here: 









How can I remove specific microphones from the BBC SO?


The BBC Symphony Orchestra gives you a large array of different microphone positions to choose from. Having access to these additional microphone signals can give you a great amount of control, how...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com





I mean, you already went as far as writing this official article, why not make it a built-in feature, right?

2. .... nah, only #1 is fine. BBCSO is a very good package already. I'd honestly still go for BBCSO even if it comes out at the same time as Abbey Road series.


----------



## paulthomson

mussnig said:


> I guess you use them as One-Shots and as demonstrated in Guy's video you can just bounce them to Audio and then line them up exactly as needed. IIRC in other Spitfire products there is just one Swells Patch but it has a Variation Slider so you basically make the selection between Short, Medium and Long within the Patch ...



yes - I tend to leave them in midi and just move the midi note to the right position.

we do have all of the functionality we use in our Kontakt libraries coded into our own plugin. A few of our libraries use our own time stretching code. In this library the longer shorts have very flexible uses - I go through this in the walkthrough.


----------



## yiph2

Hey @paulthomson and @christianhenson , could you guys clarity on one thing? Do we get the free selection if we buy AR1 before the pre order ends, or the intro price ends? Thanks!


----------



## paulthomson

It’s a gift for pre ordering!


----------



## holywilly

@paulthomson I’m super excited about the Abbey Road ONE and can’t wait to play with it.


----------



## Drundfunk

I mean the sound I'm hearing really clicks with me. I love it. I'm still not sure I understand what modular library means, but I hope I can buy Abbey Road Strings, Abbey Road Brass, Abbey Road Woodwinds, Abbey Road Percussion, Abbey Road Choir etc. and have full control over the sections. I want that so hard (that's what she said)! Also hope till then the player got improved.


----------



## barteredbride

paulthomson said:


> Hi all - ok let me have a go at answering as many qs as possible, apologies if I miss anything!
> 
> Easiest one first lol.. DJ - the logo Abbey use on their products is the one on the top right of the UI - they don't use the crossing in that scenario! Lots and lots more to come..
> 
> OK - some talk re SSO and BBC, the only reason we don't signal in advance what we're doing is we now regularly bin whole sessions if, once built, we aren't happy with them, and go back in and re-record. This can, in the worst case, add 4 months to proceedings. We have a very very high quality threshold, both during the sessions, during post and programming, and during the actual patch building and coding. We've been bitten so often in the past wanting to reassure people that x or y is being worked on, only then having for some reason to postpone or rethink how we're doing something, and getting flak and disappointing people on the timeline.
> 
> So all I can say is.. we're working on both those, and you'll be very happy - eventually. Neither of these are abandoned! We issue lots and lots of updates. Some huge (biggest ever one was HZ Strings I believe) and some bug fixing. Every bug we can reproduce (that we agree is a bug!!) is logged and goes into the process to be fixed. We are sensible about collating enough bugs and updating them in blocks - so you don't have to update every product every week.
> 
> Now - whats up with the legatos then?! OK I'm pretty sure most of the info is on the site or in our comms but I'll collate some thoughts here to be totally transparent.
> 
> Firstly - what are these three lines?
> 
> ABBEY ROAD ONE - FILM SCORING SELECTIONS
> 
> This is ensemble based, and gives you this incredible Studio 1 sound, out of the box, in a lot of detail (dynamics). You have the first product in this line - ORCHESTRAL FOUNDATIONS - which is the kind of fundamental stuff that gets you started. You can hear what you can do with this by checking out the first few demos, my demo Midio on youtube, and of course Guy M's fabulous first look Youtube.
> 
> Now we have recorded (and are building) a ton of material that focusses on specific *performance* things, culled from our favourite scores - these may be orchestrated, may be single section, but each patch is focussed on achieving a specific thing really brilliantly. A proportion of this stuff contains legato patches designed and honed on specific use cases. We've done a lot of research and testing in this area and have a load of new techniques we're incorporating into our work.
> 
> These extras are the other 'Selections' that load into the Abbey Road ONE plugin. You can pick and choose the bits that appeal to you for your own writing - and ignore the stuff you aren't interested in.
> 
> You can even just grab a couple of selections and ignore the 'Orchestral Foundations' library - you don't have to have that to work in ONE. (But, I gotta say, having been using OF, every patch is now in my template!! lol)
> 
> OK so why not just make one large package with everything in it? Well, it would be a lot more expensive than OF is. Believe it or not this contains many, many days of session time, and you can hear it when you start playing it. It's not just about the room, we're not charging an Abbey Road tax or Simon Rhodes surcharge. We want to enable buyers to focus on what they are interested in and ignore the stuff they aren't.
> 
> We're still recording more bits for some of the selections - as we always do with every library, we do session blocks, come back and pick up extras, re-record things that didn't quite turn out as we planned and need some tweaks in the performance, etc etc. I know whats in the first two selections and their planned release date, and we'll share that info soon, before the end of the intro period, and also some info on the other selections that are in progress (being built). I'm not quite ready to yet, as we are doing a final build on a few patches this week.
> 
> This comes back to - we won't announce until we've built, tested, happy, and ready to go. We're close on that. I literally can't wait to let you hear the first few selections!
> 
> So what about this new *modular orchestra*? Well again, I don't want to announce stuff thats not yet ready. I can tell you - its a long and exciting journey we've embarked on. Making stuff at this level of detail ain't fast. But it all locks into the ONE sound immaculately - same setups, same room, same engineer, same musicians. Think about this as a Moog Modular, some people want more VCFS, some love Clouds, some focus on Maths stuff (I'm terrible with modular so Christian will probably tell me my reference points are way off!) - again you will be able to build and focus your SF Abbey Road modular the way you want, with just the sounds you need. It is the most detailed and comprehensive project we've ever undertaken.
> 
> What is all this about Studio 2? Where's that come in? - well, again I'm not going to tell you about stuff that's still in progress!! This is wholly separate from the projects we are recording in Studio 1.
> 
> Studio 1 = Film Scoring Selections & the new Modular Orchestra.
> 
> Someone asked about the dynamic layers in Orchestral Foundations percussion - its mostly 7 dynamics but this varies according to common sense.
> 
> Finally - my 2p.. the sound - its glorious. I know I'm biased but.. for what we do sound is so important. When I'm playing with this I'm like a kid on Christmas morning. Its ridiculous.
> 
> Signing out for now!
> 
> P


This is all cooool stuff...!

I know you don´t want to commit to a timeline, BUT !  when do you think we can see some of the modular stuff being available?

By end of 2021 ?? That gives you guy´s just over a year! 

We´re patient though


----------



## Architekton

So modular will be sample library like Symphonic Strings, Brass, WW but newly recorded at Abbey Road and with all necessary articulations and proper legatos? Or I got it all wrong?


----------



## jaketanner

Architekton said:


> So modular will be sample library like Symphonic Strings, Brass, WW but newly recorded at Abbey Road and with all necessary articulations and proper legatos? Or I got it all wrong?


I believe this is what Paul said. However I would not expect this to come out for at least a year.


----------



## Architekton

jaketanner said:


> I believe this is what Paul said. However I would not expect this to come out for at least a year.



Ok, if its true, my wallet is ready, no matter when!


----------



## muziksculp

Which studio has more reflections/longer reflection tails, Air or AR-Studio One ?


----------



## Jack All

@Spitfire Team @christianhenson @paulthomson 

I think it sounds wonderful - so I pre ordered already. Can't wait to play with it and to see what comes next. I think a lot of people don't realise how much work goes into this project and how big a financial risk this is. I think Spitfire Audio is the only company in the world who can pull this off. All those years of experiences and expertise that goes into this project from Spitfire Audio and Abbey Road Studio. This will be the "best" orchestra sample library in the world when it is all finished - I got no doubt about that ("best" meaning the best possible orchestra that could be recorded/sampled at Abbey Road Studios).

I already own Spitfire Studio Orchestra together with Bernard Hermann and Kepler (Air Studio One) and all Cinesamples libraries (MGM Scoring Stage). Both are great orchestra libraries and I actually promised myself not to buy into a new orchestra - but here I go  

I think that some people in this forum are missing the point (or maybe don't agree) regarding what motivates Spitfire Audio. I get the clear feeling that it is Spitfire Audios passion for developing tools for music and to share that with as many as possible that is their driving force. People might not like what Spitfire Audio are creating (taste are diffrent) but I always feel bad when I sense that some people are missing that point.

Honestly - ask yourself what the world would be without Spitfire Audios products? How many great products would be missing and how much shared knowledge from videos (from exspecially @christianhenson) wouldn't have been. I appreciate so much when skilfull people like Spitfire Audio got the courage to dream big and take the financial risk and the hard work to put products into the world that enriches so many peoples lifes.

So when Spitfire Audio in the introduction video are describing Abbey Road and Spitfire Audio as institutions - I completely get that. 

Good luck to Spitfire Audio with this new project. I hope there will be enough customers who buys the libraries so that the project can be completed.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

paulthomson said:


> yes - I tend to leave them in midi and just move the midi note to the right position.
> 
> we do have all of the functionality we use in our Kontakt libraries coded into our own plugin. A few of our libraries use our own time stretching code. In this library the longer shorts have very flexible uses - I go through this in the walkthrough.



From the Abbey Road One Foundations manual:
"E. SYNC TO TEMPO Sync to your host BPM. Not available in this library at this time."

I'm aware there are ways to use fixed-length or non-tempo synced articulations by messing with the MIDI or bouncing to audio, but how intuitive is that? My gripe with this library is mainly that it lacks features common in other recent "pro" libs. For example, with the much improved quality of the latest time stretch algorithms, it would be great to have at least the option of host-tempo or CC control.

Soundwise, based on the videos I've seen, Abbey Road One is really fantastic, and I can easily see Spitfire has a potential winner here.


----------



## barteredbride

Architekton said:


> So modular will be sample library like Symphonic Strings, Brass, WW but newly recorded at Abbey Road and with all necessary articulations and proper legatos? Or I got it all wrong?


I get the impression it will be split into smaller libraries to buy, rather than just 'brass'. 

Hence the modular bit. 

But they've also said it will be the most detailed stuff they've ever done.

(Maybe the most expensive too!!)


----------



## dzilizzi

davidson said:


> @paulthomson @christianhenson Have you guys considered adding some kind of sound comparison function on your site? For example, an identical staccato / shorts line taken from each library so users can hear how each recording environment sounds, helping them choose the library which suits their needs?


Try some of these:



I thought there was at least one more but I'm not finding it.


----------



## MA-Simon

-


----------



## MA-Simon

dzilizzi said:


> Paul tries to answer the question. it sounds like they have some almost done, but until they are almost at the releasable version, they don't want to say anything in case they have to dump the whole project and start over. Or go in a different direction. And I'm guessing if things don't work and have to be done over, it messes with the timing of everything else. You only have so many people to do the work.


but why not offer that as eary access like 100% of gaming companies today? Just provide us the beta patches. Maybe I am just to impatient. ): Sorry, as stated elsewhere I had to many spritzes.


----------



## MA-Simon

paulthomson said:


> OK - some talk re SSO and BBC, the only reason we don't signal in advance what we're doing is we now regularly bin whole sessions if, once built, we aren't happy with them, and go back in and re-record. This can, in the worst case, add 4 months to proceedings. We have a very very high quality threshold, both during the sessions, during post and programming, and during the actual patch building and coding. We've been bitten so often in the past wanting to reassure people that x or y is being worked on, only then having for some reason to postpone or rethink how we're doing something, and getting flak and disappointing people on the timeline.


COMMUNICATION. COMMUNICATON. Lots of it. Maybe you need some kind of thing? Look at Star Citizen. That Game that never finishes, but, it has communication! I don't care if something gets scrapped. But if you don't tell me obout that, I am going to ask questions...


----------



## easyrider

I don’t see what the problem is...a couple of days ago this AR1 didn’t exist...now it does people are moaning about addons that don’t currently exist.

SF are giving the choice to pre-order...if you don’t that’s your choice.


----------



## Gingerbread

For those who have the SSO lineup, is this library a bit less ambient and wet than Lyndhurst?


----------



## MA-Simon

easyrider said:


> don’t see what the problem is...a couple of days ago this AR1 didn’t exist...now it does people are moaning about addons that don’t currently exist.


You are wrong. There was the possibility for other libraries to get fixes or expansions. Spitfire chose to say we go in a different
direction. Which is fine, but sucks if they do not offer direction for previous offerings.


----------



## christianhenson

Yes there’s plenty of tome. We’re content hounds and be sure will be releasing all sorts of extra films and info before then.


----------



## dzilizzi

Gingerbread said:


> For those who have the SSO lineup, is this library a bit less ambient and wet than Lyndhurst?


To me, yes. Overall, it is less wet. But not that much.


----------



## dcoscina

thanks @paulthomson and @christianhenson. These are all very exciting developments. The sound of AB1 is a must have for me. It encompasses a sound as found on Williams' Phantom Menace, and one I've been after for quite some time now. 

I know this is not really relevant at this stage, but I hope some of the Abbey Rd stuff makes its way to StaffPad eventually. That would be amazing!!!


----------



## easyrider

MA-Simon said:


> You are wrong.



A couple of days ago this AR1 didn’t exist...now it does people are moaning about addons that don’t currently exist.

No mate all facts....


----------



## barteredbride

easyrider said:


> I don’t see what the problem is...a couple of days ago this AR1 didn’t exist...now it does people are moaning about addons that don’t currently exist.
> 
> SF are giving the choice to pre-order...if you don’t that’s your choice.


Exactly!

I mean, Spitfire have a plan to offer lots of different types of sample libraries (ensembles, pre orchestrated small 'selections', and future pro modular super-detailed sampled stuff) and at different price points.

There's something for everyone, from the beginner, hobbyist and to pro level.

They can't tell you the full plan, because they're in the middle of scripting, recording and building the libraries !

They're all over YouTube and on forums, they'll tell you things when they can !


----------



## axb312

What is the point of this library? Even as a sketch library, I feel it should've had legato and a few extra articulations like trills.

As such, I'm not sure how usable it is. You have pad like strings, brass and WWs.
You have some non tempo synced swells.
You have one length of shorts in the strings and some more in the other sections.
Percussion sounds stellar but could use some more than the 5 RRs seen in the walkthroughs.

Apologies for posting this in the commercial thread. Hoping @paulthomson or @christianhenson could lay out their vision for this library. Yes everything sounds great. How does one use it though? Especially considering other ensemble libraries in a similar price range and/ or the various other libraries one may have.

This is a very exciting first step though and I am looking forward to the upcoming detailed, individual sections.


----------



## jbuhler

barteredbride said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I mean, Spitfire have a plan to offer lots of different types of sample libraries (ensembles, pre orchestrated small 'selections', and future pro modular super-detailed sampled stuff) and at different price points.
> 
> There's something for everyone, from the beginner, hobbyist and to pro level.
> 
> They can't tell you the full plan, because they're in the middle of scripting, recording and building the libraries !
> 
> They're all over YouTube and on forums, they'll tell you things when they can !


But here’s the deal: they aren’t giving me the exact library to my exact specifications now this minute. And really it’s all about my needs at this moment. Also is it too much to ask that they place the AR1 orchestra on call in my studio? I mean I should be able to get that for a couple hundred dollars, right?

Seriously, despite myself, I find this new line quite exciting. I’m still not sure how the old Air Studio stuff fits into the plan for the business if the new line, especially the modular library, doesn’t carry a super premium price. But that’s for SF to work out.

I’m also now wondering again why SF abandoned the old BML concept without completing it according to the original specifications and if they have a better plan to ensure that they can get over whatever hump (market or technical) derailed BML and led SF to the decision to lower the price somewhat and transform it into SSO. SSO, though an excellent set of libraries, suffers a bit from the fact that the original BML scheme was never completed.


----------



## jbuhler

axb312 said:


> What is the point of this library? Even as a sketch library, I feel it should've had legato and a few extra articulations like trills.
> 
> As such, I'm not sure how usable it is. You have pad like strings, brass and WWs.
> You have some non tempo synced swells.
> You have one length of shorts in the strings and some more in the other sections.
> Percussion sounds stellar but could use some more than the 5 RRs seen in the walkthroughs.
> 
> Apologies for posting this in the commercial thread. Hoping @paulthomson or @christianhenson could lay out their vision for this library. Yes everything sounds great. How does one use it though? Especially considering other ensemble libraries in a similar price range and/ or the various other libraries one may have.
> 
> This is a very exciting first step though and I am looking forward to the upcoming detailed, individual sections.


A lot of these concerns go away if it sits reasonably well with other section libraries like SSO or BBCSO. I rarely sketch with legato for instance, because in most instances I sketch by instrumental family (winds; brass; piano, harp & percussion; strings) requiring harmonies. In that respect breaking out the winds and brass into multiple instruments is a bit of a problem, though it’s one I’m used to working with. If I really need legato, say violin 1 or flute, I’ll add that to the sketch. And what’s important is that the sketching library and the individual libraries fit together well enough for the sketch. Legato mostly comes in after the sketch stage, adding in detail or in completely reworking the sketch for the section libraries (depending on the material).


----------



## daan1412

I'm going to pre-order Orchestral Foundations, but unfortunately I can't help seeing it as an incomplete product. It's frustrating, because it would take just this one step to make me totally satisfied for now - and that's some basic legato. It's like they didn't want to make it too good on purpose. Opinions vary, as I've noticed in another thread, but to me legato is essential. It's a modern standard. Without it, the library is going to feel a little bit like a demo version for me personally.

I can only hope that the legato content will be comprehensive enough and we won't end up with 3 types of high strings legato, but no trumpets legato, for example. In other words, I really want each section of OF to get a corresponding legato as a minimum. Then I'm hoping for combos, runs, effects and stuff like that.

Their approach to Selections is intriguing. It doesn't look like we're getting straight up "Abbey Road Legatos" or "Abbey Road Orchestral Runs". I bet it's more like "Abbey Road Heroic Brass" or "Abbey Road Super Mega Emotional Strings" etc. you get the idea... I just hope I'll be able to expand on all sections at once, instead of getting strings additions Q1, woodwinds additions in Q2 and so on... That would be a pain.

Anyway, I trust Spitfire on this one and I believe that once we get all the parts, I will be more than happy with it. I just can't NOT invest in a sample library recorded in this studio. It's literally something I've always wanted to have (well, it's not LSO at AR, but it's good enough).


----------



## dogdad

I love the sound! This is, for many of us very, very exciting!

As I absolutely want to purchase this, I do have some reservations regarding the lack of legatos and information regarding them in future expansions. 

Here’s my thinking on this - 

For my writing and the way I compose, I write in single lines 90% of the time. A good amount of the music I write involves long sustained lines and I almost always use legatos for that. In fact my template is made up of mainly legato patches for sustained notes and very few long/sus patches, as I very infrequently play chords with orchestral sections. 

What I’d like to know is what is planned for the expansions. They’re $50 which is really great but how many and what’s the content? I could end up paying quite bit for everything and still not get what I’m looking for (who am I kidding, I’m sure I’d love it). My concern is, should I just wait for the pro versions and take the money I saved and apply it towards that? I’m most definitely going to purchase the pro versions and if it ends up making One redundant and I never use it, it’ll be a waste of money. 

I really would like to know if Spitfire has at least a general legato planned for each section. I know this doesn’t seem likely based on what Paul and Christian have said (looks like expansions will be specialized, which is also really intriguing) but it looks like I’ll be buying into a larger library and not what is just presented here. Nothing wrong with that (in fact it’s rather exciting) I just need to budget it out, lol!

Basically, as it sounds like I’ll be purchasing this PLUS the expansions what will the final cost be and would be worth it just waiting. Choices, choices...

Maybe the number of expansions planned? At least with that we’ll have a better idea of total investmet. 


Thanks to Paul and Christian for coming here to answer our questions and be involved in the dialog. You guys make amazing tools, that I for one would be lost without!


----------



## Craig Sharmat

I end up using so many different libraries that a lack of legato is pretty much a non issue, I have plenty and my guess is I would not have a problem mixing in another libraries legato but still get the Abby Road Sound in my orch if that is what I was after.


----------



## prodigalson

dogdad said:


> I love the sound! This is, for many of us very, very exciting!
> 
> As I absolutely want to purchase this, I do have some reservations regarding the lack of legatos and information regarding them in future expansions.
> 
> Here’s my thinking on this -
> 
> For my writing and the way I compose, I write in single lines 90% of the time. A good amount of the music I write involves long sustained lines and I almost always use legatos for that. In fact my template is made up of mainly legato patches for sustained notes and very few long/sus patches, as I very infrequently play chords with orchestral sections.
> 
> What I’d like to know is what is planned for the expansions. They’re $50 which is really great but how many and what’s the content? I could end up paying quite bit for everything and still not get what I’m looking for (who am I kidding, I’m sure I’d love it). My concern is, should I just wait for the pro versions and take the money I saved and apply it towards that? I’m most definitely going to purchase the pro versions and if it ends up making One redundant and I never use it, it’ll be a waste of money.
> 
> I really would like to know if Spitfire has at least a general legato planned for each section. I know this doesn’t seem likely based on what Paul and Christian have said (looks like expansions will be specialized, which is also really intriguing) but it looks like I’ll be buying into a larger library and not what is just presented here. Nothing wrong with that (in fact it’s rather exciting) I just need to budget it out, lol!
> 
> Basically, as it sounds like I’ll be purchasing this PLUS the expansions what will the final cost be and would be worth it just waiting. Choices, choices...
> 
> Maybe the number of expansions planned? At least with that we’ll have a better idea of total investmet.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Paul and Christian for coming here to answer our questions and be involved in the dialog. You guys make amazing tools, that I for one would be lost without!



For what its worth, my understanding is that the MODULAR library they're referencing is different to the Film Scoring Selections series which is the specialized expansions. My take is that Abbey Road One is the first installment in the Film Scoring Selections series and the MODULAR library will be a different, more detailed traditional sections library along the lines of SSS, SSB etc. and might even be sold as they did the BML line so trumpets separate to horns etc. ?

Thats my understanding at this time at least. So if you're interested in owning the SSO recorded at Abbey Road it might be worth waiting. This library is more like Albion with the addition of future specialized use case expansions.


----------



## mussnig

As far as I can tell, many libraries also don't have Legatos for e.g. Con Sordino or other techniques (SCS seems to be a notable exception, though). So even with other well regarded libraries, you won't find Legatos for every scenario and you can still make great music with them.

But of course I very much understand, if people are expecting Legatos for the price tag ... on the other hand, don't forget the number of mics and dynamic layers.


----------



## Alex Fraser

prodigalson said:


> For what its worth, my understanding is that the MODULAR library they're referencing is different to the Film Scoring Selections series which is the specialized expansions. My take is that Abbey Road One is the first installment in the Film Scoring Selections series and the MODULAR library will be a different, more detailed traditional sections library along the lines of SSS, SSB etc. and might even be sold as they did the BML line so trumpets separate to horns etc. ?
> 
> Thats my understanding at this time at least. So if you're interested in owning the SSO recorded at Abbey Road it might be worth waiting. This library is more like Albion with the addition of future specialized use case expansions.


My understanding too, and also I'm pretty sure that the two product lines are being recorded with the same mics, seating etc with the goal that it'll all blend together like chocolate.


----------



## mussnig

Alex Fraser said:


> My understanding too, and also worth adding that the two product lines are being recorded with the same mics, seating etc with the goal that it'll all blend together like chocolate.



This is what I am hoping for! Especially the combination of individual sections with the (hopefully fun) expansions seems exciting to me. I recently got BHCT as an addition to Studio Orchestra Pro and I find it very nice to use certain patches from BHCT while still having full control over each section, without worrying about matching different rooms or something like that. For me personally, this is really a joy to work with.


----------



## dzilizzi

Alex Fraser said:


> My understanding too, and also I'm pretty sure that the two product lines are being recorded with the same mics, seating etc with the goal that it'll all blend together like chocolate.


You had to bring in the chocolate!


----------



## Alex Fraser

dzilizzi said:


> You had to bring in the chocolate!


My god, you're right. Not on purpose, I promise. 😂


----------



## axb312

@christianhenson @paulthomson Will the upcoming selections be included in future sales? Asking because the 29 USD Originals haven't been included in sales so far. Wondering if these 49 USD libs will be.


----------



## ism

axb312 said:


> @christianhenson @paulthomson Will the upcoming selections be included in future sales? Asking because the 29 USD Originals haven't been included in sales so far. Wondering if these 49 USD libs will be.


You‘de be very luck if any company, ever, would give you information on future sale prices before a library itself is even released.

It’s probably reasonable to hope for a bundle price eventually ... thought not soon.

I‘m content to not be an early adopter on this, but will be keeping an eye on sales and bundles in the coming years.


----------



## JonS

Craig Sharmat said:


> I end up using so many different libraries that a lack of legato is pretty much a non issue, I have plenty and my guess is I would not have a problem mixing in another libraries legato but still get the Abby Road Sound in my orch if that is what I was after.


The lack of legato is only temporary as legato patches are coming  Other than that, you are 100% spot on correctamundo!!


----------



## jbuhler

Alex Fraser said:


> My god, you're right. Not on purpose, I promise. 😂


Sorry, you’ll now have to read 20 pages of posts on British chocolate, as is the tradition on SF posts.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Mmm... Chocolate GAS... (or is that CAS?)

Okay, that's it: a frozen Dark Reese's Thin for me!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Ihnoc

All set for the palette present in Foundations personally, but still excited to see what the future holds for this collaboration. Congratulations @christianhenson @paulthomson and @Spitfire Team . I'm sure lots of work went into this relationship, well beyond what we see as the current collection!


----------



## Michel Simons

jbuhler said:


> Sorry, you’ll now have to read 20 pages of posts on British chocolate, as is the tradition on SF posts.



British chocolate. I didn't know that was a thing. Is it a bit like British Summer?


----------



## scoringdreams

Could we get a timpani roll included with the foundations set please?


----------



## erica-grace

Maybe I missed it, but is there a release date set yet?


----------



## Alex Fraser

Michel Simons said:


> British chocolate. I didn't know that was a thing. Is it a bit like British Summer?


British chocolate = Worse than European, better than American. 😏
British Summer = Rain.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Michel Simons said:


> British chocolate. I didn't know that was a thing. Is it a bit like British Summer?



Do not mock it.

It is a weapon of incredible power in the right hands. I have been happily married for 30 years. Do not underestimate the power of British Chocolate. I have wielded it to great effect over the years, and on several occasions I do not think I exagerate when I say it may have saved my life.....

Belgian chocolate, however, is another matter. It is the nuclear option in confectionary, and is only deployed in the direst of circumstances....


----------



## ism

Alex Fraser said:


> British chocolate = Worse than European, better than American. 😏
> British Summer = Rain.



Seriously, do not underestimate the merits British chocolate. 

Slightly a different concept from European chocolate. 

Irish chocolate is slightly better. (I have an Irish friend who indignantly wrote Cadburys after doing to London, and got a very polite letter of apology in reply). 

Canadian chocolate is a step down from British, but still better than American.

The situation in Africa is interesting too. But that would be a whole other post.


----------



## Michael Antrum

ism said:


> Seriously, do not underestimate the merits British chocolate.
> 
> Slightly a different concept from European chocolate.
> 
> Irish chocolate is slightly better. (I have an Irish friend who indignantly wrote Cadburys after doing to London, and got a very polite letter of apology in reply).
> 
> Canadian chocolate is a step down from British, but still better than American.
> 
> The situation in Africa is interesting too. But that would be a whole other post.



Cadbury's used to be British Chocolate, but now it has dual nationality since it was bought by our cousins across the pond. They reformulated it, and not in a good way.

I remember in America someone once told me that a Hershey bar was made of chocolate. They were lying.

Forunately, being a composer sort, normally the only choclate I eat comes on Chocolate Hob Nobs when served with piping hot Yorkshire Tea.


----------



## Alex Fraser

It wouldn't be a Spitfire thread without a chocolate debate 1000 posts or so in..
I'm sure this is annoying the hell out of someone, somewhere... 😉


----------



## holywilly

erica-grace said:


> Maybe I missed it, but is there a release date set yet?


November 5th


----------



## Geoff Grace

Chocolate, on the other hand, has already been released.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## easyrider

Geoff Grace said:


> Chocolate, on the other hand, has already been released.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



I’ve just discovered Salted Caramel Twix


----------



## Michel Simons

easyrider said:


> I’ve just discovered Salted Caramel Twix



Is it the nicotine flavoured one?


----------



## dzilizzi

Alex Fraser said:


> British chocolate = Worse than European, better than American. 😏
> British Summer = Rain.


Except See's Candy. Very, very good American chocolates. Though I'm not sure if you can get it everywhere.


----------



## idematoa

A new piano with Abbey Road One !?


----------



## Jdiggity1

stfciu said:


> Aren't we in a safe developer zone? I suggest to put this somewhere else asap


Quick! Before the mods see!


----------



## youngpokie

Michael Antrum said:


> Cadbury's used to be British Chocolate, but now it has dual nationality since it was bought by our cousins across the pond. They reformulated it, and not in a good way.



I am not promoting Cadbury US (or American chocolate) in anyway, but let's be real here - using palm oil to replace cocoa butter and hike fat content, and then call it "chocolate" as Cadbury UK does - this should be a capital crime.


----------



## barteredbride

Michel Simons said:


> British chocolate. I didn't know that was a thing. Is it a bit like British Summer?



How dare thee!  

Listen here old bean, we British invented the chocolate bar, so take your witty comment and begone with you!!


----------



## paulthomson

Just made this quick one to give some more info!


----------



## Go To 11

paulthomson said:


> Just made this quick one to give some more info!



Oooh - LEGENDARY LOW STRINGS and SPARKLING WOODWINDS! I like the sound of that.


----------



## easyrider

paulthomson said:


> Just made this quick one to give some more info!




Paul, sounds pretty sweet to me...looking forward to it...


----------



## rottoy

That sounds wonderful! So glad that one of the selections are beautifully recorded woodwinds.


----------



## NoamL

paulthomson said:


> Just made this quick one to give some more info!




This is truly great sounding.


----------



## M_Helder

paulthomson said:


> Just made this quick one to give some more info!



Thank you for taking the time and putting together a short overview. Loving the tone of those.


----------



## Kevperry777

The wording has changed on the Spitfire site.....it now appears with the pre-order you select EITHER 'Sparkling Winds' or 'Legendary Low Strings." So just between those 2 options?


paulthomson said:


> Just made this quick one to give some more info!


----------



## tjr

Kevperry777 said:


> The wording has changed on the Spitfire site.....it now appears with the pre-order you select EITHER 'Sparkling Winds' or 'Legendary Low Strings." So just between those 2 options?



Says (still says) the offer must be claimed by March 31. Maybe those are the only two they expect to have out by the end of March? I would _imagine_ that if they have a third one out by that time, that the voucher would be accepted for that also... but as for me, I intend to get both of these first two, so I might as well use the voucher on one of them.


----------



## Drundfunk

paulthomson said:


> Just made this quick one to give some more info!



Man I really like how this sounds. Not only soundwise but even in this short video I get a feeling this is scripted differently and therefore plays differently. I'm sooo looking forward to the modular libraries! Always wondered what it is I'm missing in my music. Turns out the missing piece seems to be AR1. Can't wait! I'm very excited!


----------



## Spitfire Team

New video! 

Christian compares Abbey Road One, BBC Symphony Orchestra and Albion ONE



Last chance to take advantage of our pre-order offer — purchase Abbey Road One by Nov 5th and get another title in this series for free, available early 2021: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/abbey-road-one-orchestral-foundations/


----------



## wayne_rowley

The video was great - really helpful, but actually made me appreciate Albion ONE and BBC SO more! I think I’ll stick to my original plan of holding off and see what this modular library looks like. AR ONE does sound good, and it’s good to see some detail of th first packs. But they just seem to add the legato low strings and arranged woodwinds that come with Albion ONE. Other priorities first. Definitely want to upgrade my BBC SO Core to Pro, and I could do with a better choir.


----------



## JonS

I hope one day they come out with a BBCSO Pro II that has 5 dynamic layers or more for each instrument.


----------



## dzilizzi

wayne_rowley said:


> The video was great - really helpful, but actually made me appreciate Albion ONE and BBC SO more! I think I’ll stick to my original plan of holding off and see what this modular library looks like. AR ONE does sound good, and it’s good to see some detail of th first packs. But they just seem to add the legato low strings and arranged woodwinds that come with Albion ONE. Other priorities first. Definitely want to upgrade my BBC SO Core to Pro, and I could do with a better choir.


If you want the modular, the only reason to get this is to fill out the ensemble needs that you may not get in the modular. That's at least how I see it. Kind of like using Albion 1 with SSO.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

JonS said:


> I hope one day they come out with a BBCSO Pro II that has 5 dynamic layers or more for each instrument.



That would be awesome - though I'm not sure time is on their side given COVID and Maida Vale's potential future. I imagine given how expensive and complex of an undertaking BBCSO was, I won't hold my breath.


----------



## mixedmoods

Spitfire Team said:


> New video!
> 
> Christian compares Abbey Road One, BBC Symphony Orchestra and Albion ONE
> 
> 
> 
> Last chance to take advantage of our pre-order offer — purchase Abbey Road One by Nov 5th and get another title in this series for free, available early 2021: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/abbey-road-one-orchestral-foundations/




Thanks alot for this! Just pre-ordered.


----------



## Simeon

paulthomson said:


> Just made this quick one to give some more info!




Well done!


----------



## dzilizzi

ALittleNightMusic said:


> That would be awesome - though I'm not sure time is on their side given COVID and Maida Vale's potential future. I imagine given how expensive and complex of an undertaking BBCSO was, I won't hold my breath.


Maybe at the new location, whatever it turns out to be? I'm sure it will have a lovely sound as well.


----------



## NoamL

dzilizzi said:


> If you want the modular, the only reason to get this is to fill out the ensemble needs that you may not get in the modular. That's at least how I see it. Kind of like using Albion 1 with SSO.



That's the thing, I use Albion with SSO all the time. Only really the percussion from A1 but the brass, winds and celli from A3 quite often!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

dzilizzi said:


> Maybe at the new location, whatever it turns out to be? I'm sure it will have a lovely sound as well.



Like in...Abbey Road Studio One!


----------



## dzilizzi

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Like in...Abbey Road Studio One!


I was kind of hoping that myself. I think BBCSO has a new location already being built though. I'm hoping the acoustics in it are just as good or better than Maida Vale. Hopefully, they don't either cheap out on the build or make it too dead.


----------



## wayne_rowley

dzilizzi said:


> If you want the modular, the only reason to get this is to fill out the ensemble needs that you may not get in the modular. That's at least how I see it. Kind of like using Albion 1 with SSO.



I agree, it does make sense as a base for the modular libs. So I want to know more about the modular libs before buying it. The additional selections don’t seem to offer enough to tempt me with the free offer at this point.

Don‘t get me wrong, I expect to be blown away by the new modular libraries! But as a hobbyist my funds are limited and I need to think carefully about priorities. I already have Albion ONE, NEO, Legacy, Solo Strings, Spitfire Harp and Percussion and BBC SO Core. The content in AR ONE as a standalone doesn’t tempt me enough.

Now if it came with legatos or some solos...


----------



## wayne_rowley

JonS said:


> I hope one day they come out with a BBCSO Pro II that has 5 dynamic layers or more for each instrument.



I don’t think that will happen. The boat has left for BBC SO! To be honest, I don’t miss it or feel the 3 layers is particularly lacking. All libraries have their flaws, strengths and weaknesses. I don’t consider BBC SO to be the only orchestra plug in you will need, but there is something special about the _character _of the sound they have captured, especially the strings. It’s great. Definitely want to up my Core to the Pro.


----------



## dzilizzi

wayne_rowley said:


> I agree, it does make sense as a base for the modular libs. So I want to know more about the modular libs before buying it. The additional selections don’t seem to offer enough to tempt me with the free offer at this point.
> 
> Don‘t get me wrong, I expect to be blown away by the new modular libraries! But as a hobbyist my funds are limited and I need to think carefully about priorities. I already have Albion ONE, NEO, Legacy, Solo Strings, Spitfire Harp and Percussion and BBC SO Core. The content in AR ONE as a standalone doesn’t tempt me enough.
> 
> Now if it came with legatos or some solos...


There a two currently planned libraries. This is part of the first which is aimed towards media composers. It is a base ensemble with future curated instruments bundled together that you can buy or not buy, depending upon how they work for you. Similar to Project Sam. 

The second is the modular library which is more SSO. It is supposed to be sections in an orchestra. Not sure how far they will break it down - you may be able to just buy the oboe section or you may get a base Woodwinds library and then purchase the extras like a bass flute separately. There probably won't be a full ensemble library because AR1 will be available to fill that area. But it wouldn't surprise me if there were at least first chairs. This library will likely be on the expensive side and have a lot more articulations like legato. This one has only been partially recorded, from what I understand. So here's hoping COVID doesn't mess up the plans too much.


----------



## scoringdreams

Downloading AR1 now! (excited noises)


----------



## Peter Satera

scoringdreams said:


> Downloading AR1 now! (excited noises)



Come to PAPAAAAAAA


----------



## MPortmann

Super excited about this library. My clients are too. Have a 12pm PST mock-up meeting for animation movie musical and hope to put it into use. Download going quick!


----------



## NoamL

Last minute pre-order incoming. You've really started creating something great here Spitfire and I want to be on the journey with you from step one!


----------



## Spitfire Team

​


----------



## idematoa

scoringdreams said:


> Downloading AR1 now! (excited noises)



It's done at my place !


----------



## prodigalson

downloaded, first impressions:

- ...incredible sound. 
- The brass and percussion are wonderful
- incredible dynamic range overall for an "ensemble" library. 
- High Woods are a little soft for my taste on first hearing. Not as much clarity as I'd like even with close mics. 

If this is the sonic character we can expect for the rest of this range...its going to be hard to beat.


----------



## Mike Fox

"Exclusive Offer Ends Today"

What's the exclusive offer? Not seeing any info on that.


----------



## Mike Fox

prodigalson said:


> downloaded, first impressions:
> 
> - ...incredible sound.
> - The brass and percussion are wonderful
> - incredible dynamic range overall for an "ensemble" library.
> - High Woods are a little soft for my taste on first hearing. Not as much clarity as I'd like even with close mics.
> 
> If this is the sonic character we can expect for the rest of this range...its going to be hard to beat.


How are the spiccatos? Are they tight or sloppy?


----------



## Levon

Mike Fox said:


> "Exclusive Offer Ends Today"
> 
> What's the exclusive offer? Not seeing any info on that.





Mike Fox said:


> "Exclusive Offer Ends Today"
> 
> What's the exclusive offer? Not seeing any info on that.


Exclusive offer was "Pre-order and claim your next title in the series for free". Offer period ended at 5pm GMT today which explains why you can't see any info.


----------



## prodigalson

First brief outing with the library to explore lower dynamics. No Legato obviously but creative use of releases helps a bit. Dynamic range is really great, this is with regular CC dynamics. No prerecorded swells. 

Forgive my bad John Powell Impression.


----------



## ism

prodigalson said:


> First brief outing with the library to explore lower dynamics. No Legato obviously but creative use of releases helps a bit. Dynamic range is really great, this is with regular CC dynamics. No prerecorded swells.
> 
> Forgive my bad John Powell Impression.


That's lovely. Such a great sound. Entirely in the same league with the BBCSO, but those extra dynamic layers really make a difference.


----------



## prodigalson

Mike Fox said:


> How are the spiccatos? Are they tight or sloppy?



Both. Theres a tightness slider to cut into the sample more for tighter parts. Heres loose first, then tight.

EDIT: Also, this isn't quantized so if there's any timing issues, its the playing, not the samples.


----------



## CT

God, those "tight" ones should be outlawed. People are sloppy.


----------



## ism

Now I want another another one of these, only done in AIR.


----------



## prodigalson

Mike T said:


> God, those "tight" ones should be outlawed. People are sloppy.



Lol. fair enough, to be fair to the library here it is quantized and 75% tightness. Any more than this and it starts to sound pretty unnatural.


----------



## CT

prodigalson said:


> Lol. fair enough, to be fair to the library here it is quantized and 75% tightness. Any more than this and it starts to sound pretty unnatural.



Hey I get it, not knocking the library or you at all! Just being a realism snob.


----------



## prodigalson

Mike T said:


> Hey I get it, not knocking the library or you at all! Just being a realism snob.



Ah I totally misunderstood you. Yeah, def, I personally would rarely touch the tightness knob


----------



## AdamKmusic




----------



## Paul Cardon

John R Wilson said:


> But for users of the BBCSO looking to mix in another libraries or someone after some more ensemble type patches to use with the BBCSO wouldnt something like Bernard Hermann's composers toolkit be just as well suited for this or just as good/if not better? On sale Bernard Harman composer toolkit provides many full sections, high strings, low string, woods, brass in section, legatos and more articulations and has a drier sound which could help with mixing the library in with a wetter library like the BBCSO or other libraries.


My 2 cents on BHCT is that it's definitely NOT a dry library. It's smaller and has less tail, but it's still bathed in the character of the AIR Studio One space. Not great for mixing up into a larger space. That library (and all the Studio Series) needs to stay smaller to feel right, or it feels like you're throwing a smaller tubby room into some uncharacteristically large reverb.


----------



## jdrcomposer

Just spent a little bit of time fooling around - could definitely tighten this up a bit but I think the results pretty good for an "ensemble" library.


----------



## CT

jdrcomposer said:


> Just spent a little bit of time fooling around - could definitely tighten this up a bit but I think the results pretty good for an "ensemble" library.



Such a shame the library is too limited to handle any real music though!


----------



## tjr

Mike T said:


> Such a shame the library is too limited to handle any real music though!



I thought that the demos on Spitfire's site, and Guy's demo, all sounded very good. How are those not "real music"? Or is my opinion of these tracks sounding very good simply uninformed?


----------



## Paul Cardon

tjr said:


> I thought that the demos on Spitfire's site, and Guy's demo, all sounded very good. How are those not "real music"? Or is my opinion of these tracks sounding very good simply uninformed?


I think Mike's havin' a bit of a laugh.


----------



## jamessy

jdrcomposer said:


> Just spent a little bit of time fooling around - could definitely tighten this up a bit but I think the results pretty good for an "ensemble" library.



This sounds great! Any chance you could compare this against Albion


----------



## ism

tjr said:


> I thought that the demos on Spitfire's site, and Guy's demo, all sounded very good. How are those not "real music"? Or is my opinion of these tracks sounding very good simply uninformed?


You just need to filter for Mike’s Spitfire bias. That was actually high praise coming from him


----------



## jdrcomposer

jamessy said:


> This sounds great! Any chance you could compare this against Albion



Thanks! I don’t actually own Albion, but I don’t think you could compare, as Albion does not have its own trumpet section (and less of a short note selection when it comes to brass as I understand)


----------



## Paul Cardon

Even though they're generally regarded as gimmicky patches in libraries, it's been a long while since I've had this much fun with a full orchestral staccato patch. (since Project Sam stuff, I reckon)

Definitely see that stuff being useful when I'm working fast on cartoon stuff, and dammit the sound of the room is great.


----------



## MPortmann

Does anybody know the CC#s for vibrato and tightness? Scanned the manual twice. I must be missing the info. Thanks


----------



## MPortmann

MPortmann said:


> Does anybody know the CC#s for vibrato and tightness? Scanned the manual twice. I must be missing the info. Thanks



nevermind forgot the right click


----------



## Marsen

Paul Cardon said:


> My 2 cents on BHCT is that it's definitely NOT a dry library. It's smaller and has less tail, but it's still bathed in the character of the AIR Studio One space. Not great for mixing up into a larger space. That library (and all the Studio Series) needs to stay smaller to feel right, or it feels like you're throwing a smaller tubby room into some uncharacteristically large reverb.



Did you try to cut the Con.Reverb ( which is always on by default), use the dryer StereoMix and sent it into some serious Reverb as Cinematic Rooms with a medium Stage around 2,1 sec decay?

Works pretty well for me with higher registers.
Surely, you don't get these whooomp resonant basses in the lower brass/ woodwinds.
But if you blend with some of those china crachers from SSO or CS, it'll work quiet well.


----------



## Kevinside

I am a "classical" guy... I want my orchestra in the classic sections... This is nothing for me and all the concept in future addons is nothing for me... I don´t need a legato of basses and celli in one great performance patch... and so on... Seems, that Spitfire wants to provide preconfigured patches for specific styles... This is not my idea of a modular orchester library... Its more a collection of specific sounds for specific tasks... I would love a Library like BBCSO or SSO or SStO or Berlin Series recorded at AR... But this Abbey Road library is more a library, which asks: What do a modern hybrid trailer composer need... We give it to you... and hey you must buy it, cause its recorded at Abbey Road....


Forgive me for all the repeated words...


----------



## Paul Cardon

Kevinside said:


> I am a "classical" guy... I want my orchestra in the classic sections... This is nothing for me and all the concept in future addons is nothing for me... I don´t need a legato of basses and celli in one great performance patch... and so on... Seems, that Spitfire wants to provide preconfigured patches for specific styles... This is not my idea of a modular orchester library... Its more a collection of specific sounds for specific tasks... I would love a Library like BBCSO or SSO or SStO or Berlin Series recorded at AR... But this Abbey Road library is more a library, which asks: What do a modern hybrid trailer composer need... We give it to you... and hey you must buy it, cause its recorded at Abbey Road....
> 
> 
> Forgive me for all the repeated words...


Once again, the "preconfigured" Selections are not the future fully-sampled Modular orchestra. The Selections are complements/addons to AR One.


----------



## Sean

Kevinside said:


> I am a "classical" guy... I want my orchestra in the classic sections... This is nothing for me and all the concept in future addons is nothing for me... I don´t need a legato of basses and celli in one great performance patch... and so on... Seems, that Spitfire wants to provide preconfigured patches for specific styles... This is not my idea of a modular orchester library... Its more a collection of specific sounds for specific tasks... I would love a Library like BBCSO or SSO or SStO or Berlin Series recorded at AR... But this Abbey Road library is more a library, which asks: What do a modern hybrid trailer composer need... We give it to you... and hey you must buy it, cause its recorded at Abbey Road....
> 
> 
> Forgive me for all the repeated words...


This is not the fully modular library


----------



## Beans

Just to recap:

*Film Scoring Selections*

The first release is the thing that came out today, Orchestral Foundations.
The next two releases in "early 2021" are Legendary Low Strings and Sparkling Woodwinds. If you poke around VI-C, you'll see that a little video was posted that illustrates the intent of these.
*The "modular orchestra"*

We assume something more like SSO.
Not coming out anytime soon.
*Other stuff*

There have been small statements about other recordings at Abbey Road Studio *Two *(the "spiritual home of pop and rock music").


----------



## jdrcomposer

One more tiny bit of JW - again, could fiddle with this more and take down the room a bit to get closer to the audio recording, but this is definitely usable for those types of fanfares.


----------



## Brasart

You guys are making it very hard not to give in and buy the library, those demos are great, keep them coming!


----------



## easyrider

Kevinside said:


> ... and hey you must buy it, cause its recorded at Abbey Road....



Just don’t buy it...if you don’t want it...it’s not difficult....


----------



## Drundfunk

Damn this sounds so great!


----------



## CT

Maybe I'll pre-order after all.


----------



## Blakus

Couldn't help myself... This sounds phenomenal.


----------



## ed buller

It's wonderful

e


----------



## NoamL

Thoughts after FINALLY downloading it and mucking around this evening after work-

*tl;dr : extremely worth it!*

The top and bottom dynamic layers on the string longs are stunning. Literally was muttering "wtf" when playing them. The low strings are even better than the highs. Those cellos! Gonna be using these A LOT more than I expected to use "ensemble string longs with no legato"

I like Mix1.

The strings sound very compatible alongside Spitfire Symphonic Strings.

This is a bottom heavy library in the orchestration, rather like Albion. Watch out for string chords with 5ths in the bottom because this library may orchestrate both of those notes more to the basses than the cellos. Likewise that low brass section is MEATY.

Big fan of the brass swells. It's quite an education to compare these to the prerecorded "crescendos" in some other expensive brass libraries.

Trumpets are good but not sure how much I'll use them as you get the 4x3=12 effect. Short notes are TIGHT and musical, well done.

The horns are good, but still NOT quite there yet. This was a reason I didn't get BBCSO either... The mezzo-forte is beautiful but it opens quite abruptly to the top dynamic without enough in between. I need one more layer in between there! On the other hand the bottom dynamic layer beats the pants off every horn ensemble in my template right now, CSB, Berlin, Caspian. It's just wonderfully fuzzy. The lower (range) horns also sound great. Very stable and beautiful sound that doesn't feel strained. Gonna be using these horns a lot for quiet chordal playing.

Low Brass is huge! It's good at what it tries to be... but it goes with Trailer Brass and Albion Iceni - really not for everyday writing. For some reason it also feels much louder than the rest of the low brass in my template... which was carefully balanced against references (and is fitting in fine with the other strings and brass) so... I could be wrong? 

I don't think you can do much realistic brass writing with AR1 but the swells are great and the long horns are good for chordal playing as long as it doesn't get overpowering. the TONE is very good. It's a good addition to your template if you have a flagship brass lib already. Overall the brass makes me excited for the modular library, if they have the deep sampling of SSB+beyond plus the sound of these players, that's a great thing.

the woodwinds are fine. I like the soloist character of the SSW winds much more for legato lines, which are close to unplayable with AR1 - not disappointed by that of course. It's very convenient to have these AR1 winds orchestrated across the keyboard for nice chords and staccatos. Different tools for different jobs... Very important to note the woodwinds do not extend below bassoon or above flute - guess that's saved for an upcoming Solo Woodwinds modular library!

The woodwind patches form an EXCELLENT REFERENCE for balancing all of your woodwinds in your template!

Glock, Xylo, Timpani Hits are equivalent to what you get in the Joby Burgess Percussion library which makes AR1 a terrific value if you don't have these instruments covered well yet. AR1's Timpani is just unmuted hits though.

The percussion has a lot of round robins and dynamic range! It's all dramatic stuff but well sampled. There's more of it than appears at first glance.


----------



## dcoscina

A little something I threw together this evening.


----------



## jonathanwright

Blakus said:


> Couldn't help myself... This sounds phenomenal.




@Blakus thanks for that, it was your demo of the close mic's that convinced me. Downloading now!


----------



## Pedro Camacho

Downloaded yesterday and this library is fantastic...
Amazing work Spitfire.


----------



## Delboy

Such talent on here - well done


----------



## scoringdreams

If anyone ever needs comparisons on AR1 and other Spitfire libraries (Symphonic Orchestra / Studio Orchestra / Albions), send me a MIDI file and I will run it through for you!

Loving the AR1, managed to get my Garritan CFX to sit in perfectly too..


----------



## easyrider

jdrcomposer said:


> Just spent a little bit of time fooling around - could definitely tighten this up a bit but I think the results pretty good for an "ensemble" library.




Cool a s ****!


----------



## StefVR

Blakus said:


> Couldn't help myself... This sounds phenomenal.



Hi Blakus,

Could you please confirm that you neither got the product for free or got other incentives from Spitfire?
Nowadays these things are difficult to differentiate.

Thanks,
Stefan


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Library space is fantastic, my wish list for improvements are pretty small but I wish the Horns seem to not quite get to FF and of course there is no FFF....also I wish on the SF player you could extend the range of instruments, in this case the trumpets could go above C5......in general very nicely done.


----------



## ed buller

I love BBCSO....but this sounds so much fatter. The Brass is insane...Yes the Bones stopping at Middle C is frustrating. But it's sorta silly to lament the things missing as you just know they will come. It's MUCH more cinematic than any other library I have. The Low brass dynamics ( on the mod wheel ) are the closest are heard yet to what Hans has. Really beautiful crossfades. NOTHING sounds naff.....just lot's to come I guess...which is fine. But It's really inspiring

a steal really

best

e


----------



## scoringdreams

Since too many professionals have posted some of their demos, here's a rushed amateur-level track I made using Abbey Road ONE: Orchestral Foundations, and also a Steven Slate Drum rock kit and Omnisphere guitar which I decided to throw in for the heck of it.

Like why not? Just loop the hell out of it.

I will try to work on more AR1 orchestral-focused stuff and continue to post them here too...


----------



## prodigalson

NoamL said:


> Thoughts after FINALLY downloading it and mucking around this evening after work-
> 
> *tl;dr : extremely worth it!*
> 
> The top and bottom dynamic layers on the string longs are stunning. Literally was muttering "wtf" when playing them. The low strings are even better than the highs. Those cellos! Gonna be using these A LOT more than I expected to use "ensemble string longs with no legato"
> 
> I like Mix1.
> 
> The strings sound very compatible alongside Spitfire Symphonic Strings.
> 
> This is a bottom heavy library in the orchestration, rather like Albion. Watch out for string chords with 5ths in the bottom because this library may orchestrate both of those notes more to the basses than the cellos. Likewise that low brass section is MEATY.
> 
> Big fan of the brass swells. It's quite an education to compare these to the prerecorded "crescendos" in some other expensive brass libraries.
> 
> Trumpets are good but not sure how much I'll use them as you get the 4x3=12 effect. Short notes are TIGHT and musical, well done.
> 
> The horns are good, but still NOT quite there yet. This was a reason I didn't get BBCSO either... The mezzo-forte is beautiful but it opens quite abruptly to the top dynamic without enough in between. I need one more layer in between there! On the other hand the bottom dynamic layer beats the pants off every horn ensemble in my template right now, CSB, Berlin, Caspian. It's just wonderfully fuzzy. The lower (range) horns also sound great. Very stable and beautiful sound that doesn't feel strained. Gonna be using these horns a lot for quiet chordal playing.
> 
> Low Brass is huge! It's good at what it tries to be... but it goes with Trailer Brass and Albion Iceni - really not for everyday writing. For some reason it also feels much louder than the rest of the low brass in my template... which was carefully balanced against references (and is fitting in fine with the other strings and brass) so... I could be wrong?
> 
> I don't think you can do much realistic brass writing with AR1 but the swells are great and the long horns are good for chordal playing as long as it doesn't get overpowering. the TONE is very good. It's a good addition to your template if you have a flagship brass lib already. Overall the brass makes me excited for the modular library, if they have the deep sampling of SSB+beyond plus the sound of these players, that's a great thing.
> 
> the woodwinds are fine. I like the soloist character of the SSW winds much more for legato lines, which are close to unplayable with AR1 - not disappointed by that of course. It's very convenient to have these AR1 winds orchestrated across the keyboard for nice chords and staccatos. Different tools for different jobs... Very important to note the woodwinds do not extend below bassoon or above flute - guess that's saved for an upcoming Solo Woodwinds modular library!
> 
> The woodwind patches form an EXCELLENT REFERENCE for balancing all of your woodwinds in your template!
> 
> Glock, Xylo, Timpani Hits are equivalent to what you get in the Joby Burgess Percussion library which makes AR1 a terrific value if you don't have these instruments covered well yet. AR1's Timpani is just unmuted hits though.
> 
> The percussion has a lot of round robins and dynamic range! It's all dramatic stuff but well sampled. There's more of it than appears at first glance.



Agree almost word for word. With the possible exception of the Horns. I think the dynamic range and crossfades are a huge step forward.


----------



## davidson

This library seems to be bringing out the best in people as far as composition, even the spitfire demos themselves are leaps ahead for me personally, especially christians. Is it the connotations of where it's been recorded? I don't know and I don't care, nice work people!


----------



## dcoscina

I did another test this morning building a template in Studio One 5. Making KS in it is stupid easy. I also prefer KS over having a million tracks.... This example is super short. Just testing out ideas at this point. Seeing what AB1 can do easily and what takes a little more work.


----------



## jdrcomposer

dcoscina said:


> I did another test this morning building a template in Studio One 5. Making KS in it is stupid easy. I also prefer KS over having a million tracks.... This example is super short. Just testing out ideas at this point. Seeing what AB1 can do easily and what takes a little more work.



This sounds so good! The depth is spectacular. I’m configuring the brass and wind articulations to respond to velocity to mirror the cinesamples programming, and it makes writing all that much easier.


----------



## sIR dORT

Do you guys anticipate them coming out with a more full-fledged and comprehensive orchestral lib in the future in this space? The sound is unreal, but I want legato, individual sections, etc. I'll spend a lot of money if they did this in AR1.


----------



## Ashermusic

It really does sound great.


----------



## prodigalson

sIR dORT said:


> Do you guys anticipate them coming out with a more full-fledged and comprehensive orchestral lib in the future in this space? The sound is unreal, but I want legato, individual sections, etc. I'll spend a lot of money if they did this in AR1.



Its been confirmed. They are developing a full line of products with legatos, individual sections, soloists etc that, in their words, will be their most detailed libraries to date. Available modularly. I wouldn't expect it to arrive too soon though. Seems like it might not be complete until late 2021, 2022.


----------



## daan1412

First impressions: I'm reeeally happy with it. Works like a charm - can't say a bad word about the player. Most importantly, though - the sound is just fantastic. It all sits incredibly well with no post production. I love the short articulations in particular (haven't spent much time with the longs yet).

Can't wait to dive deeper into it tomorrow! Unfortunately, I had just an hour or so before work today...


----------



## jdrcomposer

Experimenting with the pop mics - I know this isn't the library's forte, but this sounds pretty damn good considering


----------



## tjr

jdrcomposer said:


> Experimenting with the pop mics - I know this isn't the library's forte, but this sounds pretty damn good considering



Just played with it a little bit this morning, and I rather like the pop mics, both on their own and blended with other options.

Your track here sounds, I think, better than some other libraries that were actually intended for this style. Very nice!


----------



## wayne_rowley

sIR dORT said:


> Do you guys anticipate them coming out with a more full-fledged and comprehensive orchestral lib in the future in this space? The sound is unreal, but I want legato, individual sections, etc. I'll spend a lot of money if they did this in AR1.



That is the module library that I'll be waiting for (and saving for)!


----------



## SupremeFist

Damn all you brilliant demo-makers! Anyone tried layering it with legatopodes from HOD?


----------



## Kevperry777

jdrcomposer said:


> Experimenting with the pop mics - I know this isn't the library's forte, but this sounds pretty damn good considering



Good grief....that is great.


----------



## jaketanner

tjr said:


> I thought that the demos on Spitfire's site, and Guy's demo, all sounded very good. How are those not "real music"? Or is my opinion of these tracks sounding very good simply uninformed?


I think playing TO the samples is the key with these types of libraries. If you try and use them to create what's in your head from scratch, or to mockup any existing composition, you will find it falls short...but that is to be expected. I think the main intention of this is to score quick...like a TV show, or do fast sketches.


----------



## Ashermusic

jaketanner said:


> I think playing TO the samples is the key with these types of libraries.



It's the key to ALL sample libraries. Trying to bend them to your will in a way that the developers did not design it to work optimally leads to frustration and often lousy sounding sample based compositions.


----------



## jaketanner

Ashermusic said:


> It's the key to ALL sample libraries. Trying to bend them to your will in a way that the developers did not design it to work optimally leads to frustration and often lousy sounding sample based compositions.


Not 100% agree...I can use a library like BCC and create pretty much whatever is in my head for the most part. Can't really do that with limited libraries.


----------



## Ashermusic

jaketanner said:


> Not 100% agree...I can use a library like BCC and create pretty much whatever is in my head for the most part. Can't really do that with limited libraries.



Well then it may be pretty versatile by deign then, which is in its favor.


----------



## ism

Ashermusic said:


> Well then it may be pretty versatile by deign then, which is in its favor.


And there's always a cost to versatility. Generally in the sound.


----------



## jaketanner

Ashermusic said:


> Well then it may be pretty versatile by deign then, which is in its favor.


Well I mean more in terms of the flexibility and separation of all instruments...rather than ensemble patches that are pre mixed and also limited in their range. But generally yes...you need to play to their strengths, just more so with ensemble types.


----------



## Ashermusic

ism said:


> And there's always a cost to versatility. Generally in the sound.



Sure, but that is a subjective assessment as we all know. I don’t own it but I like the sound.


----------



## Ashermusic

jaketanner said:


> Well I mean more in terms of the flexibility and separation of all instruments...rather than ensemble patches that are pre mixed and also limited in their range. But generally yes...you need to play to their strengths, just more so with ensemble types.



Agreed.


----------



## rnieto

Loving the sound and playability. The shorts have a lot of bite, but still sound warm and full. Really looking forward to the upcoming modules next year.


----------



## sIR dORT

prodigalson said:


> Its been confirmed. They are developing a full line of products with legatos, individual sections, soloists etc that, in their words, will be their most detailed libraries to date. Available modularly. I wouldn't expect it to arrive too soon though. Seems like it might not be complete until late 2021, 2022.


Oof, that's a long wait. I was going to get HO Opus when it came out, but now I'm not so sure. My template is all HO, but I want to switch over to a wet library (I prefer wet over dry) because I'm terrible at making HO sound like it's in AR1 or Air using reverb. Just don't know what I'm doing enough. 

But now that I know they'll be releasing modules later down the road, I'm not so sure HO Opus is a good long-term purchase.


----------



## Blakus

StefVR said:


> Hi Blakus,
> 
> Could you please confirm that you neither got the product for free or got other incentives from Spitfire?
> Nowadays these things are difficult to differentiate.
> 
> Thanks,
> Stefan


Just a regular preorder customer here appreciating good recordings, which are hard to come by!


----------



## Begfred

This library sound extremely good! Can’t wait for the modular serie.
My only complaint is why no tenuto/portato articulation on strings? To match the ww and brass.


----------



## madfloyd

I'd like to get people's thoughts on how this would blend with BBCSO... anyone?


----------



## Adam Takacs

Begfred said:


> This library sound extremely good! Can’t wait for the modular serie.
> My only complaint is why no tenuto/portato articulation on strings? To match the ww and brass.


I absolutely agree. It would be very useful (for any string library)


----------



## ed buller

madfloyd said:


> I'd like to get people's thoughts on how this would blend with BBCSO... anyone?


They blend fine. They are different spaces. BBCSO is a lot drier and has none of the low BLOOM that seems to happen in Abbey Road. Also the playing is different. I don't like the Horns on BBC but perhaps in hindsight i was expecting "filmscore" brass not "Classical" . BBCSO is much more restrained and "Classical" so that really contributes to the sound, Perhaps as much as the room !..

Best

e


----------



## gussunkri

jdrcomposer said:


> Experimenting with the pop mics - I know this isn't the library's forte, but this sounds pretty damn good considering


Sorry to go OT, but my four year daughter walked by as I was listening to this and she remarked "this music is fun!" with a big smile.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

Well, I admit now regretting not ordering ARO before the 5th of November. The missing legato and other "performance" features held me off.

But tone-wise, it's just marvelous. In fact, can't think of any other lib that beats it: it really captures the magic of a great orchestral performance. Probably due a fortunate combination of things. The large ARO studio doesn't "pollute" the soundscape with too much early reflections and allows for that "full bloom". It's obvious a lot of expertise with top notch players went into creating this library. As a result, the need for additional EQ, spatialization or reverb is limited.

When Spitfire releases more of the currently missing articulations and performance features, it's not hard to predict the ARO range taking over most in my template. Hmm, better start saving...


----------



## NoamL

Just used it in a TV cue. It slotted right into my template just going to the premix (before master verb & tape). Really usable stuff here. Didn't need to tame anything with EQ.

I think those modular libraries are really gonna be the selling point for getting a few 100GB+ computers. Right now Mix1 is fine but the ability to make your own mixes in Abbey.... omg...


----------



## scoringdreams

NoamL said:


> Just used it in a TV cue. It slotted right into my template just going to the premix (before master verb & tape). Really usable stuff here. Didn't need to tame anything with EQ.
> 
> I think those modular libraries are really gonna be the selling point for getting a few 100GB+ computers. Right now Mix1 is fine but the ability to make your own mixes in Abbey.... omg...



Just imagine legato patches on mix 2 settings...that would be beautiful


----------



## MartinH.

I didn't buy it, but going by the things people compose with it, this is my favorite spitfire library by far. I'm very impressed by the versatility of the sound too, that pop mic mix really gives a different flavor.


----------



## Architekton

Judging by the all previews Ive heard on soundcloud and youtube, I must say the tone of the library is spot on. But total lack of legato reallys destroys everything, some melodic lines dont sound real at all. So, waiting for legato to come out before I buy it.


----------



## Jack All

I got a feeling that there will be an (unannounced) update with legato later down the pipeline. All the key switches begins at C#-2 - leaving the C-2 empty for a future update. But it's only speculation.


----------



## wayne_rowley

Architekton said:


> Judging by the all previews Ive heard on soundcloud and youtube, I must say the tone of the library is spot on. But total lack of legato reallys destroys everything, some melodic lines dont sound real at all. So, waiting for legato to come out before I buy it.



Agreed.


----------



## zimm83

On their site they announce Low strings and woodwinds.....


----------



## angeruroth

scoringdreams said:


> If anyone ever needs comparisons on AR1 and other Spitfire libraries (Symphonic Orchestra / Studio Orchestra / Albions), send me a MIDI file and I will run it through for you!


I'd love to hear how this sounds with AR1? ARO?
I've rendered it with Albion One, 100% naked, and the only thing modified is the volume of the perc patch to set it to -6db like the other instruments (even the mic choice are the default ones, tree), but it uses 8ves and the perc is different, so I'm not sure how good the comparison would be. I've also avoided all legato patches, of course, although I must say that I don't use those patches often.
Anyway, it would be interesting to hear the difference (if you could render it twice, only the mix1 and then only the tree, it would be great).
Cheers!


----------



## JohnG

Blakus said:


> Couldn't help myself... This sounds phenomenal.




Thanks for this video @Blakus 

I was already sold on it because of Guy Michelmore's video but yours certainly confirmed it.


----------



## JonS

Blakus said:


> Couldn't help myself... This sounds phenomenal.



The brass, woodwinds and percussion sound spectacular!!! Great video!!


----------



## M_Helder

scoringdreams said:


> If anyone ever needs comparisons on AR1 and other Spitfire libraries (Symphonic Orchestra / Studio Orchestra / Albions), send me a MIDI file and I will run it through for you!
> 
> Loving the AR1, managed to get my Garritan CFX to sit in perfectly too..



Could you elaborate on the method involved in succesfully mixing CFX with the AR1 orchestra? I got it to sit above just fine, but can't seem to fit it properly for the accompaniment work.


----------



## omc_29

Wouldn't it be better value for money to pick up BBCSO core and create some of your own full ensemble patches using Unify than to get Abbey Road One Foundations? I think If I was to get Abbey Roads One Foundations then it would end up being used for sketching out ideas and maybe to use some of its sounds to provide some extra depth or layering with other libraries. Obviously being recorded at Abbey Roads One is a big selling point and it certainly does provide an additional tool/tone which sounds great, but I'm not convinced that this would provide me that much more as I already have other libraries including BBCSO Pro which can easily be utilised in a similar way as Abbey Roads Foundation.

I'm also a bit reluctant to buy any more newer Spitfire libraries until their is some updates to their actual player, including multi timbral support. I'm sure updates will come for their player eventually but I would rather wait for some more feature updates to their player before buying any more of their libraries. Furthermore, after getting the BBCSO and experiencing issue in some of it's programming and the fact that I cant run more than two mics at a time when using BBCSO Pro has resulted in me being reluctant to buy any more of their libraries. I dont want to buy another Spitfire library and then experience similar issues that I hear in the BBCSO. First and foremost, I want consistency, good programming and great playability.


----------



## dzilizzi

omc_29 said:


> Wouldn't it be better value for money to pick up BBCSO core and create some of your own full ensemble patches using Unify than to get Abbey Road One Foundations? I think If I was to get Abbey Roads One Foundations then it would end up being used for sketching out some ideas and maybe to use some of its sounds to provide some extra depth or layering with other libraries. Obviously being recorded at Abbey Roads One is a big selling point and obviously it does provide an additional tool/tone which does sound great, but I'm not convinced this would provide much more as I have other libraries including BBCSO Pro which can easily be utilised in a similar way as Abbey Roads Foundation.
> 
> I'm also a bit reluctant to buy any more newer Spitfire libraries until their is some updates to their actual player including multi timbral support, I'm sure updates will come for their player eventually but I would rather wait for some more feature updates to their player before buying any more of their libraries. Furthermore, after getting the BBCSO and experiencing issue in some of it's programming and the fact that I cant run more than two mics at a time when using BBCSO Pro has resulted in me being reluctant to buy any more of their libraries. I dont want to buy another Spitfire library and then experience similar issues that I hear in the BBCSO. First and foremost, I want consistency, good programming and great playability.


Yes and no. The best ensemble patches are recorded together. You really want to have both ensembles and individual sections and soloists/first chairs in the same room, if possible. Unless there are some extra recordings, BBCSO is pretty much done. With the current situation, it is unlikely Spitfire can get back into Maida Vale to do much more than maybe the piano Christian mentioned. 

However, there is a plan to have a full modular orchestra at Abbey Road, in which case this foundational ensemble will work perfectly with that. But also it seems to be similar enough in sound to work with BBCSO when an ensemble patch is needed. 

And? If you don't need it, don't get it. No one is holding a gun to your head. It will eventually be included in the sales. by that point, there should be a better idea of what is available to use with it. You just lose out on time to play with it. This is one thing I love about Spitfire. They have regular sales you can pretty much count on. And sometimes a pleasant surprise sale. If you don't mind waiting a year or two, you can plan and budget for them. 

Personally, I have had some problems with it but I'm not sure it isn't my keyboard. Any velocity sensitive libraries barely register sound-wise when I play them. However, if I draw midi in, it usually plays back fine. Fixing the velocity settings gets sound, but then I lose a lot of the softer sounds. Its frustrating. I'll have to play with it more. Or get a more sensitive keyboard that doesn't hurt my hands to play.


----------



## omc_29

dzilizzi said:


> Yes and no. The best ensemble patches are recorded together. You really want to have both ensembles and individual sections and soloists/first chairs in the same room, if possible. Unless there are some extra recordings, BBCSO is pretty much done. With the current situation, it is unlikely Spitfire can get back into Maida Vale to do much more than maybe the piano Christian mentioned.
> 
> However, there is a plan to have a full modular orchestra at Abbey Road, in which case this foundational ensemble will work perfectly with that. But also it seems to be similar enough in sound to work with BBCSO when an ensemble patch is needed.
> 
> And? If you don't need it, don't get it. No one is holding a gun to your head. It will eventually be included in the sales. by that point, there should be a better idea of what is available to use with it. You just lose out on time to play with it. This is one thing I love about Spitfire. They have regular sales you can pretty much count on. And sometimes a pleasant surprise sale. If you don't mind waiting a year or two, you can plan and budget for them.
> 
> Personally, I have had some problems with it but I'm not sure it isn't my keyboard. Any velocity sensitive libraries barely register sound-wise when I play them. However, if I draw midi in, it usually plays back fine. Fixing the velocity settings gets sound, but then I lose a lot of the softer sounds. Its frustrating. I'll have to play with it more. Or get a more sensitive keyboard that doesn't hurt my hands to play.



I can certainly see how Foundations would work very well with a full modular orchestra at Abbey Road. I'm just unsure how much it would add to the BBCSO over just using the BBCSOs individual sections and making some of my own full ensemble patches using Unify.

I completely agree in regards to the fact that if you dont need it then dont get it. Its tempting but I probably dont need it. Maybe down the line in a year or two and in a very good sale then it could be a very useful library I'm just not too sure currently. I need to see how it all turns out.

One thing that is putting me off getting any more Spitfire libraries at the current time is some of the issues I have experienced with the programming in some of their latest libraries including the BBCSO. I would like too see some improvements here and to their player including multi timbral support and some additional controls first.


----------



## paulthomson

Hi OMC-29 - 

While we haven't unlocked what you might call "true" multitimbral yet in the engine (its on the list) you can however, if this is useful to you, switch via midi channels using a multitimbral instance. Here's how you do that in logic:

Hope this is helpful? Thanks as ever for the feedback - we're reading everything! 

Paul


----------



## scoringdreams

angeruroth said:


> I'd love to hear how this sounds with AR1? ARO?
> I've rendered it with Albion One, 100% naked, and the only thing modified is the volume of the perc patch to set it to -6db like the other instruments (even the mic choice are the default ones, tree), but it uses 8ves and the perc is different, so I'm not sure how good the comparison would be. I've also avoided all legato patches, of course, although I must say that I don't use those patches often.
> Anyway, it would be interesting to hear the difference (if you could render it twice, only the mix1 and then only the tree, it would be great).
> Cheers!



I used the same Albion perc patches and for the 8ve, duplicated hi and low strings in AR1. There wasn't a brass high patch, so I made do with trumpets or horns.









Transfer - Dropbox


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com





Not sure if i messed up any of the perc patches / volume on the way, but do tell me if u need me to tweak anything for that render. The CS strings did not reach the upper registers for that last part.

No effects or processing of any sort.

Hope this helps..


----------



## scoringdreams

M_Helder said:


> Could you elaborate on the method involved in succesfully mixing CFX with the AR1 orchestra? I got it to sit above just fine, but can't seem to fit it properly for the accompaniment work.



Using the default classic patch, I simply played around with the ambient mics till i got them as close as possible. The rest was based on how much of the piano i wanted with the closed mic.


----------



## angeruroth

scoringdreams said:


> I used the same Albion perc patches and for the 8ve, duplicated hi and low strings in AR1. There wasn't a brass high patch, so I made do with trumpets or horns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer - Dropbox
> 
> 
> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if i messed up any of the perc patches / volume on the way, but do tell me if u need me to tweak anything for that render. The CS strings did not reach the upper registers for that last part.
> 
> No effects or processing of any sort.
> 
> Hope this helps..


Listening to your renders I'm thinking the CCs (and maybe some phrases) would need to be developed differently when using this lib.
I like the brass bite, but the woodwinds are almost inaudible and the shorts length sounds different, although most libraries have that kind of differences, so that's not a bad thing; just something good to know.
Anyway, I found interesting the difference between mix1 and tree.
Thanks!


----------



## omc_29

paulthomson said:


> Hi OMC-29 -
> 
> While we haven't unlocked what you might call "true" multitimbral yet in the engine (its on the list) you can however, if this is useful to you, switch via midi channels using a multitimbral instance. Here's how you do that in logic:
> 
> Hope this is helpful? Thanks as ever for the feedback - we're reading everything!
> 
> Paul



Hi Paul, 

Thanks for this. I'm currently using Cubase 10.5. I believe I should be able to do this in Cubase which is useful. I have been switching between articulations using midi channels/Expression maps which does work all fine with the BBCSO.


----------



## Andrew0568

The mic selections in this sound incredible. With BBCSO I didn't really get how the mics added to the space, but with AR1 they _really do_ create a deep, 3d space. 

Excuse my terrible programming, but I'm totally fanboying over the tones in this.


----------



## axb312

@paulthomson @christianhenson Will there be a separate Percussion library as part of the modular series or are the percs in AR1 it?


----------



## ism

Andrew0568 said:


> The mic selections in this sound incredible. With BBCSO I didn't really get how the mics added to the space, but with AR1 they _really do_ create a deep, 3d space.
> 
> Excuse my terrible programming, but I'm totally fanboying over the tones in this.




Yeah, wow.



The accusations that SF is stagnating seem particular misguided after hearing these user demos. I felt with Neo and BBCSO, that theres' really something new here at the level of it's sheer sonority. And compare this to Albion One, and even SSO (which I love), and you really can here that there's been signification innovation at the level of sonority. Again, I think Tundra and Neo and OACE all start to show that real advances in sheer sonority, and BBCSO and AR simply evolve this.

Of course jow much value this advance is to you is of course entirely subjective - maybe it's a 2% improvement if you're perfectly happy, so it's hardly game changing and entirely diminishing returns.And, subjectively, I actually still prefer the AIR sound, most days, to AR or MV. 

But at the level of sonority, I really hear that there's real advances here. 

What I really (really *really*) want now is for SF to take all of this learning and engineering virtuosity, and go back into AIR and record:

- Dedicated, deep sample flautandos, akin to OT's (fabulous, and I do mean *fabulous*) Special Bows I & II. Only with 5 dynamic layers and legato round robins, & 12 mics (or however many it takes to get that quality we get in the BBCSO and AR mixes), and with Spitfire's signature flautando quality whatever that means exactly. And, of course, in AIR.


- Woodwind virtuosic soloists. Sort of like OT's Woodwind expansions, but with 5 dynamic layers, bleed mics etc. (I'd settle for just a virtuosic clarinet to start. )


- Solo strings vol 2. 


- Icelandic solo strings. 

- etc. 


There's lots of other fantastic innovations going on. Fluffy Audio's Venice Strings I find particualarly new and exciting, for instance. But it's innovation at not quite at the same level of sonority as these recent SF libs.


----------



## CT

ism said:


> - Dedicated, deep sample flautandos, akin to OT's (fabulous, and I do mean *fabulous*) Special Bows I & II. Only with 5 dynamic layers



I get the want for lots of sampled dynamics, but with stuff like flautando, there's an upper limit to how sensible that is. It's a sound that is inherently quiet. You'd never ask for it above anything like mp, at most?


----------



## ism

Mike T said:


> I get the want for lots of sampled dynamics, but with stuff like flautando, there's an upper limit to how sensible that is. It's a sound that is inherently quiet. You'd never ask for it above anything like mp, at most?


This is true, and I’ve never felt that something like Tundra has suffered from a lack of dyanmic layers because it’s all so soft...

... but I’ve just picked up OT’s Special Bows, which have 3 dynamic layers in Sul Tasto. I didn’t even realize it had a third layer when I bought it ... 

... But it’s a game changer. Not least in my perception of just how much I now want a deeply sampled (~5 dynamic layer) spitfire flautandos in AIR. 

Between hearing just how great the AR dynamics sound, and brilliance of 3-layers of sul tasto in the OT special bows, I think it’s time that as sample library consumers, we start demanding - or, if necessary, pleading for - 5 layer of deep sampled flautando.

Trust me - it’ll be great!


----------



## jaketanner

@paulthomson ...any way to currently assign our own CC#s to modulation or the mic positions? Also, I know we can layer instruments in BBC, but I don't see the option to change the velocity at which each one kicks in...maybe I'm missing it. Maybe I missed it in the manual...apparently you can do this with AR1.


----------



## Nicolas Felix

@paulthomson @christianhenson Can you guys confirm the Epic Brass expansion? I love everything except that I'm missing the F or FF register in theses low brass and horns!

The rest is amazing! Woodwinds are my favorite!


----------



## styledelk

jaketanner said:


> @paulthomson ...any way to currently assign our own CC#s to modulation or the mic positions? Also, I know we can layer instruments in BBC, but I don't see the option to change the velocity at which each one kicks in...maybe I'm missing it. Maybe I missed it in the manual...apparently you can do this with AR1.



Can't you right click on the faders for this?


----------



## JonS

paulthomson said:


> Hi OMC-29 -
> 
> While we haven't unlocked what you might call "true" multitimbral yet in the engine (its on the list) you can however, if this is useful to you, switch via midi channels using a multitimbral instance. Here's how you do that in logic:
> 
> Hope this is helpful? Thanks as ever for the feedback - we're reading everything!
> 
> Paul


Please add Lock to UACC to all Spitfire player libraries. And, I would love if the Spitfire player app had an Attack control one could adjust, which is so useful for string libraries. Keep up the good work, Paul 🍾


----------



## dcoscina

In the midst of putting together a Studio One ARO template, I came up with this little thing.


----------



## jaketanner

styledelk said:


> Can't you right click on the faders for this?


That is to assign your controller...but in their Kontakt versions, you can assign a CC in the GUI itself.


----------



## Alex Fraser

dcoscina said:


> In the midst of putting together a Studio One ARO template, I came up with this little thing.



Great little composition - I love it.
Using the shorts really shows the sound and definition of the room. Sounds magnificent.


----------



## Gerbil

dcoscina said:


> In the midst of putting together a Studio One ARO template, I came up with this little thing.



Do you happen to have three oranges in front of you?


----------



## dcoscina

Gerbil said:


> Do you happen to have three oranges in front of you?


Ha! I’m a huge Prokofiev fan but must admit I’m not too familiar with that particular work.


----------



## Gerbil

dcoscina said:


> Ha! I’m a huge Prokofiev fan but must admit I’m not too familiar with that particular work.


You've got to grab and score and enjoy. It's such a great work. Anyway, excellent piece for the library. It really comes alive on that soundstage.


----------



## Raphioli

The shorts and percussions sound extremely good. Not just in the walkthroughs and demos, but in pieces uploaded by users too (which I think is important).
Really looking forward to a comprehensive library for each section.

If we weren't in Black Friday season, I would have gotten it just for the shorts and percussions. (if it had *quality *legatos, I would have gotten it regardless)
But for now, gotta be conservative on my budget. Looking forward to Spitfires BF sales too!


----------



## dcoscina

Once SFA begins to release more expansions for AR, I could see myself exclusively using this library. Especially if they ultimately do a comprehensive full orchestra library with all solo and sections represented. The sound is just phenomenal. 

I'm really looking forward to Low Strings Leg and Sparkling WWs in early 2021 as well.


----------



## dcoscina

Another super quick thing... wanted to see if I could build a thematic idea using a mix of short, tenuto, and marc on the trumpet. I'm generally not a fan of trumpets by and large but I gotta say I love the Abbey Road trumpets


----------



## daan1412

OK, I've finally had a chance to spend more time with it. Basically, I feel the same way I did after testing it briefly for the first time. The overall sound is amazing and I love how well it all sits out-of-the-box. You can skip post-processing and it still sounds good in the context of full composition. It's a nice _foundation_ indeed. I'm going to make it my benchmark when mixing with other orchestral VI for sure. Also, the Spitfire player works fine so far, I like it.

As far as complaints go, I have to repeat once again: I'm disappointed we didn't get more content at launch (even if that would mean higher price point). I get the idea behind expansions, but at the same time I think this release deserved at least basic legato, seriously.

Anyway, I'm happy with this purchase. Looking forward to next instalments. 

Here's a little test I did over the weekend. 100% Abbey Road One with no post-processing. "Mix 1" across all instruments. I only adjusted signal levels.


----------



## axb312

axb312 said:


> @paulthomson @christianhenson Will there be a separate Percussion library as part of the modular series or are the percs in AR1 it?



@Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport ?


----------



## dcoscina

jdrcomposer said:


> Just spent a little bit of time fooling around - could definitely tighten this up a bit but I think the results pretty good for an "ensemble" library.


Damn dude, that's slick! Wanted the low brass to be a little more up front, but it's a flipping good rendition nonetheless. 

#formertromboneplayer , #biased


----------



## dcoscina

Paul Cardon said:


> I think Mike's havin' a bit of a laugh.


That's tight man! Lovely piece even if it's improv. I'm loving all the demos partly because they seem to eschew the trappings of modern film scoring (ie epic). great job!


----------



## jdrcomposer

dcoscina said:


> Damn dude, that's slick! Wanted the low brass to be a little more up front, but it's a flipping good rendition nonetheless.
> 
> #formertromboneplayer , #biased



Thanks man! I was mocking up a bit of Battle of the Heroes today using AROOF but got interrupted by work (which I used AR1 on for 90% of the orchestral section of course). The body that it adds to everything is so good. There’s a real sense of depth there that I’ve found majorly lacking in other libraries. And the brass just shines so much in that room.


----------



## whinecellar

I’ve only heard a few bars of one demo before I pulled the trigger just out of principle: I’ve wanted the sound of this orchestra in this room for at least 20 years, and Spitfire are the people to do it. Downloading now.

I haven’t read any posts on this thread yet either, so forgive me if I’m echoing: I REALLY hope there are legatos and solo instruments planned. It would be a crime to not have solo violin, cello, horn, and winds recorded in this room. Kinda surprised there are no basic legatos as-is, at least along the lines of Albion.

Anyway, i’m sure it’s coming. In the meantime, I’ve never anticipated a library so much...


----------



## jaketanner

Just to give anyone who is thinking about buying...I came across a YT video with Howard Shore, scoring the Hobbit...Recorded at Abbey Road...but this is not the point...in the video Howard specifically mentions that he wrote the score for the London Philharmonic Orchestra and goes on to say that he feels Abbey Road is probably the best studio to record in. Don't think SF used the LPO, but maybe some of the musicians play with the orchestra? Either way, this foundations is not for me, BUT...the modular separated library will.


----------



## dcoscina

So a couple things. Another quick little thing using AR1. i've also included a Studio One template I made this past week. Nothing fancy for routing or anything.. Just all arts loaded per track and disabled for quick loading. Enjoy! BTW- 2nd Rambo mix is using Epic Strings (CS) and Epic Winds (High long) just to see how they mix with AR1. Not bad! 

Piano is Ni Noir Cinematic Setting which has a low end to it.


----------



## dcoscina

Kevinside said:


> I am a "classical" guy... I want my orchestra in the classic sections... This is nothing for me and all the concept in future addons is nothing for me... I don´t need a legato of basses and celli in one great performance patch... and so on... Seems, that Spitfire wants to provide preconfigured patches for specific styles... This is not my idea of a modular orchester library... Its more a collection of specific sounds for specific tasks... I would love a Library like BBCSO or SSO or SStO or Berlin Series recorded at AR... But this Abbey Road library is more a library, which asks: What do a modern hybrid trailer composer need... We give it to you... and hey you must buy it, cause its recorded at Abbey Road....
> 
> 
> Forgive me for all the repeated words...


There are plenty of other options out if you are looking for full orchestra libraries. No one is putting a gun to your head to buy this.


----------



## dzilizzi

dcoscina said:


> There are plenty of other options out if you are looking for full orchestra libraries. No one is putting a gun to your head to buy this.


Are you sure?????? 🔫 🔫 🔫 

Metaphorically, of course!


----------



## jdrcomposer

Had some help from Hollywood Strings (just measured trems and 1st violin legato) and Ark choirs - pretty happy with the results from just around 2 hours of plugging this in.


----------



## star.keys

Guys, first of all, congrats for releasing this fantastic library during the challenging COVID times. Tone is as expected. A quick feedback: the lack of legato is sticking out for me. Looking forward to the relsase of legato capability. Also, it would be good to add the capability to adjust attach time / tightness etc.


----------



## jdrcomposer

star.keys said:


> Guys, first of all, congrats for releasing this fantastic library during the challenging COVID times. Tone is as expected. A quick feedback: the lack of legato is sticking out for me. Looking forward to the relsase of legato capability. Also, it would be good to add the capability to adjust attach time / tightness etc.



There is a tightness slider for shorts, if that’s what you’re referring too.


----------



## dcoscina

Is anyone else having some challenges with the Release tails on the String Longs? I've tried adjusting the release knob to almost OFF but then it cuts of the notes unnaturally... I love the tone of the sustained strings but I'm finding it hard to get convincing note transitions...I've even tried it with different mics...

@paulthomson


----------



## jdrcomposer

dcoscina said:


> Is anyone else having some challenges with the Release tails on the String Longs? I've tried adjusting the release knob to almost OFF but then it cuts of the notes unnaturally... I love the tone of the sustained strings but I'm finding it hard to get convincing note transitions...I've even tried it with different mics...
> 
> @paulthomson



I put the string releases to 3% on my end and it's pretty convincing - if it's exposed I'll layer in a legato from another library but in context not bad

Edit: attaching a rough example - just threw this together, the string sustains sit ok with everything to my ears. Could be better, but nothing too jarring.


----------



## paulthomson

dcoscina said:


> Is anyone else having some challenges with the Release tails on the String Longs? I've tried adjusting the release knob to almost OFF but then it cuts of the notes unnaturally... I love the tone of the sustained strings but I'm finding it hard to get convincing note transitions...I've even tried it with different mics...
> 
> @paulthomson



Yes - this is a known issue that appeared in the final release candidate without any of us noticing - it’s been fixed and will be in the first maintenance update very shortly!


----------



## dcoscina

paulthomson said:


> Yes - this is a known issue that appeared in the final release candidate without any of us noticing - it’s been fixed and will be in the first maintenance update very shortly!


Thanks Paul! I love this library so it’s great to hear this fix coming soon!


----------



## NoamL

AR1 is getting so much more use than I ever thought it would tbh... thought it was just gonna be a nice addendum to the modular library when it comes out, but I'm throwing it in cues all over the place. Usually background stuff so that the absence of legatos isn't noticeable, but it lends a great tone to cues.

It sits nicely next to SSO and especially SSS. One thing I noticed is that the SSS double-basses have much more sub-bass in their mix than the AR1 basses. So... use the SSS ones if it really needs to have that bottom end. But otherwise there's loads of times when I'll just put down a two-handed performance on the AR1 ensemble strings if it isn't a foregrounded string part and is just background slow moving parts.

Same thing with the winds. The pre-orchestrated woodwinds are extremely useful in this library for chordal/background playing, doubling of other lines etc. They don't distract from foreground material and they don't have an excessively "solo" tone.


----------



## dcoscina

NoamL said:


> AR1 is getting so much more use than I ever thought it would tbh... thought it was just gonna be a nice addendum to the modular library when it comes out, but I'm throwing it in cues all over the place. Usually background stuff so that the absence of legatos isn't noticeable, but it lends a great tone to cues.
> 
> It sits nicely next to SSO and especially SSS. One thing I noticed is that the SSS double-basses have much more sub-bass in their mix than the AR1 basses. So... use the SSS ones if it really needs to have that bottom end. But otherwise there's loads of times when I'll just put down a two-handed performance on the AR1 ensemble strings if it isn't a foregrounded string part and is just background slow moving parts.
> 
> Same thing with the winds. The pre-orchestrated woodwinds are extremely useful in this library for chordal/background playing, doubling of other lines etc. They don't distract from foreground material and they don't have an excessively "solo" tone.


Well put!
I've been trying it with BBCSO and I like the results!


----------



## ed buller

spot on review IMHO...this Library really is a game changer 

Best

e


----------



## muziksculp

How useful is having AROF if I already have Albion-ONE ?

I know I would have the Abbey Road acoustics, anything else that is super special ?

Trying to evaluate if I should get it, or not bother, and wait and see how the Abbey Road lineup evolves in the next 6 months. i.e. more comprehensive, and separate section for strings, brass, woods, Perc..etc. rather than pre-made ensembles, and no legato.


----------



## holywilly

I replace my Albion ONE orchestral sections with Abbey Road in my template, it’s an upgrade of the overall sound. I think it’s totally worth it, with future expansions.


----------



## dzilizzi

muziksculp said:


> How useful is having AROF if I already have Albion-ONE ?
> 
> I know I would have the Abbey Road acoustics, anything else that is super special ?
> 
> Trying to evaluate if I should get it, or not bother, and wait and see how the Abbey Road lineup evolves in the next 6 months. i.e. more comprehensive, and separate section for strings, brass, woods, Perc..etc. rather than pre-made ensembles, and no legato.


If you need something to get Aperture Orchestra, it is worth getting. I don’t think you would be unhappy with it. However, if you aren’t looking for something to buy, I’d probably wait. I was going to wait for the modular orchestra, but got sucked in during the presale by the shimmering winds. But, at this point, I’d wait to see what deals they give once the various parts come out. I mean, I just bought BBCSO after waiting a year for it.


----------



## Sean

dzilizzi said:


> If you need something to get Aperture Orchestra, it is worth getting. I don’t think you would be unhappy with it. However, if you aren’t looking for something to buy, I’d probably wait. I was going to wait for the modular orchestra, but got sucked in during the presale by the shimmering winds. But, at this point, I’d wait to see what deals they give once the various parts come out. I mean, I just bought BBCSO after waiting a year for it.


I keep getting tempted to buy AR1 but I've told myself I'll wait a year to see what the available expansions are. Like you say, maybe we'll even get something like 40% off AR1 next year like we did this year with BBCSO.


----------



## johjoh

(late to the discussion - have been away - so hope not too much of a repeat ...)

I was under the impression BBCSO Pro would end up as being the completely comprehensive Symphonic Library, combining unique sound with a large instrumentation / articulation scope & detailed dynamics.
(not from the start, but gradually refined towards that goal)

The arrival of AROF - and especially some design choices made have left me a very uncomfortable feeling.
Another Orchestra - with MORE dynamics then BBCSO ? Oh, but only "high woods" instead off several instrument sections ? Is AROF then "THE NEW ALBION" or a "Albion DeLuxe" ?
Is AROF - and extensions - an answer to the VSL Big Bang (and other silly names) Library series ?
Oriented towards a specific sound / "problem" ?

So here's my fundamental "Issue":
- Am i wrong to assume that neither BBCSO (Pro) or AROF (will) have the breadth/depth of the (SpitfireAudio) Studio or Symphonic Libraries ?
- BBCSO Pro at least has all individual instrument(s) (sections), but has less articulations and less dynamic layers
- AROF is improving on the number of dynamic layers, conceptually however it leans more towards the Albion series, preferring (pragmatic) instrument combinations , and lacking several individual instruments & articulations.
so ... better invest in the other libraries if you want breadth and depth ???

thx for (confirming or conflicting) insight !!


----------



## dzilizzi

johjoh said:


> (late to the discussion - have been away - so hope not too much of a repeat ...)
> 
> I was under the impression BBCSO Pro would end up as being the completely comprehensive Symphonic Library, combining unique sound with a large instrumentation / articulation scope & detailed dynamics.
> (not from the start, but gradually refined towards that goal)
> 
> The arrival of AROF - and especially some design choices made have left me a very uncomfortable feeling.
> Another Orchestra - with MORE dynamics then BBCSO ? Oh, but only "high woods" instead off several instrument sections ? Is AROF then "THE NEW ALBION" or a "Albion DeLuxe" ?
> Is AROF - and extensions - an answer to the VSL Big Bang (and other silly names) Library series ?
> Oriented towards a specific sound / "problem" ?
> 
> So here's my fundamental "Issue":
> - Am i wrong to assume that neither BBCSO (Pro) or AROF have the breadth/depth of the (SpitfireAudio) Studio or Symphonic Libraries ?
> - BBCSO Pro at least has all individual instrument(s) (sections), but has less articulations and less dynamic layers
> - AROF is improving on the number of dynamic layers, conceptually however it leans more towards the Albion series, preferring (pragmatic) instrument combinations , and lacking several individual instruments & articulations.
> so ... better invest in the other libraries if you want breadth and depth ???
> 
> thx for (confirming or conflicting) insight !!


Christian spoke a bit about this during the Tombola video. They wanted to make orchestral libraries in all the great recording spaces in England, being an English company. It sounded like the studios came to them to discuss options. This is an amazing thing as each place gives a different sound to each orchestra. You don't have to buy them all, but if you are a professional, you may want the room options. 

BBCSO is an all in one orchestra that was recorded in place so that a beginner could use it and not have to mess with mixing too much. You get the sound of Maida Vale and an orchestra that has played together for years. It is pretty much complete. They planned to record a few more instruments but COVID and the closing of Maida Vale may have delayed/stopped that possibility. 

The Abbey Road thing is different. ARO is the first part of a film/media/game composer "toolbox" It will be similar to Albion One when done. ARO is the base library to which can be added a bunch of expansion packs that will add texture and melody to the base. It is being sold in pieces so you only buy what you need. 

The second part of Abbey Road will be a modular orchestra. This one I'm not totally clear on. It may be sections similar to SSO or it may even be broken down into smaller instruments like flutes only. It will be a standard orchestra. ARO will also work with this, providing ensemble parts where needed. This is not fully recorded yet, so with the current situation, it is not clear when it will be available. 

I think the options are great. But you don't need them all. They will all do similar things. They are all great in their own ways. The big difference is the sound of the room. It is hard to recreate the room sound with reverb, though it is possible with a lot of work and a good reverb.


----------



## dcoscina

dzilizzi said:


> Christian spoke a bit about this during the Tombola video. They wanted to make orchestral libraries in all the great recording spaces in England, being an English company. It sounded like the studios came to them to discuss options. This is an amazing thing as each place gives a different sound to each orchestra. You don't have to buy them all, but if you are a professional, you may want the room options.
> 
> BBCSO is an all in one orchestra that was recorded in place so that a beginner could use it and not have to mess with mixing too much. You get the sound of Maida Vale and an orchestra that has played together for years. It is pretty much complete. They planned to record a few more instruments but COVID and the closing of Maida Vale may have delayed/stopped that possibility.
> 
> The Abbey Road thing is different. ARO is the first part of a film/media/game composer "toolbox" It will be similar to Albion One when done. ARO is the base library to which can be added a bunch of expansion packs that will add texture and melody to the base. It is being sold in pieces so you only buy what you need.
> 
> The second part of Abbey Road will be a modular orchestra. This one I'm not totally clear on. It may be sections similar to SSO or it may even be broken down into smaller instruments like flutes only. It will be a standard orchestra. ARO will also work with this, providing ensemble parts where needed. This is not fully recorded yet, so with the current situation, it is not clear when it will be available.
> 
> I think the options are great. But you don't need them all. They will all do similar things. They are all great in their own ways. The big difference is the sound of the room. It is hard to recreate the room sound with reverb, though it is possible with a lot of work and a good reverb.


This gets the award for clearest and most accurate post!


----------



## dzilizzi

dcoscina said:


> This gets the award for clearest and most accurate post! Nicely done sir!


Ma'am? LOL! Thank you!


----------



## dcoscina

dzilizzi said:


> Ma'am? LOL! Thank you!


Damn, sorry! But great post!


----------



## Schmidt

dzilizzi said:


> The second part of Abbey Road will be a modular orchestra. This one I'm not totally clear on. It may be sections similar to SSO or it may even be broken down into smaller instruments like flutes only. It will be a standard orchestra. ARO will also work with this, providing ensemble parts where needed. This is not fully recorded yet, so with the current situation, it is not clear when it will be available.
> 
> I think the options are great. But you don't need them all. They will all do similar things. They are all great in their own ways. The big difference is the sound of the room. It is hard to recreate the room sound with reverb, though it is possible with a lot of work and a good reverb.


On their page, Spitfire Audio seem to state differently:



> Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations is the first in a series of Film Scoring Selections recorded in Studio One. The next titles in this symphonic series will arrive early 2021. These will be smaller, more focused libraries inspired by classic films – *offering pre-orchestrated instrument themes.* Each Selections library is focussed on accomplishing certain performance elements of orchestral movie music brilliantly - from heroic brass themes, or sparkling woodwind runs, to emotional violin love scenes with a legato patch created using our new recording techniques - you can pick to create your own tailored palette. They will work seamlessly alongside Orchestral Foundations as well as on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> *ANNOUNCING THE NEXT TWO ABBEY ROAD ONE: FILM SCORING SELECTION LIBRARIES COMING EARLY 2021 — LEGENDARY LOW STRINGS AND SPARKLING WOODWINDS.*​*...*​


So, to me this sounds like what I was afraid of: There will only be pre-orchestrated ensembles and sets of instruments and we won't get a proper orchestra with separate instruments. If that is truly the case, then Abbey Road One will indeed be only a library in the vein of the Albion series.

I wish this this would have made more transparent from the beginning and also not hidden as a later addendum to the bottom of the long scroll text on the product page. None of the official videos mentions this as far as I'm aware of?

I can understand if Abbey Road don't want a complete orchestra sampled in their room, because the most useful aspect of the library IS the room. But if we are stuck with pre-orchestrated sets and no legato as in the current "pack", I don't see professional or in-depth composition as a use case for this or any following library (except for people who rely on such libraries, like the Albion series).

I would have gladly paid triple or four times of the current price for a proper symphonic library recorded in Abbey Road.

Is there any other solid information out there that indicates differently (because I DO hope so)?


----------



## MaxOctane

Schmidt said:


> So, to me this sounds like what I was afraid of: There will only be pre-orchestrated ensembles and sets of instruments and we won't get a proper orchestra with separate instruments. If that is truly the case, then Abbey Road One will indeed be only a library in the vein of the Albion series.


Not quite. First they will release the $50 expansions for AR1 (which don't actually need AR1), which will be ensembles. They've already announced the first two: low strings and a shimmery woodwinds.

Then (and I think in 2022?) they'll release the non-ensemble, separate-instrument AR1 orchestra.


----------



## styledelk

This was entirely transparent. 
the botch I think was just the naming. They explained it all here and in that faq several times.


----------



## styledelk

styledelk said:


> This was entirely transparent.
> the botch I think was just the naming. They explained it all here and in that faq several times.


The separate parts will end up as a separate product (recorded at abbey road, but not part of “Abby road one”). The naming was a shitter.


----------



## yiph2

Don't understand what is so confusing about this...
AROOF + Film Scoring Selections (pre orchestrated expansions)
Modular Orchestra - super detailed SSO


----------



## Karma

yiph2 said:


> Don't understand what is so confusing about this...
> AROOF + Film Scoring Selections (pre orchestrated expansions)
> Modular Orchestra - super detailed SSO


Yes, essentially this! Though I should say not all of the Selections are pre-orchestrated combos. Of course I cannot specify, but I'm sure more information will be announced at some point.


----------



## prodigalson

Karma said:


> Yes, essentially this! Though I should say not all of the Selections are pre-orchestrated combos. Of course I cannot specify, but I'm sure more information will be announced at some point.


This has been confirmed and made clear several times and yet for those who dont read every thread on VI Control and haven’t read/watched the full literature on the Abbey Road project it is still a persistent point of confusion. 

The sooner more light can be shed on what this “modular“ orchestra will look like, the sooner people will understand that these “film scoring selections” are not it.


----------



## Schmidt

prodigalson said:


> This has been confirmed and made clear several times and yet for those who dont read every thread on VI Control and haven’t read/watched the full literature on the Abbey Road project it is still a persistent point of confusion.
> 
> The sooner more light can be shed on what this “modular“ orchestra will look like, the sooner people will understand that these “film scoring selections” are not it.


Thank you! I'm not here to bash on Spitfire, I've invested several thousand pounds into their professional line libraries. I was looking for solid information, because the official page does not give it. I read it all - of course - and think brushing my post off and putting me in a group of people who "don't read" was rather uncalled for.

Apart from what I've quoted already, this is the only piece of information that touches on my question:


> a professional modular orchestra unlike any sample library ever created before


All of this is - to me - rather vague and much too open for interpretation to be really helpful.


In my humble opinion, it should not be required to watch videos and comb through non-official forums to get the answers you are looking for. Especially during Christmas sales, when customers might rather invest their money into libraries that you know will be continued in a way that validates an investment. 

However, in a way this clarified a few things for me, so thank's to all who answered: The current and upcoming Abbey Road One line products will not feature a full symphonic library (or parts thereof as in the studio and symphonic line). And if it does at a later point, there is not real point in buying into the franchise right now.

Stay safe everyone and celebrate the turn of the year!


----------



## styledelk

Schmidt said:


> Thank you! I'm not here to bash on Spitfire, I've invested several thousand pounds into their professional line libraries. I was looking for solid information, because the official page does not give it. I read it all - of course - and think brushing my post off and putting me in a group of people who "don't read" was rather uncalled for.
> 
> Apart from what I've quoted already, this is the only piece of information that touches on my question:
> 
> All of this is - to me - rather vague and much too open for interpretation to be really helpful.
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion, it should not be required to watch videos and comb through non-official forums to get the answers you are looking for. Especially during Christmas sales, when customers might rather invest their money into libraries that you know will be continued in a way that validates an investment.
> 
> However, in a way this clarified a few things for me, so thank's to all who answered: The current and upcoming Abbey Road One line products will not feature a full symphonic library (or parts thereof as in the studio and symphonic line). And if it does at a later point, there is not real point in buying into the franchise right now.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and celebrate the turn of the year!


*but it will very likely give you a discount for owners of the other line.


----------



## dzilizzi

Schmidt said:


> Thank you! I'm not here to bash on Spitfire, I've invested several thousand pounds into their professional line libraries. I was looking for solid information, because the official page does not give it. I read it all - of course - and think brushing my post off and putting me in a group of people who "don't read" was rather uncalled for.
> 
> Apart from what I've quoted already, this is the only piece of information that touches on my question:
> 
> All of this is - to me - rather vague and much too open for interpretation to be really helpful.
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion, it should not be required to watch videos and comb through non-official forums to get the answers you are looking for. Especially during Christmas sales, when customers might rather invest their money into libraries that you know will be continued in a way that validates an investment.
> 
> However, in a way this clarified a few things for me, so thank's to all who answered: The current and upcoming Abbey Road One line products will not feature a full symphonic library (or parts thereof as in the studio and symphonic line). And if it does at a later point, there is not real point in buying into the franchise right now.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and celebrate the turn of the year!


Yes. The only reason to buy AROOF is if you think you will want ensemble sections to go with your regular orchestra. Similar to buying Albion One to go with SSO. And? If you might want it eventually when the modular orchestra comes out, it will likely be on sale at 40% off (next Christmas) before the modular orchestra comes out. I'm not sure it has been fully recorded. COVID shutdowns messed up the schedule on it. But the last I heard was a while ago.


----------



## Fry777

dzilizzi said:


> Yes. The only reason to buy AROOF is if you think you will want ensemble sections to go with your regular orchestra. Similar to buying Albion One to go with SSO. And? If you might want it eventually when the modular orchestra comes out, it will likely be on sale at 40% off (next Christmas) before the modular orchestra comes out. I'm not sure it has been fully recorded. COVID shutdowns messed up the schedule on it. But the last I heard was a while ago.


There's also good value to the percs included in Foundations, even if you want to go modular later on


----------



## ridgero

Listen carefully, Christian tells us alot about their future plans.


----------



## NoamL

dzilizzi said:


> Yes. The only reason to buy AROOF is if you think you will want ensemble sections to go with your regular orchestra. Similar to buying Albion One to go with SSO. And? If you might want it eventually when the modular orchestra comes out, it will likely be on sale at 40% off (next Christmas) before the modular orchestra comes out. I'm not sure it has been fully recorded. COVID shutdowns messed up the schedule on it. But the last I heard was a while ago.


I won't argue against the wisdom of waiting for sales! But AROOF has found lots more uses in my template than Albion1. The ensembles are orchestrated very tastefully and a lot of times don't sound like you're holding down a bunch of keys on an ensemble patch. The musicianship of the performances is pleasing. The brass has to be used with care due to the higher number of instruments per note but a lot of the brass recordings here are REALLY usable. The percussion hits are even better and sampled with a lot more depth than you would expect from an ensemble library.

On top of that, AROOF blends well with the SSO instruments in my template. It's not a perfect match but if you're doing a "big room" mix with SSO (Trees and Outriggers) as opposed to using lots of the Ambient and Gallery signal, then you might find AROOF works very nicely alongside.


----------



## SupremeFist

Fry777 said:


> There's also good value to the percs included in Foundations, even if you want to go modular later on


The percs, all the shorts, and the separate horns and trumpets!


----------



## SupremeFist

ridgero said:


> Listen carefully, Christian tells us alot about their future plans.



I couldn't help laughing when CH called Abbey One "the perfect starting point for everyone". I'm old enough to remember when BBCSO was "the universal starting point". 😏 (Disclaimer: now have and love both.)


----------



## ridgero

SupremeFist said:


> I couldn't help laughing when CH called Abbey One "the perfect starting point for everyone". I'm old enough to remember when BBCSO was "the universal starting point". 😏 (Disclaimer: now have and love both.)


Me too ;D


----------



## dzilizzi

Fry777 said:


> There's also good value to the percs included in Foundations, even if you want to go modular later on


And AROOF does have horns and Trumpets as separate instruments which should go well with BBCSO. The rooms are similar size.


----------



## dzilizzi

NoamL said:


> I won't argue against the wisdom of waiting for sales! But AROOF has found lots more uses in my template than Albion1. The ensembles are orchestrated very tastefully and a lot of times don't sound like you're holding down a bunch of keys on an ensemble patch. The musicianship of the performances is pleasing. The brass has to be used with care due to the higher number of instruments per note but a lot of the brass recordings here are REALLY usable. The percussion hits are even better and sampled with a lot more depth than you would expect from an ensemble library.
> 
> On top of that, AROOF blends well with the SSO instruments in my template. It's not a perfect match but if you're doing a "big room" mix with SSO (Trees and Outriggers) as opposed to using lots of the Ambient and Gallery signal, then you might find AROOF works very nicely alongside.


I was being specific for the poster. He wanted the modular library. There really are lots of reasons to buy it.


----------



## VSriHarsha

dzilizzi said:


> The second part of Abbey Road will be a modular orchestra. This one I'm not totally clear on. It may be sections similar to SSO or it may even be broken down into smaller instruments like flutes only. It will be a standard orchestra. ARO will also work with this, providing ensemble parts where needed. This is not fully recorded yet, so with the current situation, it is not clear when it will be available.


So the Legendary Low Strings & Sparkling Woodwinds will be a part of this Modular Orchestra?

But pretty damn good. I mean for the price, yes. Very affordable. I like their marketing approach.


----------



## mybadmemory

VSriHarsha said:


> So the Legendary Low Strings & Sparkling Woodwinds will be a part of this Modular Orchestra?
> 
> But pretty damn good. I mean for the price, yes. Very affordable. I like their marketing approach.


No. Those are part of the ensemble based orchestra. 

1. Abbey road one orchestral foundations. 
2. Pre orchestrated expansions. 
3. Modular orchestra


----------



## José Herring

dzilizzi said:


> And AROOF does have horns and Trumpets as separate instruments which should go well with BBCSO. The rooms are similar size.


I find that AROOF horns can replace BBCSO horns and that the AROOF Trumpets can blend really well with the more mellow BBCSO. I honestly can't live without both libraries now.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

José Herring said:


> I find that AROOF horns can replace BBCSO horns and that the AROOF Trumpets can blend really well with the more mellow BBCSO. I honestly can't live without both libraries now.


Yes, the horns are quite gorgeous. I've only just had a quick playthrough of everything, and while the entire library sounds great out of the box, the horns are absolutely phenomenal. Definitely my favorite of the lot!


----------



## lucor

Are we still on schedule for the two expansions launching in January? I need more Abbey Road in my life.


----------



## ridgero

lucor said:


> Are we still on schedule for the two expansions launching in January? I need more Abbey Road in my life.


SA said "Early 2021"


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I'm tempted to buy AR-1 Foundations, and possibly the Legend. Low-Strings expansion. 

I have been reading some users are having high-CPU issues when running AR-1. Is this something I should be concerned about. I'm on Windows 10, using S1-Pro 5.1, and have a pretty well spec'd PC. 

Any feedback on this would be helpful.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## holywilly

This video helps, I don’t use more than 2 mic and the plug-in performing very well.


----------



## muziksculp

holywilly said:


> This video helps, I don’t use more than 2 mic and the plug-in performing very well.



Thanks.


----------



## jbuhler

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm tempted to buy AR-1 Foundations, and possibly the Legend. Low-Strings expansion.
> 
> I have been reading some users are having high-CPU issues when running AR-1. Is this something I should be concerned about. I'm on Windows 10, using S1-Pro 5.1, and have a pretty well spec'd PC.
> 
> Any feedback on this would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


I haven’t had any cpu issues but I did run into a number of voices issue when I opened too many mics. That was easily solved by raising the number of voices under settings. Once I did that everything has been fine. 

The only Spitfire Player library that’s given my cpu issues is Symphonic Motions, that due to all the sample stretching.


----------



## muziksculp

jbuhler said:


> I haven’t had any cpu issues but I did run into a number of voices issue when I opened too many mics. That was easily solved by raising the number of voices under settings. Once I did that everything has been fine.
> 
> The only Spitfire Player library that’s given my cpu issues is Symphonic Motions, that due to all the sample stretching.


Thanks. 

Yes, Symphonic Motions is a CPU guzzler.


----------



## Schmidt

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm tempted to buy AR-1 Foundations, and possibly the Legend. Low-Strings expansion.
> 
> I have been reading some users are having high-CPU issues when running AR-1. Is this something I should be concerned about. I'm on Windows 10, using S1-Pro 5.1, and have a pretty well spec'd PC.
> 
> Any feedback on this would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


Hello!
I can't comment on Studio One, as I'm using Cubase Pro, but I own the main library and both "add-ons". They perform stellar on my system regardings load times (I was very surprised that at least for me the are almost instant) and cpu usage. I usually see a maximum of 2-3% CPU hit per instance (but I haven' tested whether this means 20 instances = 40%, because I haven't run into any issues with way more instances and lots of Kontak and Sine instances running at the same time).

I can confirm that using lots of mics (although I found that I never needed or wanted to use more than 3 because they cover a lot of ground) you may need to raise the max voices value, but performance was still excellent for me.

It's not the first library I bought that is using the Spitfire player (whatever its name is) and I was slightly sceptical of it. For AR1 I think they nailed it in terms of functionality and especially stability. Between Kontakt and Sine, it's the only platform that doesn't give me any issues at all (Cubase 10.5 and 11).

The system I'm running now for most of my work is just a single Ryzen 3900X machine running the DAW and hosting the samples. My libraries live on external SSDs and some on the internal M2 SSD.

This is not about the technical aspects, so skip if you want:

To my own surprise, all of the AR1 patches went straight to my working template, even though - with the exception of the add-ons - there is no legato, because it's very fast and satisfying to work with the patches and they are incredibly well recorded and well sounding. As a second layer to get the room and tone they work superbly, but depending on the use case you can create very convincing tracks with the patches on their own.


----------



## muziksculp

Schmidt said:


> Hello!
> I can't comment on Studio One, as I'm using Cubase Pro, but I own the main library and both "add-ons". They perform stellar on my system regardings load times (I was very surprised that at least for me the are almost instant) and cpu usage. I usually see a maximum of 2-3% CPU hit per instance (but I haven' tested whether this means 20 instances = 40%, because I haven't run into any issues with way more instances and lots of Kontak and Sine instances running at the same time).
> 
> I can confirm that using lots of mics (although I found that I never needed or wanted to use more than 3 because they cover a lot of ground) you may need to raise the max voices value, but performance was still excellent for me.
> 
> It's not the first library I bought that is using the Spitfire player (whatever its name is) and I was slightly sceptical of it. For AR1 I think they nailed it in terms of functionality and especially stability. Between Kontakt and Sine, it's the only platform that doesn't give me any issues at all (Cubase 10.5 and 11).
> 
> The system I'm running now for most of my work is just a single Ryzen 3900X machine running the DAW and hosting the samples. My libraries live on external SSDs and some on the internal M2 SSD.
> 
> This is not about the technical aspects, so skip if you want:
> 
> To my own surprise, all of the AR1 patches went straight to my working template, even though - with the exception of the add-ons - there is no legato, because it's very fast and satisfying to work with the patches and they are incredibly well recorded and well sounding. As a second layer to get the room and tone they work superbly, but depending on the use case you can create very convincing tracks with the patches on their own.


Hi @Schmidt 

Thank You Very Much for the helpful feedback. 

This surely helps me feel more relaxed about adding AR-1 Foundations, and the Legendary Low-Strings expansion. I wish they will release a mid-high Legato Strings expansion soon. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jbuhler

Schmidt said:


> To my own surprise, all of the AR1 patches went straight to my working template, even though - with the exception of the add-ons - there is no legato, because it's very fast and satisfying to work with the patches and they are incredibly well recorded and well sounding. As a second layer to get the room and tone they work superbly, but depending on the use case you can create very convincing tracks with the patches on their own.


I agree completely with this. The library on the whole sounds remarkable even without legato. And it plays exceptionally well with other libraries.


----------



## muziksculp

jbuhler said:


> The only Spitfire Player library that’s given my cpu issues is Symphonic Motions, that due to all the sample stretching.


Check my latest post about this topic here : https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-symphonic-motions-available-now.95432/post-4775115


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Since the reduced price of AR-F will exprie on March 11th, I'm giving myself a few more days to think about adding AR-F, and Leg. Low-Strings.

So... Do we have any timeline, or guesses as to when SA will release the first library of their AR-Modular Orch. ?

Thanks.


----------



## mikrokosmiko

Has anyone who owns Albion One bought the Low-Strings? I use the 8ª patches of A1 a lot, and these lows sound so awesome. Would they be a nice addition to my template?


----------



## dzilizzi

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since the reduced price of AR-F will exprie on March 11th, I'm giving myself a few more days to think about adding AR-F, and Leg. Low-Strings.
> 
> So... Do we have any timeline, or guesses as to when SA will release the first library of their AR-Modular Orch. ?
> 
> Thanks.


Initially, they said 2022, but I guess it depends one what has been recorded. Last March, they said something to the effect that the media library was fully recorded but they had only started on the modular library. If they have enough to do one section or more, we may see it. There's also the problem of how soon they can start recording again. And there was mention of dumping stuff that was already recorded because it didn't sound good. I didn't know if that applied to Abbey Road stuff or BBCSO extras that people were asking about.


----------



## jbuhler

mikrokosmiko said:


> Has anyone who owns Albion One bought the Low-Strings? I use the 8ª patches of A1 a lot, and these lows sound so awesome. Would they be a nice addition to my template?


The Albion One lows were surprising good when I tested them against the Legendary Lows. I prefer LL but AO still hold up. They do have a somewhat different character so that’s good as well.


----------



## muziksculp

Since I have ProjecSam Symphobia 1, and Symphobia 2. Which are also ensembled based libraries, I was re-discovering them, since I rarely use them, and that's what I'm a bit worried about, that I will buy AR-F, and rarely use it. The interesting thing is I found that the Symphobias have some really interesting, and useful patches. I'm guessing AR-F sounds much better than the Symphobias which are quite old libraries, I think Symphobia is 10 years old.

I would like to hear from AR-F users, how they think it compares to Symphobia 1 and/or 2. if they have these ProjectSam libraries.


----------



## jbuhler

muziksculp said:


> Since I have ProjecSam Symphobia 1, and Symphobia 2. Which are also ensembled based libraries, I was re-discovering them, since I rarely use them, and that's what I'm a bit worried about, that I will buy AR-F, and rarely use it. The interesting thing is I found that the Symphobias have some really interesting, and useful patches. I'm guessing AR-F sounds much better than the Symphobias which are quite old libraries, I think Symphobia is 10 years old.
> 
> I would like to hear from AR-F, how they think it compares to Symphobia 1 and/or 2. if they have these ProjectSam libraries.


I have also found it difficult to use the Symphobias over the years but found Albion One and the other Albions (except Uist) much more useful. ARO is closer to the Albions, especially Albion One, without the hybrid element (e.g., Steamband).

I think the approach of ARO and Albion One is quite different from that of the Symphobias. ARO and Albion One are focused on traditional sections where I would say the principle behind Symphobia is topical combinations that relate to the stories and multis. They can be nice idea generators but I generally feel a bit boxed in when using the Symphobias.

One traditional method of sketching orchestral works involves a short score divided out by instrumental sections, and the patches for ARO more or less conform to that with perhaps more detail to the brass than what you’d have in a short score. The Symphobia combinations are more like orchestration recipes for particular moods, a little bit like what @PhilipJohnston is doing on a more general level with his orchestration recipes. No not every patch of the Symphobias is designed this way, and the Symphobias don’t have to be used in this manner but that seems to be what the libraries (1, 2, and 3 at any rate) are optimized to do. (And the Project Sam tutorials are fantastic illustrations of the capabilities of using their libraries this way.)

So Lumina, for instance, is a library optimized for fantasy (among other things) and it is in essence a toolkit for making that kind of music, whereas Albion One is a large symphony orchestra in Air divided into instrumental choirs with a dynamic range of roughly mf-ff and ARO is a large symphony orchestra in Abbey Road divided into instrumental choirs with a dynamic range of roughly pp-ff. So the focus of Albion One and ARO is on quickly getting the sound of a well scored orchestral ensemble; whereas the focus of Symphobia is giving you a toolkit to quickly construct the set of musical topics or moods.


----------



## muziksculp

jbuhler said:


> I have also found it difficult to use the Symphobias over the years but found Albion One and the other Albions (except Uist) much more useful. ARO is closer to the Albions, especially Albion One, without the hybrid element (e.g., Steamband).
> 
> I think the approach of ARO and Albion One is quite different from that of the Symphobias. ARO and Albion One are focused on traditional sections where I would say the principle behind Symphobia is topical combinations that relate to the stories and multis. They can be nice idea generators but I generally feel a bit boxed in when using the Symphobias.
> 
> One traditional method of sketching orchestral works involves a short score divided out by instrumental sections, and the patches for ARO more or less conform to that with perhaps more detail to the brass than what you’d have in a short score. The Symphobia combinations are more like orchestration recipes for particular moods, a little bit like what @PhilipJohnston is doing on a more general level with his orchestration recipes. No not every patch of the Symphobias is designed this way, and the Symphobias don’t have to be used in this manner but that seems to be what the libraries (1, 2, and 3 at any rate) are optimized to do. (And the Project Sam tutorials are fantastic illustrations of the capabilities of using their libraries this way.)
> 
> So Lumina, for instance, is a library optimized for fantasy (among other things) and it is in essence a toolkit for making that kind of music, whereas Albion One is a large symphony orchestra in Air divided into instrumental choirs with a dynamic range of roughly mf-ff and ARO is a large symphony orchestra in Abbey Road divided into instrumental choirs with a dynamic range of roughly pp-ff. So the focus of Albion One and ARO is on quickly getting the sound of a well scored orchestral ensemble; whereas the focus of Symphobia is giving you a toolkit to quickly construct the set of musical topics or moods.


Thanks. That was very helpful.

To continue evaluating ARO, and its Expansions, I have been listening to as many demos of ARO as I can find on YouTube, to get a good idea of what users are able to produce using it. I noticed that there are quite a few users trying to emulate the JW sound from some of his famous soundtracks, i.e. Harry Potter, Star Wars, ET, . .. etc. Great Soundtracks, but not my main interest for using ARO, it's more about the sound of ARO. I wish there was more of a variety of user demos showing ARO producing more modern, and original sounding tracks.


----------



## muziksculp

OK.

Too much GAS for me to handle, plus I was getting a bad headache, so .. I finally Purchased Abbey Road ONE Foundations, and Legendary Low-Strings Expansion.

I feel much better now.


----------



## styledelk

muziksculp said:


> Thanks. That was very helpful.
> 
> To continue evaluating ARO, and its Expansions, I have been listening to as many demos of ARO as I can find on YouTube, to get a good idea of what users are able to produce using it. I noticed that there are quite a few users trying to emulate the JW sound from some of his famous soundtracks, i.e. Harry Potter, Star Wars, ET, . .. etc. Great Soundtracks, but not my main interest for using ARO, it's more about the sound of ARO. I wish there was more of a variety of user demos showing ARO producing more modern, and original sounding tracks.


So I'll nervously share some work in progress here. I loathe the "hybrid" monkier for stuff, but I guess this fits that. This is work I'm doing as part of my masters. All of the strings and brass are Abbey Road One, and some of the percussion (however mangled) is, too. [There's also plenty of Spitfire Alternate Solo Strings, LCO Textures, S+A Cycles and Auras, some sounds and effects processing from my Eurorack, etc.]

This is music that's way out of my comfort zone, and I'm betting it doesn't sell the library for anyone, but at least it's the widest use of AR1 that I've had yet. Ignore that it's not fully filled out yet, or mixed, and doesn't come to a close. Yadda, yadda, yadda.


----------



## companyofquail

muziksculp said:


> OK.
> 
> Too much GAS for me to handle, plus I was getting a bad headache, so .. I finally Purchased Abbey Road ONE Foundations, and Legendary Low-Strings Expansion.
> 
> I feel much better now.


Interested to hear your opinions on this.


----------



## styledelk

muziksculp said:


> OK.
> 
> Too much GAS for me to handle, plus I was getting a bad headache, so .. I finally Purchased Abbey Road ONE Foundations, and Legendary Low-Strings Expansion.
> 
> I feel much better now.


Definitely want to hear what you come up with with it, and also if you end up feeling like your concerns about it were overblown.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi @styledelk ,

Thanks for sharing your hybrid style track using ARO, and other libraries, it sounds very unique, and refreshing. I have heard enough Star Wars demos being done using ARO.  And I wish you all the best with your Masters program. 

I enjoy listening to more original works using ARO, sorry, but I'm really tired of listening to imitations of famous scores done at AR-1. Anything new, and creative is so refreshing to listen to.

I will install the libraries, and give them a spin tomorrow. I will also post my first impressions about them as well.

Thanks to all of the forum members who helped me decide, and on evaluating ARO, and Legendary Low-Strings, I'm confident I will enjoy having them in my Sample Library tool kit.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, but I don't think I've come across a listing of the player count in the Abbey Road One Orchestral Foundations sections. For example (hazarding a guess) High Strings: 16vn1/14vn2/12va, Low Brass: 3tbn/1b tbn/tuba. Could someone point me toward that info if it's available? @Spitfire Team


----------



## jsnleo

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, but I don't think I've come across a listing of the player count in the Abbey Road One Orchestral Foundations sections. For example (hazarding a guess) High Strings: 16vn1/14vn2/12va, Low Brass: 3tbn/1b tbn/tuba. Could someone point me toward that info if it's available? @Spitfire Team


_The library comprises strings (16, 14, 12, 10, 8), brass (four horns, four trumpets, three trombones, two bass trombones, one contrabass trombone, one tuba, and one contrabass tuba); and woodwinds (piccolo, two flutes, two oboes, one cor anglais, two clarinets, one bass clarinet, two bassoons, and one contrabass bassoon); and percussion, performed by three players on a stunning selection of instruments._


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

jsnleo said:


> _The library comprises strings (16, 14, 12, 10, 8), brass (four horns, four trumpets, three trombones, two bass trombones, one contrabass trombone, one tuba, and one contrabass tuba); and woodwinds (piccolo, two flutes, two oboes, one cor anglais, two clarinets, one bass clarinet, two bassoons, and one contrabass bassoon); and percussion, performed by three players on a stunning selection of instruments._


Thanks. I was way off with the low brass then.


----------



## muziksculp

Sorry. Wrong thread.


----------



## jbuhler

muziksculp said:


> @jbuhler ,
> 
> And you were wrong about this too. They already finished their first chapter of the modular library a while back, so I think we will see part of their AR-1 Modular Orchestra released this year.


I don't think we will. But of course this is all speculation. I think Christian means they finished recording one of the modular libraries, if you look at how that excerpt you presented connects with the previous bit. He mentions finishing recording something in Abbey Two. And in any case, I also don't think they want to release one modular library and then have a big gap before the next. I could be wrong about that, of course, but I expect all the foundation expansions to be released before the first modular library comes out. I still think first quarter of 2022 is the earliest we'll see any of the modular and it might not be until late next summer.


----------

